# Religionsfreiheit Minderjähriger?



## ruyven_macaran (26. Juli 2012)

*Religionsfreiheit Minderjähriger?*

Moin.
Wie einigen vielleicht aufgefallen ist, wird das diesjährige Sommerloch zum Teil mit einer Beschneidungsdebatte gefüllt, nachdem das Landesgericht Köln die Entfernung der Vorhaut bei Jungen <14 (ab da müssten sie selbst zustimmen), wie sie im Islam Tradition und im Judentum vorgeschrieben ist, als strafbare Körperverletzung eingestuft hat. Ergebniss ist der große Zusammenstoß Grundrecht auf körperliche Unversehrtheit (Artikel1, aber eher schwacher Verstoß) vs. Grundrecht auf Religionsfreiheit (Artikel3, aber inbesondere im Falle des Judentums ein de facto Verbot der Religion in Deutschland).

Über das für und wieder will ich jetzt eigentlich gar nicht diskutieren - denn im Umfeld von Religion finden sich ohnehin fast nur persönlich Vorlieben und wenig sachliche Argumente. (Wer das Thema trotzdem unter diesem Blickwinkel beleuchten möchte, kann den Thread auch dafür nutzen) Aber über eine andere Frage:

Um welche Religionsfreiheit geht es hier eigentlich?

Betroffen ist imho einzig und allein die Religion des Kindes, welches hier in einem verstümmelnden Akt einer bestimmten Religionsgemeinschaft zugeordnet werden soll. Imho ist das eigentlich das genaue Gegenteil von Religionsfreiheit, dass ist Religionszwang. Prinzipiell könnte das durch die Erziehungsfreiheit gedeckt sein (die afaik nicht zum Kernbestandteil der Grundrechte aus den ersten 20 Paragraphen gehört und definitiv nicht über dem Recht auf köperliche Unversehrtheit steht - siehe Verbot der Prügelstrafe und deren Folgen sind sogar nur temporär) - aber weiß da jemand genaueres?


----------



## ΔΣΛ (26. Juli 2012)

*AW: Religionsfreiheit Minderjähriger?*

In Österreich wurde der Fall übrigens auch aufgegriffen.
Ich sehe es als verbrechen gegen die Kinder(!), und einen Religionszwang/druck der seitens der Eltern ausgeübt wird.
Solche eingriffe sollten die Kinder selbst treffen, zb wenn sie erwachsen bzw schon Selbständig sind, mit zb ab 16 oder 18jahren.
Man nimmt ihnen doch vollständig die Wahl der Religion oder ob sie Atheist sein wollen.
Die Eltern wollen nicht das beste für das Kind sondern sie in ihre Religion hinein drängen.
Ich sehe es als verbrechen an.


----------



## fac3l3ss (26. Juli 2012)

*AW: Religionsfreiheit Minderjähriger?*



			
				ΔΣΛ;4419937 schrieb:
			
		

> (...)
> Man nimmt ihnen doch vollständig die Wahl der Religion oder ob sie Atheist sein wollen.
> Die Eltern wollen nicht das beste für das Kind sondern sie in ihre Religion hinein drängen.
> Ich sehe es als verbrechen an.


Ich sehe das auch so und gleichzeitig bin ich froh darüber, dass ich aus einem "mehr oder weniger"-christlichem Haus komme(ich wurde in den Unterricht geschickt, aber Religion stand nie im Vordergrund).
Ich bin momentan noch jung, bin aber Atheist und will nicht wissen, wie es ist, mehrmals täglich darauf hingewiesen werden zu sein, zu was meine Eltern mich zwingen wollten.


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## inzpekta (26. Juli 2012)

*AW: Religionsfreiheit Minderjähriger?*

Wenn wir hier von Muslime oder Juden sprechen,liegt das Problem eher in
der Intoleranz der Eltern gegnüber anderen Religionen. Ihre eigene ist
Gesetz und andere werden, wenn auch meist nicht öffentlich, verurteilt.

Wir leben mittlerweile in einem multikulturellen Land das dennoch eher
christlich orientiert ist. Eltern anderer Kulturen schicken ihre Kinder
in christliche Kindergärten und auf christliche Schulen. Das dort eine 
andere Religion "gelehrt" wird merkt man nicht nur im Unterricht. Über 
die Jahre sind die Christen doch die toleranteste Religion überhaupt geworden,
deshalb habe die auch die wenigsten Probleme wenn es um Integration geht.
Bei Gesprächen auf dem Schulhof fallen keine Worte wie Hostie, Evangelium,
Sakrament usw. Und man muss auch nicht um 18 Uhr zuhause sein um das Abendmahl
zu feiern, welches ja immerhin noch den Opferstatus hat. Christen erziehen ihre
Kinder wesentlich freier und viel toleranter als es manch andere tun.

Muslime und das Judentum sind damit überhaupt nicht vergleichbar.
Hier wird weitaus strenger gelehrt und auch darauf geachtet das
bestimmte Rituale eingehalten werden.

Religionsfreiheit hin oder her. Toleranz ist angesagt, gerade
wenn man sich ein Land zum Leben ausgesucht hat, in dem
die eigene Religion nicht besonders stark vertreten ist.
Sowas ist von vornerein bekannt. Und wenn nun die Eltern ihre
Kinder trotzdem in die Richtung der eigenen Religion drängen wollen,
dann finde ich sowas schlimm und gebe dem Landesgericht Recht bei seinem Urteil.

Mit 14 Jahren ist man sich vielleicht noch nicht so sehr bewusst welche Auswirkungen
bestimmte Religionen auf ihr Leben haben. Aber man ist sich sehr wohl bewusst
das eine Beschneidung ein großer Eingriff in die Privatsphäre ist, die sich
gerade in diesem Alter ausprägt.


----------



## Research (26. Juli 2012)

*AW: Religionsfreiheit Minderjähriger?*

Naja, guck ma in die USA. Dann reden wir mal über tolerante Christen.

Staat und Glauben müssen getrennt sein.
Auch dürfen sich Parteien nicht durch eine Religion kennzeichnen. Wir wissen wer sich nicht dran hält. Diese verhalten sich besonders Christlich.

Und wie frei wir vom Glaubenszwang sind zeigen Urteile wie Gebetsräume (in Berlin), Kreuze in Bayern oder aktuell dieses hier: - taz.de


----------



## MOD6699 (26. Juli 2012)

*AW: Religionsfreiheit Minderjähriger?*

Letztendlich obliegt die Erziehung nunmal den Eltern solange das Kind unmündig ist. Damit muss man sich halt dem beugen. Was ja an sich auch nicht verkehrt ist der Staat kann nunmal nicht die Erziehung von 20 Millionen Kindern übernehmen. Das deckt vom Kauf der Kleidung über Rechtsgeschäfte eben auch die Religionsentscheidung ab. Das Kind kann ja ab einem gewissen Alter dann selbst entscheiden. 

Zu Beschneidung an sich: Mein Bruder ist das auch. War damals einfach als hygenischer angesehen. Nur da der so schrie haben es meine Eltern bei mir sein lassen. Aber auch das wird heute wohl nicht mehr ganz so schmerzhaft sein.

Einfach lassen, was will man auch machen?


----------



## Threshold (26. Juli 2012)

*AW: Religionsfreiheit Minderjähriger?*

Ich verstehe weder Juden noch Muslime. Weswegen beschneiden sie die Jungen überhaupt?
Ist der Mensch laut Juden und Muslime nicht das perfekte Geschöpf auf Erden? Wieso also das perfekte Geschöpf zerstören?
Die Natur hat sicherlich einen Grund gehabt die Eichel des ***** unter einer Vorhaut zu verstecken. Daher sollte sie nicht wegen irgendeines Glaubens entfernt werden. Ein Glaube den die Kinder noch gar nicht haben können.
Daher sollte man es den Kindern überlassen ob sie wirklich diesen Glauben annehmen wollen. Religionsfreiheit fängt ja nicht irgendwann an sondern gilt auch für das Neugeborene Baby. Ebenso hat es ein Recht auf Unversehrtheit des Körpers.

Soweit ich das gelesen habe geht es aber den Krankenhäusern nur darum diese Beschneidung vorzunehmen und sie nicht irgendwelchen Metzgern zu überlassen. Also geht es in erster Linie wohl nur um Geld. 


Nachtrag:
Wieso kann ich das männliche Geschlechtsteil nicht beim Namen nennen? Was ist das für eine blöde Beschränkung?  
Ich kann doch auch Arm, Bein oder Kopf hinschreiben.


----------



## Research (26. Juli 2012)

*AW: Religionsfreiheit Minderjähriger?*

Aus hygienischen Gründen wurde die Beschneidung in heißen Räumen gemacht. Die beugte Krankheiten vor. Auch kann die Vorhaut ohne Pflege fest wachsen.
Seit Wasser und Seife ist diese Praktik aber obsolet.

Das Verbot von Schweinefleisch im Islam beruht auch auf den hohen Temperaturen: Schweinefleisch verdirbt sehr schnell und produziert Botox (Bakterien die das Fleisch zersetzen, neben den anderen Giften und Verfallsprodukten).
Seit dem Kühlschrank obsolet.

Das Einschränken des Sexualtriebes bie den Christen: Schlichte Vermeidung von Überbevölkerung.
Seit Verhütungsmitteln obsolet.

Das wozu man diese Dinge noch eingesetzt hat mal außen vor. Mir ging es um die historische Vergangenheit und den Sinn dahinter.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. Juli 2012)

*AW: Religionsfreiheit Minderjähriger?*

Es sind viele Grenzen gefallen wie das Wahlrecht ( teilweise mit 16 ) oder Führerschein mit 17, da sollte man den Glauben auch freistellen. Auch sollte man langsam den Religionsunterricht aus den Schulen verbannen bzw auf freiwilliger Basis erteilen.


----------



## Research (26. Juli 2012)

*AW: Religionsfreiheit Minderjähriger?*

Naja, wenn unsere Christliche Politikführung sich gegen das PID stellen kann und Bayern die Kreuze nicht abhängen kann...

PID verbieten, Abtreibung erlauben...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Religion sollte weder für Staat noch Gesetz irgendeine Rolle spielen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. Juli 2012)

*AW: Religionsfreiheit Minderjähriger?*



Research schrieb:


> Naja, wenn unsere Christliche Politikführung sich gegen das PID stellen kann und Bayern die Kreuze nicht abhängen kann...
> 
> PID verbieten, Abtreibung erlauben...
> 
> ...



Es begleitet einen aber auch im Berufsleben, wenn man mit anderer Feldpostnummer sich bei Einrichtungen der Kirche bewirbt


----------



## ruyven_macaran (26. Juli 2012)

*AW: Religionsfreiheit Minderjähriger?*



inzpekta schrieb:


> Wenn wir hier von Muslime oder Juden sprechen,liegt das Problem eher in
> der Intoleranz der Eltern gegnüber anderen Religionen. Ihre eigene ist
> Gesetz und andere werden, wenn auch meist nicht öffentlich, verurteilt.



Das ist nicht spezifisch für Muslime oder Juden. Andere monotheistische Religionen haben auch ein massives Problem mit jedem, der behauptet, es gäbe einen anderen Gott - das liegt nunmal im Selbstverständniss einer Religion.



> Über die Jahre sind die Christen doch die toleranteste Religion überhaupt geworden,
> deshalb habe die auch die wenigsten Probleme wenn es um Integration geht.



Wie der Hinweis auf die christliche Rechte in den USA zeigt: Nö. Und Integration war auch nie die Stärke der Christen, sondern Missionierung.
Was sich geändert hat, ist die Glaubensstrenge vieler, die sich als "Christen" bezeichnen - die aber de facto relativ areligiös sind. Die "tollerante" Komponente ist dann aber eher der real existierende Atheismus, mit dem Christentum als solches hat das nichts mehr zu tun.




MOD6699 schrieb:


> Letztendlich obliegt die Erziehung nunmal den Eltern solange das Kind unmündig ist. Damit muss man sich halt dem beugen. Was ja an sich auch nicht verkehrt ist der Staat kann nunmal nicht die Erziehung von 20 Millionen Kindern übernehmen. Das deckt vom Kauf der Kleidung über Rechtsgeschäfte eben auch die Religionsentscheidung ab. Das Kind kann ja ab einem gewissen Alter dann selbst entscheiden.



Bezüglich irreversibler Modifikationen des Körpers kann es sich nicht umentscheiden. Deswegen frage ich ja, ob jemand weiß, ob sowas noch von den Erziehungsparagraphen gedeckt werden kann.



> Einfach lassen, was will man auch machen?



Unrecht "lassen" ist keine gute Wahl.
Allerdings bin ich zugegebenermaßen auch gespannt, wie sich die Gesellschaft aus diesem Konflikt windet, den sie jetzt wohl nicht mehr einfach so totschweigen kann.




Threshold schrieb:


> Ich verstehe weder Juden noch Muslime. Weswegen beschneiden sie die Jungen überhaupt?
> Ist der Mensch laut Juden und Muslime nicht das perfekte Geschöpf auf Erden? Wieso also das perfekte Geschöpf zerstören?



Bei den Juden ist ein Zeichen der Verbindung Mensch-Gott seit Moses' Zeiten und damit ähnlich wichtig, wie die Taufe bei den Christen. Wie so oft im Judentum sind die Vorrschriften aber noch wesentlich genauer ausgeführt (z.B. ist im Gegensatz zur Taufe hier der Tag genau festgelegt).
Bei den Muslimen resultiert es wohl aus den Hadithen. D.h. wie so viele andere Dinge auch, die mit dem Islam assoziiert werden (z.B. Kleidungsvorschriften für Frauen) dürfte es eher aus der arabischen (vor-islamischen) Tradition resultieren und ist nicht Bestandteil der zwingend vorgeschriebenen Kernbestandteile des Glaubens.



> Nachtrag:
> Wieso kann ich das männliche Geschlechtsteil nicht beim Namen nennen? Was ist das für eine blöde Beschränkung?
> Ich kann doch auch Arm, Bein oder Kopf hinschreiben.


 
Ich vermute mal, bislang hat noch niemand eine Idee gehabt, wofür man dieses Wort in einem Hardwareforum brauchen könnte, wenn nicht für unerwünschte Sprüche


----------



## Threshold (26. Juli 2012)

*AW: Religionsfreiheit Minderjähriger?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Bei den Muslimen resultiert es wohl aus den Hadithen. D.h. wie so viele andere Dinge auch, die mit dem Islam assoziiert werden (z.B. Kleidungsvorschriften für Frauen) dürfte es eher aus der arabischen (vor-islamischen) Tradition resultieren und ist nicht Bestandteil der zwingend vorgeschriebenen Kernbestandteile des Glaubens.



Ich glaube dass viele Traditionen die vor dem Islam schon waren vom Islam übernommen wurden bzw. geduldet bzw. befürwortet auch wenn es nicht ausdrücklich beschrieben wird.
Anders kann ich mir z.B. das Beschneiden von Mädchen nicht erklären das überwiegend von Muslimen angewendet wird -- und hoffentlich endlich vollständig abgeschafft wird.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich vermute mal, bislang hat noch niemand eine Idee gehabt, wofür man dieses Wort in einem Hardwareforum brauchen könnte, wenn nicht für unerwünschte Sprüche


 
Ihr solltet echt mal toleranter werden und den Leuten hier mehr geistiges Niveau zusprechen.
Die meisten die das männliche Geschlechtsteil in irgendeiner Form für unerwünschte Sprüche nutzen wollen werden kaum >*****< schreiben sondern eben irgendwas anderes.


Test:
* weibliche Geschlechtsteile gelöscht*
Ist es also nicht sexuelle Diskriminierung wenn ich mein Geschlechtsteil nicht beim Namen nennen kann. Das der Frauen aber problemlos benennen kann? 

>ich weiß dass das etwas außerhalb des Threads ist. Aber ich wollte das mal eben wissen<

Nachtrag:
Die letzten Zeilen habe ich aufgehellt. Ich wollte nur wissen ob ich das so hinschreiben kann.

Nachtrag #2:
Ach. Ich lösche das einfach wieder.


----------



## Incredible Alk (26. Juli 2012)

*AW: Religionsfreiheit Minderjähriger?*

Für mich persönlich steht das Recht auf körperliche Unversehrtheit definitiv vor der Religion in irgend einer Form. Dass Kinder bereits bevor sie einen (vernünftigen) eigenen Willen haben per Beschneidung nicht nur körperlich verstümmelt, sondern auch in ihrer späteren (freien?) Religionswahl eingeschränkt werden (denn ich möchste ja nicht als beispielsweise Buddhist mit einem eindeutigen Zeichen des Islam herumlaufen) ist schlicht nicht tragbar.

Nichts gegen Muslime, die sich beschneiden lassen wollen, aber dann bitte aus eigener Überzeugung und nicht weil Papa es so will.
Religiös betrachtet gibt es diese "Verstümmelung" ja auch in vielen anderen Kulturen - nur ists wegen der körperlich eingreifenden Handlung im Islam erst deutlich geworden. Ich meine wenn ich christliche Eltern habe (dem ist tatsächlich so) dann werde ich als Kind getauft lange bevor ich eine Meinung dazu haben kann - und damit bin ich nach christlichem Glauben Christ bis ins Grab. Wenn ich das hart auslege hat man mir also vom relogiösen Standpunkt aus meine Entscheidungsfreiheit bereits als Baby genommen - wenn auch nicht körperlich sichtbar.

Konkret bei mir ist es etwa so dass ich zwar getauft bin und zur Kommunion war, aber nicht gefirmt bin - weil man da 14 ist und laut Gesetz freie Religionswahl hat, wovon ich auch sofort Gebrauch gemacht hatte. Nicht, weil ich kein Christ sein will (das geht ja auch gar nicht mehr...), sondern weil ich wusste, dass ich mit 14 Jahren viel zu wenig Wissen und Erfahrung haben kann um einen ganzheitlichen Überblick von der Welt, den Religionen und der Menschlichkeit zu haben. Sich da für eine Religion zu entscheiden ist völliger Unfug.

___________________________

Zur Sache mit der Zensur im Forum: Ich tippe mal sehr stark drauf, dass wir einfach einen Schimpfwortfilter im Forum haben der auf einer Standardliste basiert und sich noch keiner damit wirklich auseinandergesetzt hat warum welches Wort wann wo zensiert wird oder nicht^^


----------



## Threshold (26. Juli 2012)

*AW: Religionsfreiheit Minderjähriger?*

Getauft wurde ich auch -- das war eben in den 60er und 70er Jahren so -- aber meine Kinder sind nicht getauft.
Wenn sie religiös sein wollen können sie das. Egal ob als Christ oder Buddhist oder was auch immer. Es ist ihre Entscheidung.
Allerdings haben meine Frau und ich sie so erzogen dass sie keinen Bezug zu irgendeiner Religion haben. 

Aber ich denke dass es schon noch einen unterschied zwischen einer Taufe und einer Beschneidung gibt. Eine Taufe ist optisch nicht zu sehen, eine Beschneidung schon.


----------



## Research (26. Juli 2012)

*AW: Religionsfreiheit Minderjähriger?*

Nur wenn sich der Priester die Hände wäscht.

Die Praktik das man, wenn die Eltern die Religion festgelegt haben, aktiv diese abwählen muss und nicht nochmal gefragt wird: "Wollen sie dem Papst noch mehr Geld in den Rachen werfen." ist sehr bedenklich.

Allgemein das Festlegen der Religion durch die Eltern. (Im verwaltungstechnischem Sinne.)

Edit: Das Grundgesetz bietet einige schöne Paragraphen zu diesem Thema.

Naja, der Filter ist merkwürdig, kürzlich hat sich jemand mit Titeln verschrieben, heraus kamen Titten. Was zu lesen war. Wenn ich aber analysieren trenne wird dies zensiert.

Edit: Immer noch zu lesen ist!


----------



## Threshold (26. Juli 2012)

*AW: Religionsfreiheit Minderjähriger?*

Ich kenne mich bei den Priestern nicht aus. 
Ich habe aber mal gesehen -- das war allerdings nur in einer Doku die es letztens im Fernsehen gab. Eben zu dem Thema -- dass die Juden die die Beschneidung durchführen -- und dessen Namen mir nicht mehr einfällt -- noch nicht mal Handschuhe tragen. Das Werkzeug mit dem sie die Beschneidung durchführen sieht aus als wenn es schon 2000 Jahre alt ist und ein Narkotikum bekommt das Baby ebenfalls nicht.

Für mich scheint das nur ein Festhalten an einem uralten Brauch zu sein der heute völlig überflüssig ist. Aber es gibt wohl keine Religion die so konservativ ist wie das Judentum.

Und wegen des Worte Filters sollten wir wohl einen extra Thread aufmachen.


----------



## Thallassa (26. Juli 2012)

*AW: Religionsfreiheit Minderjähriger?*

Religion und Toleranz gehen ohnehin nicht Hand in Hand, die beißen sich. Genauso ist es wenn man das nur auf verschiedene Kulturen herunterreduziert, irgendjemand wird sich immer missverstanden oder beleidigt fühlen. Je nach schwere der Überzeugung der jeweilig kritisierten Kultur wird dann natürlich auch der Gegenschlag hart oder weniger hart auffallen. An sich müsste man völlig kulturlos sein, um darüber vernünftig debattieren zu können.

Der eine mag Taufe, Beschneidung und was auch immer als etwas sehen, das zur Religionsfreiheit gehört. In dem Sinne, dass er der Elternteil ist, der nun über die Freiheit seines eigenen Kindes bestimmt - Eltern wollen ja auch schließlich immer in irgend einer Art und Weise, dass ihre Kinder ähnlich wie sie sind, die einen wieder mehr, die anderen weniger - ich hab noch kein Elternteil getroffen, so tolerant oder desorientiert (in Mangel eines besseren Wortes) das in irgend einer Weise gesagt hat: "Es ist mir völlig egal was mein Kind macht, von mir aus darf es auch gern Massenmörder werden, solange es glücklich dabei ist" (Extremes Beispiel, ich weiß)
Mit der Beschneidung verhält sich das ähnlich. In den letzten 20 Jahren hat sich in Deutschland eine Fraktion gebildet, die Angst darum hat, dass Kulturen sich vermischen oder gar untergehen bzw. unsere Kultur nun von einer völlig anderen dominiert wird. Eltern denken auch immer, sie können gut über das Wohl des Kindes entscheiden. Sei es nun etwas "schwerwiegendes" wie Kultur oder Religion, oder einfache Sachen wie Hausarrest. 
Ich sehe das ähnlich, man hat Gesetzmäßig eine Religionsfreiheit. Egal, ob es nun Beschneidung ist, was von vielen hier als Verstümmelung gedeutet wird (In vielen Fällen sehe ich das genauso, aber es geht auch "zivilisiert": Betäbung, Schnipp, ab die Vorhaut - leider passiert das immer völlig anders und bei Mädchen muss man da natürlich komplett unterscheiden, da gibt es ja auch wieder unterschiedlich starke Fälle von Beschneidung, weil es da mehr zu beschneiden gäbe. Egal wie, ein Kind ist deutlich zu unmündig um selbst zu entscheiden, was es möchte, also sollte man das finde ich auch gesetzmäßig verbieten. Nicht nur die Beschneidung, sondern auch generell religiöse Akte, die einem dann Zugehörigkeit zu irgend einer Religion zusprechen. Ergo auch die Taufe und welche Akte es da auch immer noch gibt. Genauso sollten Kreuze da hängen, wo Kreuze erwünscht sind und sich Anhänger dessen finden, nicht in Klassenzimmern, wo dem z.B. nicht so ist. (Ich finde, das hat auch einen hohen Grad an Intoleranz gegenüber anderen Kulturen - von wegen "yo, du bist zwar aus einer ganz anderen Kultur und hast eine ganz andere Überzeugung als wir, aber hier, das ist unser Kreuz, ein Zeichen unseren Glaubens - schluck das!")
Man müsste im Rahmen der Debatte also alle Akte abschaffen, die einen gesetzlich Unmündigen (ich persönlich finde 14 noch zu früh, um über solche Sachen zu entscheiden, die (Gott sei Dank nur theoretisch) irreversibel sind) in seiner Meinungs- und Religionsfreiheit einschränken - bloß blöd, dass das von den Menschen, die in der Debatte tatsächlich mitmischen und etwas, oder auch nichts, bewirken können, niemand einsieht und wir hier mal wieder nur Intoleranz und Rassismus zu sehen bekommen - nicht unbedingt, weil die Personen, an denen es liegt so sind, sondern spätestens, weil ihnen von Medien und ihren Gegnern in der Sache, die Worte im Mund umgedreht werden, weil sich niemand davon überzeugen lassen möchte, wie dämlich der ganze Mist eigentlich ist.

Edit:
Was Tradition im generellen angeht, so ist es eigentlich eine vollkommen blöde Idee. Allerdings sind Traditionen etwas, was Menschen glücklich macht, ob nun ein Sinn dahinter ist, oder nicht. Jeder Mensch verlässt sich gerne mal auf ein Stückchen Gewohnheit in seinem Leben, vielleicht heute sogar mehr, als früher, die Welt dreht sich ja eher schneller als langsamer. Ich persönlich würde es auch schön finden, wenn mein Kind getauft würde (ich bin absoluter Atheist) - einfach, weil es sich in meinem Gedächtnis als eine "schöne" Station im Leben eingebrannt hat. Es feiert schließlich auch die Gesellschaftliche Aufnahme des kleinen Kindes. Dummerweise ist der Akt hier auch wieder mit Religion verbunden, weswegen ich mir protestweise etwas anderes einfallen lassen muss.


----------



## Threshold (26. Juli 2012)

*AW: Religionsfreiheit Minderjähriger?*



Thallassa schrieb:


> Ich persönlich würde es auch schön finden, wenn mein Kind getauft würde (ich bin absoluter Atheist) - einfach, weil es sich in meinem Gedächtnis als eine "schöne" Station im Leben eingebrannt hat. Es feiert schließlich auch die Gesellschaftliche Aufnahme des kleinen Kindes. Dummerweise ist der Akt hier auch wieder mit Religion verbunden, weswegen ich mir protestweise etwas anderes einfallen lassen muss.


 
Dann feier doch die Geburt und nicht die Taufe.
Jeder Geburtstag wird gefeiert. Die Geburt aber nicht. Das sollte sich ändern und dann brauchst du auch keine Taufe um eine schöne Feier ausrichten zu können.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (26. Juli 2012)

*AW: Religionsfreiheit Minderjähriger?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Ich glaube dass viele Traditionen die vor dem Islam schon waren vom Islam übernommen wurden bzw. geduldet bzw. befürwortet auch wenn es nicht ausdrücklich beschrieben wird.
> Anders kann ich mir z.B. das Beschneiden von Mädchen nicht erklären das überwiegend von Muslimen angewendet wird -- und hoffentlich endlich vollständig abgeschafft wird.



Da muss man halt zwischen "Islam" (also die im Koran beschriebene Religion) und (selbsternannten) "Muslimen" trennen. Der Islam selbst hat eigentlich gar nicht soviel übernommen, aber viele Muslime haben sehr viel beibehalten und zusätzlich Elemente ihrer individuellen Religionsausübung hinzugefügt, die in Drittquellen über Mohammeds Leben beschrieben werden - und der war, neben seinem Job als Prophet, halt auch einfach Araber und als solcher gelebt, weswegen seine Art *übertreib* Tee zu kochen noch lange kein gottgegebenes Ideal darstellen muss.

Genitalbeschneidung bei Mädchen ist aber ein Extremfall, der selbst damit nichts zu tun hat. Diese Praxis findet sich relativ konzentriert in einigen Regionen Ostafrikas mit vorherrschend muslimischen Glauben. Sie resultiert aber aus älteren Stammesriten der Gegend und hat rein gar nichts mit dem Islam zu tun. (Allenfalls als abscheuliche Umsetzung des Verbotes von Sex vor der Ehe - aber das gibts ja auch im Christentum)
Es wird afaik nicht einmal mit islamischen Schriften begründet und es gibt mehr als genug Islamgelehrte, die diese Untat als klaren Verstoß sehen. Aber es gibt eben keine islamische Kirche, die das durchsetzen könnte. (Wobei ich, wenn ich mir angucke, auf wieviel Granit Hilfsorganisiationen da beißen, auch nicht annehmen würde, dass die katholische Kirche da viel erreicht hätte. Wären Missionare erfolgreicher gewesen und die Region heute christlich, würde man diese Praktik wohl mit dem Christentum assoziieren...)





Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Zur Sache mit der Zensur im Forum: Ich tippe mal sehr stark drauf, dass wir einfach einen Schimpfwortfilter im Forum haben der auf einer Standardliste basiert und sich noch keiner damit wirklich auseinandergesetzt hat warum welches Wort wann wo zensiert wird oder nicht^^


 
Die Liste wurde eigentlich schon drastisch entschärft, aber halt nicht "ohne Grund". Früher konnte man hier z.B. auch nicht über Hardware reden, in deren Produktkürzel ein "SS" vorkam. Ich leite das ganze mal weiter.


----------



## Incredible Alk (26. Juli 2012)

*AW: Religionsfreiheit Minderjähriger?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Jeder Geburtstag wird gefeiert. Die Geburt aber nicht.


 
Du hast doch Kinder wie du oben erwähnt hast... und du hast ihre Geburt nicht gefeiert? Die Väter die ich kenne waren 3 Tage nach der Geburt ihres Kindes noch immer nicht völlig erholt. 

Ich weiß ja schon was du meinst (denke ich): Feier in Gesellschaft zur Aufnahme des Kindes? Ich glaube schon, dass das so getan wird unabhängig von der Religion. In meinem Bekanntenkreis ists jedenfalls wenns mal vorkommt immer eine Mordsparty wenn ein Kind auf die Welt kommt.


----------



## Threshold (26. Juli 2012)

*AW: Religionsfreiheit Minderjähriger?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Genitalbeschneidung bei Mädchen ist aber ein Extremfall, der selbst damit nichts zu tun hat. Diese Praxis findet sich relativ konzentriert in einigen Regionen Ostafrikas mit vorherrschend muslimischen Glauben. Sie resultiert aber aus älteren Stammesriten der Gegend und hat rein gar nichts mit dem Islam zu tun. (Allenfalls als abscheuliche Umsetzung des Verbotes von Sex vor der Ehe - aber das gibts ja auch im Christentum)
> Es wird afaik nicht einmal mit islamischen Schriften begründet und es gibt mehr als genug Islamgelehrte, die diese Untat als klaren Verstoß sehen. Aber es gibt eben keine islamische Kirche, die das durchsetzen könnte. (Wobei ich, wenn ich mir angucke, auf wieviel Granit Hilfsorganisiationen da beißen, auch nicht annehmen würde, dass die katholische Kirche da viel erreicht hätte. Wären Missionare erfolgreicher gewesen und die Region heute christlich, würde man diese Praktik wohl mit dem Christentum assoziieren...)



Ich glaube nicht dass wenn die Menschen dort christlich erzogen wurden also eben statt Muslime Christen sind dass es dann dort noch Beschneidungen von Mädchen gäbe. Es gibt viel Ecke in Afrika wo Christen missioniert haben und die Menschen dort eben Christen geworden sind -- über viele hundert Jahre lang -- und dort ist mir kein einziger Fall bekannt wo Mädchen beschnitten werden.

Allerdings weiß ich nicht ob du das Thema Bescheidung von Mädchen in den selben Thread haben möchtest oder ob es sinnvoller wäre dafür einen extra Thread aufzumachen.
Sofern Diskussionsbedarf gibt. Ich kann mir jedenfalls nicht vorstellen dass es irgendeiner positiv wertet dass es derartige Praktiken noch in der Welt gibt.



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Du hast doch Kinder wie du oben erwähnt hast... und du hast ihre Geburt nicht gefeiert? Die Väter die ich kenne waren 3 Tage nach der Geburt ihres Kindes noch immer nicht völlig erholt.
> 
> Ich weiß ja schon was du meinst (denke ich): Feier in Gesellschaft zur Aufnahme des Kindes? Ich glaube schon, dass das so getan wird unabhängig von der Religion. In meinem Bekanntenkreis ists jedenfalls wenns mal vorkommt immer eine Mordsparty wenn ein Kind auf die Welt kommt.



Wir haben die Geburt unserer Kinder gefeiert. Eben anstelle einer Taufe. Es gab Geschenke und beste Wünsche. Das ganze ohne Wasser, Kirche und Priester. Mir hat jedenfalls nichts gefehlt.


----------



## ich111 (26. Juli 2012)

*AW: Religionsfreiheit Minderjähriger?*



Research schrieb:


> Naja, der Filter ist merkwürdig, kürzlich hat sich jemand mit Titeln verschrieben, heraus kamen Titten. Was zu lesen war. Wenn ich aber analysieren trenne wird dies zensiert.
> 
> Edit: Immer noch zu lesen ist!


Das war glaub ich ich, es waren allerdings keine 2 t drinnen nur eins, ein anderer User hat dann den "Rechtschreibfehler" verbessert und heraus kamen Titten

B2T: Ich bin auch der Meinung, dass Eltern die Religion nicht vorbestimmen dürfen. Die Gesellschaft ist aber auch extrem christlich geprägt, vor allem in Bayern. Ich als nicht getaufter wurde dann in der Schule von Mitschülern etc schon mal so angesprochen, als sie erfuhren das ich nicht getauft bin: Was, du bist nicht getauft?!?!?!
Man wurde zwar nicht diskriminiert etc, aber die Tatsache, dass dies zu Verwunderung führt sollte einem irgendwie zu Denken geben.


----------



## orca113 (26. Juli 2012)

Klar wenn deine Religion vorbestimmt wird ist das nicht das Gelbe vom Ei. Andererseits aber, in einem Alter wo du dann genug selbst bestimmen darfst, sag jetzt mal auch pubertäre Phase, ist die eh alles Egal.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. Juli 2012)

*AW: Religionsfreiheit Minderjähriger?*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Du hast doch Kinder wie du oben erwähnt hast... und du hast ihre Geburt nicht gefeiert? Die Väter die ich kenne waren 3 Tage nach der Geburt ihres Kindes noch immer nicht völlig erholt.
> 
> Ich weiß ja schon was du meinst (denke ich): Feier in Gesellschaft zur Aufnahme des Kindes? Ich glaube schon, dass das so getan wird unabhängig von der Religion. In meinem Bekanntenkreis ists jedenfalls wenns mal vorkommt immer eine Mordsparty wenn ein Kind auf die Welt kommt.



Man könnte die Taufe ja auch verschieben und das Kind entscheiden lassen ob es die Sektpulle an den Kopf will ( könnte jetzt auch eine andere Taufe sein ).


----------



## ruyven_macaran (26. Juli 2012)

*AW: Religionsfreiheit Minderjähriger?*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Du hast doch Kinder wie du oben erwähnt hast... und du hast ihre Geburt nicht gefeiert? Die Väter die ich kenne waren 3 Tage nach der Geburt ihres Kindes noch immer nicht völlig erholt.



Ich kenn welche, die wirkten 3 Jahre später noch ziemlich fertig 




Threshold schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht dass wenn die Menschen dort christlich erzogen wurden also eben statt Muslime Christen sind dass es dann dort noch Beschneidungen von Mädchen gäbe. Es gibt viel Ecke in Afrika wo Christen missioniert haben und die Menschen dort eben Christen geworden sind -- über viele hundert Jahre lang -- und dort ist mir kein einziger Fall bekannt wo Mädchen beschnitten werden.



Aber vermutlich auch kein Fall aus der Zeit vor der Missionierung 
Das ist es doch worauf ich hinaus wollte: Man muss unterscheiden zwischen lokalen/regionalen Traditionen, die nach Annahme einer neuen Religion weiter praktiziert werden (z.T. auch wenn sie mit dieser inkompatibel sind) und dieser Religion selbst. In dem Fall ist es eindeutig eine lokale Tradition.



> Allerdings weiß ich nicht ob du das Thema Bescheidung von Mädchen in den selben Thread haben möchtest oder ob es sinnvoller wäre dafür einen extra Thread aufzumachen.
> Sofern Diskussionsbedarf gibt. Ich kann mir jedenfalls nicht vorstellen dass es irgendeiner positiv wertet dass es derartige Praktiken noch in der Welt gibt.



Denke nicht, dass es da viel zu diskutieren gibt.




orca113 schrieb:


> Klar wenn deine Religion vorbestimmt wird ist das nicht das Gelbe vom Ei. Andererseits aber, in einem Alter wo du dann genug selbst bestimmen darfst, sag jetzt mal auch pubertäre Phase, ist die eh alles Egal.


 
Gerade eine Beschneidung wird in dem Alten den meisten alles andere als egal sein.


----------



## GoldenMic (26. Juli 2012)

*AW: Religionsfreiheit Minderjähriger?*

Ich finde man sollte auch Kindern die Möglichkeit lassen über ihre Relgion frei zu entscheiden. Das heißt ehrlichgesagt das ich gegen Beschneidung und eigentlich sogar gegen eine Taufe bin.
Auf der einen Seite stehen natürlich die Traditionen die damit verloren gehen, auf der anderen Seite überwiegt für mich aber das Recht des Individuums, grade über seinen eigenen Körper.
Ich habe nichts gegen Religion, jeder kann von mir aus Glauben was er möchte. Sobald man aber aufgrund seines Glaubens einem anderen schadet, oder wie man es auch nennen möchte, finde ich hat das nichts mehr mit Religionsfreiheit zu tun.
Die eigene Freiheit hört dort auf, wo man die Freiheit eines anderen einschränkt.


----------



## Research (26. Juli 2012)

*AW: Religionsfreiheit Minderjähriger?*

Hmm, Mancher mag Tradition mit der Verstümmlung von Körperteilen (und eventuell bleibenden physischen und psychischen Schäden) gleichsetzen, ich sage es ist ein Verbrechen das geahndet werden muss. Tradition endet da wo es Gesundheit, Recht, Sicherheit und Ordnung zu zerstören beginnt.

Tradition ist z.B. das Maibaum-Klauen. Tut nur denen weh die ihn falsch tragen, was in eigener Verantwortung liegt, bzw denen die es zu "doll" angefasst haben.
Tradition kann ein Ruhetag sein, wobei es kein Zwang sein soll, ruhig zu sein.
Eine Feier zu einem gewissen Tag/Ereignis/Gegebenheit.

Und wenn Verstümmlungen/Zwänge zur Religion gehören (jeglicher Eingriff am Körper oder Verzicht/Ver-Gebot das mir etwas Auferlegt zu tu oder zu unterlassen) bitte erst ab der vollen Strafmündigkeit.

Genauso ist mit Veganern/Vegetariern zu verfahren die ihre Kinder zwingen nur das zu Essen was die Eltern erlauben. Dies ist ein klarer Fall von Kindesmisshandlung. (Es gilt anzumerken das Fleisch [+Fisch+Geflügel+Milchprodukte+Eier] und tierisches Fett für die natürliche Entwicklung notwendig sind. Alles andere führt zur Unterernährung/Mangelerscheinungen/Fehlentwicklung.)

Wobei der Schutz von Ungeborenen keines Blickes gewürdigt wird. Oft genug sehe ich am Bahnhof rauchende Mütter.


----------



## orca113 (26. Juli 2012)

@ Beschneidung in dem Alter Egal:

Meinte Religion an sich


----------



## Research (26. Juli 2012)

*AW: Religionsfreiheit Minderjähriger?*

Lies mal meine vorherigen Posts.


----------



## orca113 (26. Juli 2012)

Research schrieb:
			
		

> Lies mal meine vorherigen Posts.



Ja ich wollte mich halt verbessern.

Also ich bin RK getauft und habe mir im laufe der Jahre einige Sachen der Katholiken/Christen angeeignet die ich lebe andere wieder nicht. Trotz allem versuche ich ein anständiger Christ/Mensch zu sein auch ohne streng katholisch zu leben.
Wenn ich an Beschneidung denke wird mir ehrlich gesagt anders. Das wäre zum Beispiel etwas was ich nicht mitmachen würde wenn es katholisch wäre. Auch würde ich's für meine Kinder nicht wollen.


----------



## Threshold (26. Juli 2012)

*AW: Religionsfreiheit Minderjähriger?*

Es gibt mit Sicherheit auch genug Juden die ihre Kinder nicht beschneiden lassen. Nicht jeder lebt die Religion Wort für Wort aus.
Ich kenne z.B. auch Muslime die Schweinefleisch essen.


----------



## Research (26. Juli 2012)

*AW: Religionsfreiheit Minderjähriger?*

Oder Alkohol trinken.


----------



## AchtBit (27. Juli 2012)

*AW: Religionsfreiheit Minderjähriger?*

Das Grundrecht 'Glaubensfreiheit' ist ein unantastbares Menschenrecht. Die körperliche Unversehrtheit ist ein greifbares Grundrecht und deshalb antastbar, z.B. wenn Du dich gegen eine Festnahme wehrst, können entsprechende Gewaltmittel angewand werden. Die Grundrechte, betreffend des Seins unterliegen keiner Gerichtsbarkeit, alle anderen greifbaren Grundrechte sind den Menschenrechten untergeordnet. Zudem können sie durch die Rechtssprechung teilweise bis komplett eingeschränkt werden.  

Ich kapier nicht was sich der Richter gedacht hat, als er über ein Menschenrecht, das keiner Gerichtbarkeit unterliegt, Recht gesprochen hat.  
1. das Gesetz besteht nichtmal die erst beste Rechtsgrundlagen Prüfung und das Urteil wird der entgültige Beschluss sein.
2. der Richter wird wahrscheinlich zum Staatsanwalt degradiert, weil man ihm max. nur noch beantragte Urteile zutraut.


----------



## MOD6699 (27. Juli 2012)

*AW: Religionsfreiheit Minderjähriger?*

2. der Richter wird wahrscheinlich zum Staatsanwalt degradiert, weil man ihm max. nur noch beantragte Urteile zutraut. 

Das würde ich mal gerne sehen passiert aber nicht


----------



## Uter (27. Juli 2012)

*AW: Religionsfreiheit Minderjähriger?*

@ AchtBit:
Es geht hier aber nicht nur um Religionsfreiheit gegen Recht auf  körperliche Unversehrtheit, sondern um Mündigkeit und Religionszwang.  Wenn ein Volljähriger sich aus religiösen Gründen beschneiden lassen  will, dann ist das ja auch kein Thema, bei Minderjährigen sieht die  Sache aber anders aus. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das ist nicht spezifisch für Muslime oder Juden. Andere monotheistische Religionen haben auch ein massives Problem mit jedem, der behauptet, es gäbe einen anderen Gott - das liegt nunmal im Selbstverständniss einer Religion.





Thallassa schrieb:


> Religion und Toleranz gehen ohnehin nicht Hand in Hand, die beißen sich.


 Das würde ich so nicht sagen. In jeder größeren Religion gibt es extremere und gemäßigtere Bewegungen. Eine Religion, die nur extrem eingestellt ist, ist für mich eher eine Sekte. 
Nur weil die Führung der entsprechenden Religion sich für die Vertreter der einzigen Wahrheit halten heißt das ja auch noch nicht, dass jeder mit dem Glauben an den selben Gott das genauso sieht und die Religion genauso auslegt.


----------



## Research (27. Juli 2012)

*AW: Religionsfreiheit Minderjähriger?*

Das ganze sehe ich eher als Machtkampf gegen die säkularisierte Welt.  Nichgläubige mache mittlerweile den 4. Rang der "Weltreligionen".  Nochmal halb so viele und sie sind auf Platz 1.

In DE sind ca. 45% Christen, 25% Andersgläubige und 25% Atheisten. Und  die Zahl Letzterer wächst.Weltweit. Feinde,sorgen für Zusammenhalt. So wird die auch hier laufen.

Niemand will ihrer Religion oder ihnen schaden, nur das sie sich an die  aktuellen Gesetze und Realität (Menschenrechte, wissenschaftliche  Erkenntnisse und Sanitäranlagen) anpassen. (Dazu gibt es im Islam sogar  die Erlaubnis dazu sich der Kultur des Landes anzupassen in dem man lebt  und die des Koran auszusetzen. Wie z.B. 5x Beten, Fasten...)


----------



## Seeefe (27. Juli 2012)

*AW: Religionsfreiheit Minderjähriger?*



Research schrieb:


> In DE sind ca. 45% Christen, 25% Andersgläubige und 25% Atheisten. Und  die Zahl Letzterer wächst.Weltweit. Feinde,sorgen für Zusammenhalt. So wird die auch hier laufen.


 
Auf dem Papier sinds vllt. 45% Christen  

@Uter

Religion und Toleranz gehen einfach nicht. Vorallem der Islam hat ja eine starke abneigung gegenueber den Christen, was in Europa vllt. nicht so stark zu sehen ist.


----------



## Darkfleet85 (27. Juli 2012)

*AW: Religionsfreiheit Minderjähriger?*



Seeefe schrieb:


> Auf dem Papier sinds vllt. 45% Christen
> 
> @Uter
> 
> Religion und Toleranz gehen einfach nicht. Vorallem der Islam hat ja eine starke abneigung gegenueber den Christen, was in Europa vllt. nicht so stark zu sehen ist.



Für mich als Atheisten ist es schwer nachvollziehbar wie man wirklich an einen "Gott" glauben kann.. ich weiss manchmal nicht ob die Leute das wirklich ernst meinen oder nicht. Ob sie das als Lebenseinstellung betrachten oder wirklich an einen alten Mann mit weissem Bart glauben

Ich für mich Glaube an mich selbst und an das Gute in Menschen.. Ich denke unsere Existenz ist lediglich ein Zufall irgendeines Vorgangs welcher für unser Gehirn nicht nachvollziehbar ist. Hätte es nur Adam und Eva gegeben hätten wir ja auch alle die gleiche DNS oder gleiche Hautfarbe etc... Ausserdem gibt es für keinen Gott auch nur irgendeinen Fakt, nichtmal ein Indiz ..
Auf das Ganze Universum gesehen sind wir doch von keiner Relevanz..

Soll jeder Glauben was er will. Aber wenn Krieg durch Religionen entsteht finde ich das ziemlich traurig und bescheuert..

mMn sollte jeder selbst über seinen Glauben entscheiden können, ich finde es falsch in der Schule Religionsunterricht zu halten. Auch sollte man sich gegenseitig respektieren.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (27. Juli 2012)

*AW: Religionsfreiheit Minderjähriger?*



AchtBit schrieb:


> Das Grundrecht 'Glaubensfreiheit' ist ein unantastbares Menschenrecht. Die körperliche Unversehrtheit ist ein greifbares Grundrecht und deshalb antastbar, z.B. wenn Du dich gegen eine Festnahme wehrst, können entsprechende Gewaltmittel angewand werden. Die Grundrechte, betreffend des Seins unterliegen keiner Gerichtsbarkeit, alle anderen greifbaren Grundrechte sind den Menschenrechten untergeordnet. Zudem können sie durch die Rechtssprechung teilweise bis komplett eingeschränkt werden.
> 
> Ich kapier nicht was sich der Richter gedacht hat, als er über ein Menschenrecht, das keiner Gerichtbarkeit unterliegt, Recht gesprochen hat.
> 1. das Gesetz besteht nichtmal die erst beste Rechtsgrundlagen Prüfung und das Urteil wird der entgültige Beschluss sein.
> 2. der Richter wird wahrscheinlich zum Staatsanwalt degradiert, weil man ihm max. nur noch beantragte Urteile zutraut.


 
Die Religionsfreiheit in der allgemeinen Erklärung der Menschenrechte ist eindeutig personengebunden und es gibt in diesen auch keinerlei Revidierung durch Erziehungsparagraphen. D.h. danach hat das Kind ein Recht auf freie Religionsausübung und die Eltern haben eindeutig kein Recht, dem Kind ihre Religion oder damit verbundenen Handlungen aufzuzwingen. Sowas lässt sich (wenn überhaupt - siehe Eingangsfrage) erst über den Umweg von Vormundschaft, Erziehungsberechtigung, etc. umsetzen und damit bist du nicht mehr bei den Menschenrechten, sondern im deutschen Rechtssystem/Grundgesetz - und da steht das Recht auf körperliche Unversehrtheit eindeutig ÜBER der freien Religionsausübung. Und noch eine Stufe höher steht, dass die eigenen Rechte ihre Grenzen in den Rechten anderer (z.B. des Kindes) finden.




Uter schrieb:


> Das würde ich so nicht sagen. In jeder größeren Religion gibt es extremere und gemäßigtere Bewegungen. Eine Religion, die nur extrem eingestellt ist, ist für mich eher eine Sekte.
> Nur weil die Führung der entsprechenden Religion sich für die Vertreter der einzigen Wahrheit halten heißt das ja auch noch nicht, dass jeder mit dem Glauben an den selben Gott das genauso sieht und die Religion genauso auslegt.


 
Ich persönlich richte mich bei "DER Religion" nicht nach willkürlich gelebten Auslegungen, sondern nach dem, was in den grundlegenden Texten dieser Religion steht. Und da steht nicht "es gibt auch andere Götter, respektiere deren Anhänger" und da steht auch nicht "betrachte alles, was hier steht, als Richtlinie, an die man sich nicht zwingend halten muss". Stattdessen wird da, zumindest bei Christentum und Islam, vorgeschrieben, dass der gute Gläubige sich darum bemühen soll, die anderen "Ungläubigen" zu bekehren und es wird vielfach darauf hingewiesen, dass sein Glaube der einzig wahre ist.

Es ist schön, wenn moderne "Gläubige" diesen Schmarn einfach ignorieren und Tolleranz leben. Aber sie sind dann imho nicht tollerant im Rahmen ihrer Religion, sondern tollerant ENTGEGEN ihrer Religion. Nicht umsonst spricht man von orthodox und moderat: Entweder man hält sich an die wahre Lehre, oder man tut dies in Teilen nicht.


----------



## Research (27. Juli 2012)

*AW: Religionsfreiheit Minderjähriger?*



Seeefe schrieb:


> []
> 
> Religion und Toleranz gehen einfach nicht. Vorallem der Islam hat ja eine starke abneigung gegenueber den Christen, was in Europa vllt. nicht so stark zu sehen ist.


 
Nun, wie gläubig sind denn dann diese? Im Koran gibt es drei Arten Menschen:

Gläubige
Andersgläubige
und Ungläubige

Gläubige sind Islamisten,
Andersgläubige sind Christen und Juden,
Ungläubige sind alle anderen.

Erstere stehen im Schutz des Islams. Dazu ist nichts mehr zu sagen.
Andersgläubige sind zu Schützen und in Ruhe zu lassen. Ein Bekehren ist nicht nötig.
Andersgläubige: Vogelfrei.


----------



## Uter (27. Juli 2012)

*AW: Religionsfreiheit Minderjähriger?*



Seeefe schrieb:


> Religion und Toleranz gehen einfach nicht. Vorallem der Islam hat ja eine starke abneigung gegenueber den Christen, was in Europa vllt. nicht so stark zu sehen ist.


 Der Islam war schon in den ersten Jahren eine der tolerantesten Religionen gegenüber anderen Religionen. Die Abneigung gegen z.B. die Christen haben nur einzelne Gruppen. 
Was mir immer wieder auffällt:
Sehr viele Atheisten haben mehr Vorurteile gegenüber allen Religionen und sind gegenüber ihren Anhängern oft genauso intolerant wie manche Sekten. Ebenso oft beanspruchen sie die alleinige Wahrheit. Meiner Erfahrung nach sind Atheisten genauso oft (in-)tolerant wie religiöse Menschen. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich persönlich richte mich bei "DER Religion" nicht nach willkürlich gelebten Auslegungen, sondern nach dem, was in den grundlegenden Texten dieser Religion steht. Und da steht nicht "es gibt auch andere Götter, respektiere deren Anhänger" und da steht auch nicht "betrachte alles, was hier steht, als Richtlinie, an die man sich nicht zwingend halten muss". Stattdessen wird da, zumindest bei Christentum und Islam, vorgeschrieben, dass der gute Gläubige sich darum bemühen soll, die anderen "Ungläubigen" zu bekehren und es wird vielfach darauf hingewiesen, dass sein Glaube der einzig wahre ist.


 Ich beziehe mich auch auf die grundlegenden Texte. Dort steht auch sowas wie "liebe alle Menschen" oder "helfe auch Feinden bzw. Andersgläubigen". Letztlich gibt es viele Widersprüche (z.B. Auge um Auge oder auch linke Wange hinhalten) und man muss auslegen was man für wichtiger hält, so entstehen nunmal verschiedene Richtungen (die nicht nur symptomatisch für die Religion, sondern v.a. für die verschiedenen Menschen sind). Wichtig ist genau deshalb die Religionsfreiheit, damit jeder für sich entscheiden kann, was für eine Moralvorstellung er leben will und ob er diese in einer Religion oder allein ausleben will. Nicht die Religion macht die Intoleranz, sondern die intoleranten Menschen machen die Religion intolerant, das sind sie aber auch ohne ihre Religion. Sie dürfen nur keinen Religionszwang auf ihre Kinder ausüben, da sie ihnen sonst die (Entscheidungs-)Freiheit nehmen. Deshalb sehe ich das Beschneidungsthema an sich wie du.


----------



## AchtBit (27. Juli 2012)

*AW: Religionsfreiheit Minderjähriger?*



Uter schrieb:


> @ AchtBit:
> Es geht hier aber nicht nur um Religionsfreiheit gegen Recht auf  körperliche Unversehrtheit, sondern um Mündigkeit und Religionszwang.  Wenn ein Volljähriger sich aus religiösen Gründen beschneiden lassen  will, dann ist das ja auch kein Thema, bei Minderjährigen sieht die  Sache aber anders aus.


 
Das ist egal. Solange das Kind unter 14 Jahre alt ist, bestimmt das Glaubensbekenntnis der Eltern. Das Kind ist im Rahmen der Ausübung, ihrer Religion, antastbar.


----------



## Uter (27. Juli 2012)

*AW: Religionsfreiheit Minderjähriger?*

D.h. das Kind, seine (zukünftige) Meinung etc. sollen egal sein, weil angenommen wird, dass es die Religion und Werte der Eltern vertritt? Das glaube ich kaum, sonst dürften die Eltern ihr Kind ja auch ihrem Gott opfern und es würde unter Religionsfreiheit fallen.


----------



## AchtBit (27. Juli 2012)

*AW: Religionsfreiheit Minderjähriger?*

Würd ich an deiner Stelle glauben, weils so ist. 

Das geht noch viel krasser. Angenommen ich bin jetzt Zeuge Jehova und mein minderjähriges Kind hatte nen schweren Unfall. Die Ärzte wollen eine lebennotwendige Bluttransfusion durchführen. Jetzt sag aber ich, nein, ist in unserem Glauben verboten.
Dann müssen die Ärzte zusehen wie das Kind stirbt. Keine Polizei und kein Richter kann was dagegen tun. Die einzige legitime Handhabe, um Grundrechte einzuschränken oder ausser Kraft zu setzen, setzt den Missbrauch des Rechtes voraus aber die Menschenrechte kann man nicht missbrauchen. Da hat sich der Staat selbst ausgesperrt. Was auch richtig ist, wie ich finde.


----------



## Seeefe (27. Juli 2012)

*AW: Religionsfreiheit Minderjähriger?*



AchtBit schrieb:


> Das geht noch viel krasser. Angenommen ich bin jetzt Zeuge Jehova und mein minderjähriges Kind hatte nen schweren Unfall. Die Ärzte wollen eine lebennotwendige Bluttransfusion durchführen. Jetzt sag aber ich, nein, ist in unserem Glauben verboten.
> Dann müssen die Ärzte zusehen wie das Kind stirbt. Keine Polizei und kein Richter kann was dagegen tun. Die einzige legitime Handhabe, um Grundrechte einzuschränken oder ausser Kraft zu setzen, setzt den Missbrauch des Rechtes voraus aber die Menschenrechte kann man nicht missbrauchen. Da hat sich der Staat selbst ausgesperrt. Was auch richtig ist, wie ich finde.


 
Ich bin kein jurist aber soweit ich weiss muss ein Artz leben retten wenn er kann, dazu ist er verpflichtet oder etwa nicht?


@Uter

Nunja wenn man einen Staat als Gruppe einstuft, dann hast du vllt. recht. 

Machen wir uns doch nichts vor, jede Religion sagt ihre sei das einzig wahre, wie oft kam es deswegen nicht schon zum Krieg? Und dann soll Religion und Toleranz zusammenpassen? Ich glaubs eher weniger.


----------



## AchtBit (27. Juli 2012)

*AW: Religionsfreiheit Minderjähriger?*

Nicht nur ein Arzt sondern jeder ist verpflichtet Leben zu retten. Zuwiderhandlung ist eine Straftat auch bekannt als unterlassene Hilfeleistung. Wir sprechen jetzt aber nicht über die unterschiedlichen Rechtsbereiche sondern über die 'Jedermans Rechte' das sind die Rechte, die im direktem Zusammenhang zum Grundgesetz stehen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (27. Juli 2012)

*AW: Religionsfreiheit Minderjähriger?*



Research schrieb:


> Nun, wie gläubig sind denn dann diese? Im Koran gibt es drei Arten Menschen:
> 
> Gläubige
> Andersgläubige
> ...


 
Letzteres stimmt nicht ganz: Ungläubigen muss man ihre Religionsausübung nicht erlauben (wie bei Juden und Christen, solange sie nicht missionieren), aber solange von jemandem keine Gefahr (für Gläubige) ausgeht, ist der in erster Linie mal "Mensch" und als solcher zu achten (und natürlich zu bekehren  )


----------



## Icejester (27. Juli 2012)

*AW: Religionsfreiheit Minderjähriger?*



Seeefe schrieb:


> Ich bin kein jurist aber soweit ich weiss muss ein Artz leben retten wenn er kann, dazu ist er verpflichtet oder etwa nicht?


 
AchtBit hat da schon recht. Für eine Behandlung braucht es die Einwilligung der Eltern. Wenn die nicht in eine Bluttransfusion einwilligen, sind dem Arzt selbstverständlich die Hände gebunden. Anders sieht es aus, wenn es sich um einen Notfall (also Unfall o.ä.) handelt und im Rahmen der Notfallversorgung eben kein Einverständnis der Eltern eingeholt werden kann und die Religion des Kindes auch unbekannt ist. Das ist für die Zeugen Jehovas zwar sicherlich ein schwerer Schlag, aber das kann man dann eben nicht ändern. Immerhin ist nach deren Glauben das Blut der Sitz der Seele.

Und ansonsten: Wenn Ärzte jedes Leben unter allen Umständen retten müßten, wären unsere Pflegeheime dicht an dicht mit komatösen oder geistig behinderten Menschen ohne jede Chance auf Besserung gefüllt. Das wäre schlichtweg unbezahlbar. Vielleicht nicht so teuer wie die Euro-Rettung, aber immer noch katastrophal. Es ist völlig normal und vollkommen richtig, daß die Rettung eines Lebens nicht ohne jede Rücksicht auf mögliche Nebenwirkungen bis zum Allerletzten unternommen wird.


----------



## Research (28. Juli 2012)

*AW: Religionsfreiheit Minderjähriger?*



> Erstere stehen im Schutz des Islams. Dazu ist nichts mehr zu sagen.
> _Andersgläubige_ sind zu Schützen und in Ruhe zu lassen. Ein Bekehren ist nicht nötig.
> *Andersgläubige*: Vogelfrei.


Dawn.

Als letztes sollte *Ungläubige *stehen. Als Polytheisten, Atheisten und alle anderen nicht Islam/Juden/Christen. Laut Koran darf man mit denen machen was man will.

Der Islam verbietet den Andersgläubigen den Übertritt nicht. Bloß zum Missionieren ermuntert er nicht.



> Und ansonsten: Wenn Ärzte jedes Leben unter allen Umständen retten müssten, wären unsere Pflegeheime dicht an dicht mit komatösen oder  geistig behinderten Menschen ohne jede Chance auf Besserung gefüllt. Das  wäre schlichtweg unbezahlbar. Vielleicht nicht so teuer wie die  Euro-Rettung, aber immer noch katastrophal. Es ist völlig normal und  vollkommen richtig, daß die Rettung eines Lebens nicht ohne jede  Rücksicht auf mögliche Nebenwirkungen bis zum Allerletzten unternommen  wird.


Steuern wir nicht genau darauf zu? Nein, dieser Zustand ist bereits erreicht.

In DE darf ich nicht mal Sterbehilfe leisten. Ich gehe vom Fall des Krebspatienten in den letzten Zügen aus. Oder ähnlichen Härtefällen. Dazu muss man in die Schweiz gehen.

Und zur Verweigerung der Behandlung bei den Jehoas: Genau so etwas ist für mich ein Kriterium diese Individuen als Verbotene Sekte einzuführen. Aber leider ist schon Scientology erlaubt worden. Aber zum Glück werden diese vom Verfassungsschutz genauso gut bewacht wie die Rechten. Oh, verdammt....


----------



## Icejester (28. Juli 2012)

*AW: Religionsfreiheit Minderjähriger?*



Research schrieb:


> Und zur Verweigerung der Behandlung bei den Jehoas: Genau so etwas ist für mich ein Kriterium diese Individuen als Verbotene Sekte einzuführen. Aber leider ist schon Scientology erlaubt worden. Aber zum Glück werden diese vom Verfassungsschutz genauso gut bewacht wie die Rechten. Oh, verdammt....


 
Sekten weisen schon andere Merkmale auf. Das ist Dir klar, oder? Immerhin nutzen die Zeugen Jehovas ihre Mitglieder nicht so aus, wie Scientology es tut, und sie üben auf ihre Mitglieder auch keinen Psychoterror aus.


----------



## Threshold (28. Juli 2012)

*AW: Religionsfreiheit Minderjähriger?*



Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> Für mich als Atheisten ist es schwer nachvollziehbar wie man wirklich an einen "Gott" glauben kann.. ich weiss manchmal nicht ob die Leute das wirklich ernst meinen oder nicht. Ob sie das als Lebenseinstellung betrachten oder wirklich an einen alten Mann mit weissem Bart glauben
> 
> Ich für mich Glaube an mich selbst und an das Gute in Menschen.. Ich denke unsere Existenz ist lediglich ein Zufall irgendeines Vorgangs welcher für unser Gehirn nicht nachvollziehbar ist. Hätte es nur Adam und Eva gegeben hätten wir ja auch alle die gleiche DNS oder gleiche Hautfarbe etc... Ausserdem gibt es für keinen Gott auch nur irgendeinen Fakt, nichtmal ein Indiz ..
> Auf das Ganze Universum gesehen sind wir doch von keiner Relevanz..
> ...



Die Religion hat Menschen miteinander verbunden und die Gemeinschaft gestärkt. Ob unsere Wertevorstellungen ohne die Religion so entstanden sind weiß ich nicht.
Aber dass bestimmte Konstellationen oder Gebräuche -- wie eben auch die Religion -- missbraucht werden um eigene Interessen und Machtbestreben durchzusetzen ist in der Geschichte der Menschheit ja nichts neues.
Die Päpste von früher waren teilweise extrem raffgierige Leute und haben alles getan um ihre Macht zu erhalten. Und früher wurde auf Teufel komm raus missioniert.

Ich glaube auch nicht an Gott aber ich würde ihn nicht von Grund auf ablehnen. Dazu wissen wir zu wenig von den Zusammenhängen des Universums. 
Aber ein alter Mann mit Bart wird es garantiert nicht sein. Vielleicht irgendein sehr fortschrittliches Lebewesen das über Technologien verfügt die wir uns nicht vorstellen können.
Magie ist ja in der Regel nur Technologie die man noch nicht verstanden hat. 



AchtBit schrieb:


> Würd ich an deiner Stelle glauben, weils so ist.
> 
> Das geht noch viel krasser. Angenommen ich bin jetzt Zeuge Jehova und mein minderjähriges Kind hatte nen schweren Unfall. Die Ärzte wollen eine lebennotwendige Bluttransfusion durchführen. Jetzt sag aber ich, nein, ist in unserem Glauben verboten.
> Dann müssen die Ärzte zusehen wie das Kind stirbt. Keine Polizei und kein Richter kann was dagegen tun. Die einzige legitime Handhabe, um Grundrechte einzuschränken oder ausser Kraft zu setzen, setzt den Missbrauch des Rechtes voraus aber die Menschenrechte kann man nicht missbrauchen. Da hat sich der Staat selbst ausgesperrt. Was auch richtig ist, wie ich finde.



Das glaube ich nicht. Liegt eine Lebensbedrohung des Kindes vor kann sich der Arzt über die Rechte der Eltern hinwegsetzen. Das kann er mit Zustimmung eines oder weiterer Ärzte machen. Denn das Kind ist ja nicht volljährig.
Ist der Patient aber selbst voll geschäftsfähig und lehnt eine Behandlung ab gibt es nur die Möglichkeit ihn für unzurechnungsfähig zu erklären. Das kann ein Psychiater machen der von den Ärzten hinzugezogen wird.


----------



## Research (28. Juli 2012)

*AW: Religionsfreiheit Minderjähriger?*



Icejester schrieb:


> Sekten weisen schon andere Merkmale auf. Das ist Dir klar, oder? Immerhin nutzen die Zeugen Jehovas ihre Mitglieder nicht so aus, wie Scientology es tut, und sie üben auf ihre Mitglieder auch keinen Psychoterror aus.


 
Sicher?

Laut deren Welteinstellung werden nach dem "Harmagedon" nur 144.000 Menschen gen Himmel fahren. Angeblich haben sie 7 Mio.+X Midglieder.
Das mit den medizinischen Behandlungen sollte die deutlichste Sache sein.
Sie missionieren alles und jeden. Ob der das nun will oder nicht. Bloß zu mir sind sie nicht wieder gekommen als sie den Fehler gemacht haben einen Geschichtsfan zu fragen: 

"Sehnen Sie sich nicht auch nach einem gerechten Führer über die gesamte Welt?"

Mein Gedanke:


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das war ein Schlachtfest.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Die Frauen waren ausdauernd.
Sie haben mein Dorf nie wieder betreten. Den Nachbarort nerven sie noch heute. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und dort reagieren die Leute schon extrem gereizt.

Abgesehen davon nutzen nur wenige Religionen ihre Mitglieder nicht aus. Welche eigentlich nicht? Buddhisten?

Religion ist als geistiger Krückstock OK. Als Kette nicht.


----------



## Icejester (28. Juli 2012)

*AW: Religionsfreiheit Minderjähriger?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Das glaube ich nicht. Liegt eine Lebensbedrohung des Kindes vor kann sich der Arzt über die Rechte der Eltern hinwegsetzen. Das kann er mit Zustimmung eines oder weiterer Ärzte machen. Denn das Kind ist ja nicht volljährig.



Wie kommst Du denn auf so eine Idee? Alleine aus Haftungsgründen wird das kein Arzt machen. In lebensbedrohlichen Situationen braucht es ja auch meist drastischere Maßnahmen, mit denen gravierende Nebenwirkungen und Gesundheitsrisiken einhergen können. Da reden wir ja nicht nur übers Fingernägelschneiden. Wenn da ein Arzt ohne Einwilligung agiert und etwas schief geht, sieht der sich unglaublichen Schadenersatzforderungen gegenüber. Der steht dann mit einem Bein im Knast! Und ohne Einwilligung zahlt auch keine Berufshaftpflicht. Der Arbeitgeber (das Krankenhaus) ist mangels Einwilligung des Patienten auch aus der Haftung raus. Jetzt stelle Dir mal vor, Du hast Frau, zwei Kinder und mußt Haus und Auto abbezahlen. Wirst Du ohne Einwilligung behandeln? Ich denke nicht, oder?



> Ist der Patient aber selbst voll geschäftsfähig und lehnt eine Behandlung ab gibt es nur die Möglichkeit ihn für unzurechnungsfähig zu erklären. Das kann ein Psychiater machen der von den Ärzten hinzugezogen wird.



Dein erster Satz ist ein Widerspruch in sich. Das ist Dir vermutlich gar nicht aufgefallen, oder? Man kann jemanden, der voll geschäftsfähig ist, nicht für unzurechnungsfähig erklären. Das Eine schließt das Andere aus.



Research schrieb:


> Sicher?



Sicher.



> Laut deren Welteinstellung werden nach dem "Harmagedon" nur 144.000 Menschen gen Himmel fahren. Angeblich haben sie 7 Mio.+X Midglieder.
> Das mit den medizinischen Behandlungen sollte die deutlichste Sache sein.
> Sie missionieren alles und jeden. Ob der das nun will oder nicht.
> 
> Abgesehen davon nutzen nur wenige Religionen ihre Mitglieder nicht aus. Welche eigentlich nicht? Buddhisten?


 
Im Gegensatz zu Scientology und anderen echten Sekten, nehmen die Zeugen Jehovas Ihren Mitgliedern nicht alles, was sie haben. Eine normale Sekte basiert darauf, daß der Sektenführer sich das Eigentum der Anhänger aneignet. Sei es, indem "Kurse" besucht werden müssen, die horrendes Geld kosten (Scientology), sei es, indem die Sekte/der Führer von den Mitgliedern in ihren Testamenten bedacht werden muß oder einfach nur so Häuser und andere Eigentumswerte überschrieben und abgeliefert werden müssen.

Normale Religionen sehen teilweise Spenden oder Steuern ihrer Mitglieder vor. Allerdings nie in Höhen, die die wirtschaftliche Existenz ihrer Anhänger gefährden. Von einem Ausnutzen kann man also nicht reden. Der örtliche Tennisclub will ja auch Geld, wenn man dort spielen möchte. Niemand käme auf die Idee, einem Sportverein den Vorwurf zu machen, er würde seine Mitglieder ausnutzen.


----------



## Research (28. Juli 2012)

*AW: Religionsfreiheit Minderjähriger?*

Sie nehmen ihnen den Freien Willen. Sie geben Ihnen eine Krücke die im Boden verankert ist. Personen die gegen ihren Kodex verstoßen haben sind zu meiden. Abzukapseln. Ehemalige Mitglieder berichten ähnliches wie Scientology. Ja, sie nehmen nicht deinen Besitz. Dein Lebensweg ist aber ihrer.
Sie belügen sich selber, ganz offensichtlich. 144.000 gegen 7.000.000? Dann werden die anderen 6.856.000 wohl Sklaven der Erwählten sein?

Und die Entscheidungsgewalt können Ärzte den Eltern abnehmen wenn das Kindeswohl gefährdet ist. Dazu braucht es nur einen zweiten Arzt.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (28. Juli 2012)

*AW: Religionsfreiheit Minderjähriger?*



Könnten wir bitte zum Thema zurückzukehren?
"Sekten" bzw. Strukturen von Religionsgemeinschaften allgemein ist nun wirklich nichts kleines, was in 2-3 Posts nebenbei erledigt wäre. Hier gehts um die Initiationsrieten zweier Glaubensgemeinschaften und deren Konflikt mit Grundrechten.


----------



## AchtBit (28. Juli 2012)

*AW: Religionsfreiheit Minderjähriger?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Das glaube ich nicht. Liegt eine Lebensbedrohung des Kindes vor kann sich der Arzt über die Rechte der Eltern hinwegsetzen. Das kann er mit Zustimmung eines oder weiterer Ärzte machen. Denn das Kind ist ja nicht volljährig.
> Ist der Patient aber selbst voll geschäftsfähig und lehnt eine Behandlung ab gibt es nur die Möglichkeit ihn für unzurechnungsfähig zu erklären. Das kann ein Psychiater machen der von den Ärzten hinzugezogen wird.


 
Dir ist schon klar, dass, wenn sich der Arzt über den Willen der Eltern hinwegsetzt, er damit das Menschenrecht der Glaubenfreiheit, eines anderen beeinträchtigt. Das Recht ist unantastbar und ist somit, ohne Rücksicht auf die Verhältnismäßigkeit, notwehrfähig. Auf deutsch wenn die Eltern es mitbekommen, dann können sie den Arzt gegenwärtig nach belieben ausknipsen ohne Rechtsfolgen fürchten zu müssen. Und danach können die das Krankenhaus noch wegen Körperverletztung verklagen.

So siehts aus


----------



## Threshold (28. Juli 2012)

*AW: Religionsfreiheit Minderjähriger?*



Icejester schrieb:


> Wie kommst Du denn auf so eine Idee? Alleine aus Haftungsgründen wird das kein Arzt machen. In lebensbedrohlichen Situationen braucht es ja auch meist drastischere Maßnahmen, mit denen gravierende Nebenwirkungen und Gesundheitsrisiken einhergen können. Da reden wir ja nicht nur übers Fingernägelschneiden. Wenn da ein Arzt ohne Einwilligung agiert und etwas schief geht, sieht der sich unglaublichen Schadenersatzforderungen gegenüber. Der steht dann mit einem Bein im Knast! Und ohne Einwilligung zahlt auch keine Berufshaftpflicht. Der Arbeitgeber (das Krankenhaus) ist mangels Einwilligung des Patienten auch aus der Haftung raus. Jetzt stelle Dir mal vor, Du hast Frau, zwei Kinder und mußt Haus und Auto abbezahlen. Wirst Du ohne Einwilligung behandeln? Ich denke nicht, oder?





AchtBit schrieb:


> Dir ist schon klar, dass, wenn sich der Arzt über den Willen der Eltern hinwegsetzt, er damit das Menschenrecht der Glaubenfreiheit, eines anderen beeinträchtigt. Das Recht ist unantastbar und ist somit, ohne Rücksicht auf die Verhältnismäßigkeit, notwehrfähig. Auf deutsch wenn die Eltern es mitbekommen, dann können sie den Arzt gegenwärtig nach belieben ausknipsen ohne Rechtsfolgen fürchten zu müssen. Und danach können die das Krankenhaus noch wegen Körperverletztung verklagen.
> 
> So siehts aus



Wenn das Leben den Kindes bedroht sind und die Eltern offensichtlich sich weigern dem Kind eine entsprechende medizinische Behandulung zukommen zu lassen -- aus welchem Grund auch immer -- kann das behandelnde Personal sich darüber hinweg setzen. 
Ich habe ja geschrieben dass der Arzt das nicht alleine entscheidet sondern mit seinen Kollegen, mit der Krankenhausleitung und gegebenenfalls per Gerichtsbeschluss sofern dazu die Zeit bleibt.



Icejester schrieb:


> Dein erster Satz ist ein Widerspruch in sich. Das ist Dir vermutlich gar nicht aufgefallen, oder? Man kann jemanden, der voll geschäftsfähig ist, nicht für unzurechnungsfähig erklären. Das Eine schließt das Andere aus.


 
Mit voll geschäftsfähig meine ich erwachsen und natürlich kannst du erwachsende Menschen für unzurechnungsfähig erklären. Viele Straftäter bauen darauf dass die zum Tatzeitpunkt unzurechnungsfähig waren.
Wie sonst erklärst du dass Menschen in Psychiatrien eingewiesen werden -- auch gegen ihren Willen?


----------



## AchtBit (29. Juli 2012)

*AW: Religionsfreiheit Minderjähriger?*

Was wäre wenn??? Na klar gibts in unterschiedlichen Fällen  unterschiedlichen Handlungsbedarf. Machen und tun kann jeder erstmal was  er will. Die Gesetzeslage ist so wie ichs schon gepostet hab. Und  natürlich handelt es sich hierbei um ein Beispiel dass nur für den  konkreten Fall zutrifft.
Ich für mal ein paar Situationen an.

Bsp.: Zeuge Jehova

Der Zeitfaktor bestimmt die Entscheidung. Hat der Arzt Zeit die Behörden zu informieren? Wenn ja, 
werden diese dem Arzt dringend raten zum Wohle des Kindes zu handeln,  anderenfalls macht ers sich des Eidbruchs, sowie der unterlassenen  Hilfeleistung strafbar. Zudem werden sie ihn über die vorliegende  Notwehrsituation informieren und ihn im Handlungszeitraum unter  Polizeischutz stellen.  Nach Abschluss der Handlung kann rechtlich der  Arzt, wegen 'Körberverletzung', von den Eltern belangt werden  

wenn nein,
bei sofortigem Handeln ist der Arzt ist die Rechtslage anders. Wenn er  dem Wunsch der Eltern nachkommt macht er sich nicht wegen Eidbruch und  unterlassenen Hilfeleistung strafbar. Man kann ihm nicht vorwerfen, dass  er sein eigenes Leben, dem eines fremden vorzieht.

bei Selbstbestimmung ist die Rechtslage die gleiche mit einem  Unterschied. Hier muss zudem die Zurechnungsfähigkeit bezweifelt werden,  weil des dem Wunsch einer Selbst Tötung nahe kommt. Man muss dem  Richter begründen können dass ein Weiterleben schlimmer wäre als der  Tod. Bei den Zeugen glauben sie sie hätten Gott verraten oder so  ähnlich. Ein Bruch eines religiösen Dogmas ist ausgeschlossen, weil der  Staat gemäß seiner eigenen Verfassung eine 'ASOZIALE' Rechtsauslegung  hätte.    

Bsp.: Beschneidung.

der Arzt ist verpflichtet die Behörden zu informieren ansonsten wird er  sich erstmal wegen vorsätzlichen Körperverletztung verantworten müssen.  Ist die Vormundschaft davon in Kenntnis gesetzt, dann gibt sie in der  Regel auch ihre Einwilligung in Übereinstimmung mit den Eltern und deren  Glaubensausübung.


----------



## Abductee (29. Juli 2012)

*AW: Religionsfreiheit Minderjähriger?*

Bei der Beschneidung seh ich noch ein anderes Problem, wenn die Krankenhäuser/Ärzte das nicht mehr machen heißt das nicht das es nicht durchgeführt wird.
Dann macht das halt der Hinterhofprediger mit der gebrauchten Rasierklinge die er schon das letzte mal verwendet hat.


----------



## Seeefe (29. Juli 2012)

juden führen bescheidungen nie im krankenhaus durch sondern nur bei ihren ,ich sag mal, spezialisten, da mir der name von denen grad nicht einfällt.


----------



## Research (29. Juli 2012)

*AW: Religionsfreiheit Minderjähriger?*

Metzger? Halt, das heißt doch Schächter.

Teilweise wird/wurde so etwas im Fernsehen gezeigt. Von Handschuhen, Desinfektionsmittel, Schmerzmittel... war nichts zu sehen. Sonderlich professionell sah es nicht aus. Was man sah war ein kleines, schreiendes Baby. Oder kleine weinende Jungen. Und jemand der sich mit einem kleinen Messer am Genital des Besagten zu schaffen macht. Noch mehr Tränen und Geschrei. Dann doch nicht allzu wenig Blut. 

Wie es mit der Wundversorgung danach aussieht, weiß ich nicht. Während der "Zeremonie" habe ich keine gesehen. (Für einige Spezialisten: Wie oben geschrieben: Im Fernsehen gesehen. Ich war nie live dabei. Es wurde mal eine ganze Zeremonie gezeigt.)
Und fehlende Wundversorgung kann zu Schäden führen. Einer davon ist die Erektile Dysfunktion. Was mich besonders bei den stolzen arab. Männern wundert.


----------



## Icejester (29. Juli 2012)

*AW: Religionsfreiheit Minderjähriger?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Wenn das Leben den Kindes bedroht sind und die Eltern offensichtlich sich weigern dem Kind eine entsprechende medizinische Behandulung zukommen zu lassen -- aus welchem Grund auch immer -- kann das behandelnde Personal sich darüber hinweg setzen.
> Ich habe ja geschrieben dass der Arzt das nicht alleine entscheidet sondern mit seinen Kollegen, mit der Krankenhausleitung und gegebenenfalls per Gerichtsbeschluss sofern dazu die Zeit bleibt.



Oh Mann. Und das wird wegen der damit verbundenen Haftungsrisiken kein Verwaltungsleiter der Welt am Ende genehmigen.  So schwer ist das doch nicht zu verstehen, oder? Mit einem Gerichtsbeschluß könnte die Haftungsfrage anders aussehen. Aber wenn da was schiefgeht, gibt es immer noch ein gigantisches Gezerre. Das will keiner und kann sich vor allem niemand leisten.



> Mit voll geschäftsfähig meine ich erwachsen und natürlich kannst du erwachsende Menschen für unzurechnungsfähig erklären. Viele Straftäter bauen darauf dass die zum Tatzeitpunkt unzurechnungsfähig waren.
> Wie sonst erklärst du dass Menschen in Psychiatrien eingewiesen werden -- auch gegen ihren Willen?


 Entweder es ist jemand unzurechnungsfähig / nicht geschäftsfähig und dann war es auch schon, bevor die offizielle Erklärung stattgefunden hat, oder er ist es nicht. Dann wäre eine solche Erklärung ein massiver Rechtsbruch. So oder so kannst Du den Menschen nicht einfach mit dieser Methode vergewaltigen.



AchtBit schrieb:


> Bsp.: Zeuge Jehova
> 
> Der Zeitfaktor bestimmt die Entscheidung. Hat der Arzt Zeit die Behörden zu informieren? Wenn ja,
> werden  diese dem Arzt dringend raten zum Wohle des Kindes zu handeln,   anderenfalls macht ers sich des Eidbruchs,



Was für ein Eid denn bitte? Und seit wann wäre der Bruch eines beliebigen Eides strafbar?



> sowie der unterlassenen   Hilfeleistung strafbar.



Genau dann würde er sich der Unterlassung ja eben NICHT strafbar machen. Wohlgemerkt muß er natürlich alle andere Maßnahmen abgesehen von Bluttransfusionen durchführen. Plasma darf übrigens zugeführt werden.



> Zudem werden sie ihn über die vorliegende   Notwehrsituation informieren und ihn im Handlungszeitraum unter   Polizeischutz stellen.



Was für Notwehr denn?!? Was hast Du da nur für ein seltsames Szenario im Kopf? Glaubst Du, ein Patient springt dem Arzt noch zehn Minuten vor dem unausweischlichen Tod an die Kehle, oder was?



> Nach Abschluss der Handlung kann rechtlich der   Arzt, wegen 'Körberverletzung', von den Eltern belangt werden



Nicht, wenn wer nicht wußte, daß ein Kind überhaupt Zeuge Jehovas ist. Erst mit dem Wissen um diese Besonderheit muß er auch dementsprechend handeln.



> wenn nein,
> bei  sofortigem Handeln ist der Arzt ist die Rechtslage anders. Wenn er  dem  Wunsch der Eltern nachkommt macht er sich nicht wegen Eidbruch und   unterlassenen Hilfeleistung strafbar. Man kann ihm nicht vorwerfen, dass   er sein eigenes Leben, dem eines fremden vorzieht.



Verstehe ich nicht. Wieso ist denn das Leben des Arztes plötzlich in Gefahr? Abgesehen davon ist niemand gezwungen, eine irgendwie geartete Rettungsmaßnahme durchzuführen, bei der er sich selbst gefährden würde.


----------



## Research (30. Juli 2012)

*AW: Religionsfreiheit Minderjähriger?*



Icejester schrieb:


> Oh Mann. Und das wird wegen der damit verbundenen Haftungsrisiken kein Verwaltungsleiter der Welt am Ende genehmigen.  So schwer ist das doch nicht zu verstehen, oder? Mit einem Gerichtsbeschluß könnte die Haftungsfrage anders aussehen. Aber wenn da was schiefgeht, gibt es immer noch ein gigantisches Gezerre. Das will keiner und kann sich vor allem niemand leisten.



Stimmt. Wenn das Kind stirbt war es der Wille der Eltern Gottes das dass Kind stirbt.



> Entweder es ist jemand unzurechnungsfähig / nicht geschäftsfähig und dann war es auch schon, bevor die offizielle Erklärung stattgefunden hat, oder er ist es nicht. Dann wäre eine solche Erklärung ein massiver Rechtsbruch. So oder so kannst Du den Menschen nicht einfach mit dieser Methode vergewaltigen.


Schön das hier jemand einsieht das dass Retten von Leben das nicht voll Erwachsen und seinen vollen Geistigen Horizont erreicht hat, von den Eltern Gott zu tode verurteilt werden darf. BTW: Dafür reich ein zweiter Arzt und ein Notfall. Und die Mediziner picken sich nicht gegenseitig die Augen aus. Hierbei haben sie mehr Güte, Gnade, Liebe und Menschlichkeit als mancher Gottesanhänger





> Was für ein Eid denn bitte? Und seit wann wäre der Bruch eines beliebigen Eides strafbar?


Hippokratischer Eid - ArztWiki
Eid des Hippokrates

Aber du hast Recht. Da Gott die Eltern in diesem Fall ihr Kind  Aufgrund von Gruppenzwang Kind sterben lassen.





> Genau dann würde er sich der Unterlassung ja eben NICHT strafbar machen. Wohlgemerkt muß er natürlich alle andere Maßnahmen abgesehen von Bluttransfusionen durchführen. Plasma darf übrigens zugeführt werden.


 Es gibt bereits Urteile die die Zeugen Jehovas defakto unmündig erklären sobald sie das Krankenhaus betreten. Eben wegen solcher Geschichten.





> Was für Notwehr denn?!? Was hast Du da nur für ein seltsames Szenario im Kopf? Glaubst Du, ein Patient springt dem Arzt noch zehn Minuten vor dem unausweischlichen Tod an die Kehle, oder was?


 Eher die Glaubensbewegung/Eltern. Der Patient der fast gestorben wäre ist noch viel zu beschäftigt am Leben zu bleiben.





> Nicht, wenn wer nicht wußte, daß ein Kind überhaupt Zeuge Jehovas ist. Erst mit dem Wissen um diese Besonderheit muß er auch dementsprechend handeln.


 Ähm, wenn es nach deren Regeln Leben und Handeln muss, ist dies irrelevant.





> Verstehe ich nicht. Wieso ist denn das Leben des Arztes plötzlich in Gefahr? Abgesehen davon ist niemand gezwungen, eine irgendwie geartete Rettungsmaßnahme durchzuführen, bei der er sich selbst gefährden würde.


 Nun, Jehova sind für ihre Friedlichkeit bekannt. Nur können sie wie jede Sekte wunderbar Druck erzeugen. Gerade bei Ärzten ein fataler Schritt.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (30. Juli 2012)

*AW: Religionsfreiheit Minderjähriger?*

Ich erneuere letztmalig meine Aufforderung, zum Thema zurückzukehren. Die allgemeine rechtliche Situation von Ärzten ist zwar z.T. noch themenverwandt, aber alles, was sich spezifisch auf die Zeugen Jehovas (oder andere Sekten) bezieht, hat hier eindeutig nichts zu suchen.


----------



## Research (30. Juli 2012)

*AW: Religionsfreiheit Minderjähriger?*

Naja, bei diesen Individuen ist die Wahl der Religion für das Kind unmöglich.


----------



## Ifosil (30. Juli 2012)

*AW: Religionsfreiheit Minderjähriger?*

Grundrecht und Recht auf unversehrtheit sind wichtiger. Religionen sollten immer eine untergeordnete Rolle spielen. Eine aufgeklärte und fortschrittliche Gesellschaft sollte sowas erst garnicht diskutieren müssen.


----------



## Icejester (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: Religionsfreiheit Minderjähriger?*



Research schrieb:


> Hippokratischer Eid - ArztWiki
> Eid des Hippokrates



Ja. Ganz geil. Habe ich mir schon fast gedacht, daß Du darauf anspielst. Aber wir reden ja von Deutschland. Und hier findest Du kaum einen Arzt, der diesen Eid abgelegt hätte. Meine Mutter hat es jedenfalls nicht getan und kennt auch keinen Kollegen, der das getan hätte. Eine Ex-Freundin von mir, die natürlich beträchtlich jünger ist, hat das übrigens auch nicht getan. Insofern kannst Du auch keinen Eidbruch - der ohnehin rechtlich folgenlos wäre - ins Feld führen.



> Es gibt bereits Urteile die die Zeugen Jehovas defakto unmündig erklären sobald sie das Krankenhaus betreten. Eben wegen solcher Geschichten.



Das will ich erstmal sehen.



> Ähm, wenn es nach deren Regeln Leben und Handeln muss, ist dies irrelevant.



Diese Antwort auf meine Aussage ergibt keinen Sinn.


----------



## Research (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: Religionsfreiheit Minderjähriger?*



Icejester schrieb:


> [Diese Wortwahl...] 1. Aber wir reden ja von Deutschland. Und hier findest Du kaum einen Arzt, der diesen Eid abgelegt hätte. Meine Mutter hat es jedenfalls nicht getan und kennt auch keinen Kollegen, der das getan hätte. Eine Ex-Freundin von mir, die natürlich beträchtlich jünger ist, hat das übrigens auch nicht getan. Insofern kannst Du auch keinen Eidbruch - der ohnehin rechtlich folgenlos wäre - ins Feld führen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



1. Dies diente nur zur Orientierung. Es gibt dafür genug "harte" Gesetze wie z.B. Unterlassene Hilfe. (Totschlag durch Unterlassung.) Sowohl für Arzt als auch die Eltern. (Speziell mit Ärzten habe ich mich nicht beschäftigt. Da bietet das das normale BGB genug Stoff.)

2. http://dip21.bundestag.de/dip21/btd/13/109/1310950.pdf
Zumal sich diese Gruppierung den Gesetzen unterwerfen muss. Nach eigenem Glauben.

3. Wie soll ich das erklären, ein Kind, welches in einer Religionsgemeinschaft/Sekte lebt muss sich anderen Regeln und Weltbild halten. U.A. Bildung (Sexualkunde, Schwimmunterricht, Evolutionstheorie), Ernährung, Soziale Kontakte (Heirat/Kontakt mit "Anderen"), Verhaltensnormen, Medizinische Versorgung, Gestaltung der Körpers (Tattoos, Ringe, Schminke, Piercings, Amputation...).


----------



## Abductee (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: Religionsfreiheit Minderjähriger?*

Ist es denn überhautp eine unterlassene Hilfeleistung wenn der Betroffene gar keine Hilfe will?


----------



## Research (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: Religionsfreiheit Minderjähriger?*

Wenn es ein Kind ist und die Eltern es nicht zulassen...
Zumal dann das Kind immer noch unmündig ist.


----------



## MOD6699 (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: Religionsfreiheit Minderjähriger?*

@Abductee: Klar


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: Religionsfreiheit Minderjähriger?*

Ich habe in einem anderen Forum eine gute Diskussion zu diesem Thema geführt, welche sich letztendlich einem Konsens genähert hat.

Im Einzelnen unterschied sich die Auffassung anfangs in mehreren Bereichen:
- rechtliche Würdigung
- medizinische Betrachtung
- ethische Betrachtung
- geschlechter- und altersspezifische Betrachtung
- politische Wirkung

Im Allgemeinen war letztendlich lediglich die rechtliche Würdigung Hindernis zu einem Gesamtkonsens zu gelangen, da in diesem Fall die Abwägung mehrerer Grundrechte geboten ist, wobei sich speziell dabei zeigte, dass rationale und ethische Überlegungen und Argumente für religiöse Fundamentalisten aber auch Juristen nicht zwangweise Grundlage zur Entscheidungsfindung bilden.

Nun möchte ich ja nicht die dort bereits abgeschlossene Diskussion hier noch einmal führen, sondern lieber einige Anmerkungen machen, die neue Denkanstöße für die hiesigen User bieten.

1.) Warum ist die weibliche Beschneidung mit der männlichen Beschneidung 
a) angeblich nicht zu vergleichen und wird 
b) deshalb sowohl in gesellschaftlicher Akzeptanz, als auch Recht unterschiedlich beurteilt?

2.) Warum wird nicht, wie sonst generell in Glaubensfragen abgedeckt und praktiziert, mit dem Eingriff gewartet, bis das Kind selbst entscheiden kann, sondern seine Orientierung anhand körperlich nicht wiederherstellbarer Merkmale von Geburt an festgelegt?

3.) Wie erklärt ihr euch die gesellschaftliche Akzeptanz (auch bei den diese Praxis nicht vollziehenden Religionen) der Zirkumzision von Babys und Kleinkindern? Unkenntnis? Desinteresse? Verschweigen?

4.) Wieso wurde, ohne der gesellschaftlichen Debatte zu folgen, Expertenanhörungen und Spezialistenmeinungen abzuwarten oder eine rechtliche Würdigung vorzunehmen, eine Gesetzesvorlage durchgepeitscht und zur Abstimmung gestellt in der fast das gesamte Parlament den Kniefall vor der Religion übt?

5.) Wie ordnet ihr die Handlung als solche unter Beachtung des religiösen Hintergrundes in unserem gesellschaftlichen Zusammenleben ein?
Schlagworte:
- unumstößlicher Glaubensinhalt?
- religiöser Anachronismus?

6.) Wie kann man die Handlung als solche am ehesten in den rechtlichen Kontext einordnen? Eigene Grundrechteabwägung:
- Recht auf körperliche Unversehrtheit?
- Körperverletzung?
- Elternrecht?
- Religionsfreiheit? (wenn ja Vorrang: Eltern vs. Kind)


Um noch meine persönliche Meinung wiederzugeben:
Ich halten die Beschneidung von Kindern und Babys für einen anachronistischen barbarischen Akt der Gewalt gegenüber wehrlosen Schutzbefohlenen und kann das letzte Urteil (es gab im Übrigen bereits vorher gleichlautende Urteile in diesem Bezug) sowohl juristisch, als auch ethisch und weltanschaulich für absolut nachvollziehbar und gerechtfertigt.


----------



## MOD6699 (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: Religionsfreiheit Minderjähriger?*

@Fanator: Ich kann da natürlich nur aus meiner Sicht antworten wobei ich auch anmerken möchte dass dieses Thema mich nicht wirklich betrifft.

1.) a) Hm denke das liegt an der Sichtweise. Gerade die "weibliche Beschneidung" hat ihren schlechten Ruf weg wenn man sieht wie das in Afrika gehandhabt wird. Die zerstückeln die ja eher als das die was "wegschneiden".

b) Bei der männliche Beschneidung oblag ja auch immer ein hygenischer aspekt, sowas wird man glaub ich kaum bei Mädchen als argument anbringen können.

2.) Glaubenstechnisch kann ich das nicht beantworten allerdings ist die Beschneidung im Kindesjahren immer einfacher als schon ausgewachsener.

3.) Meinerseits ganz klar Desinteresse

4.) einzig und allein aus dem Grund warum überhaupt politische Entscheidungen heute noch gefällt werden (Angst vor Regressansprüchen )

5.) Wieder kurzum "Viel Wind um nichts"

6.) tjaaaa^^

grüße


----------



## Research (1. August 2012)

*AW: Religionsfreiheit Minderjähriger?*



Fanator-II-701 schrieb:


> []


 
Alleine die Fragen schlagen jegliche Diskussion, über die Möglichkeit das diese Praktik moralisch, menschlich und rechtlich ok ist, tot.


----------



## KratzeKatze (1. August 2012)

*AW: Religionsfreiheit Minderjähriger?*



Abductee schrieb:


> Ist es denn überhautp eine unterlassene Hilfeleistung wenn der Betroffene gar keine Hilfe will?



Bin zwar keine Juristin, aber ich denke schon, dass es unterlassene Hilfeleistung ist: im Gesetz heißt es nur
_
Wer bei Unglücksfällen oder gemeiner Gefahr oder Not nicht Hilfe  leistet, obwohl dies erforderlich und ihm den Umständen nach zuzumuten,  insbesondere ohne erhebliche eigene Gefahr und ohne Verletzung anderer  wichtiger Pflichten möglich ist, wird mit Freiheitsstrafe bis zu einem  Jahr oder mit Geldstrafe bestraft._

§ 323c StGB Unterlassene Hilfeleistung - dejure.org

In den meisten Situationen, in denen man helfen muss, sind diejenigen, die Hilfe benötigen, meistens eh entweder ohnmächtig oder nicht Herr ihrer Sinne, sodass ich da nichts darauf geben würde, wenn sie sagen würden "Ich brauche/möchte keine Hilfe" - mal ganz davon abgesehen, dass man dich, wenn die Person dann stirbt, wahrscheinlich trotzdem rannehmen würde, weil du ja nicht beweisen kannst, dass man so etwas zu dir gesagt hat.


----------



## AchtBit (2. August 2012)

Icejester schrieb:


> Was für ein Eid denn bitte? Und seit wann wäre der Bruch eines beliebigen Eides strafbar?



Sorry, da meinte ich, dass er sich des Eidbruches schuldig macht. (hyppokratischer Eid von medizienern)



Icejester schrieb:


> Genau dann würde er sich der Unterlassung ja eben NICHT strafbar machen. Wohlgemerkt muß er natürlich alle andere Maßnahmen abgesehen von Bluttransfusionen durchführen. Plasma darf übrigens zugeführt werden.



Doch, das ist ein Dilemma. Das Strafrecht steht hier in einem Spannungsverhältnis zum Grundgesetz. Allgemein existiert ein Spannungsverhältnis zw. freien Sozialstaat und freien Rechtsstaat.  Egal wie der Arzt entscheidet, Beides hat negative Folgen für ihn. Deshalb ist es eben wichtig, dass er die Behörden rechtzeitig informieren kann, dann übernehmen die nämlich die Verantwortung für ihre Entscheidung.



Icejester schrieb:


> Was für Notwehr denn?!? Was hast Du da nur für ein seltsames Szenario im Kopf? Glaubst Du, ein Patient springt dem Arzt noch zehn Minuten vor dem unausweischlichen Tod an die Kehle, oder was?



Das ist ja auch nur hypothetisch gemeint, wenn eins dieser Menschenrechte angestastet werden sollte. Und dann nur wenn man sich aktiv wehren kann. Das trifft im Falle eines Vormundes z.B. zu.



Icejester schrieb:


> Nicht, wenn wer nicht wußte, daß ein Kind überhaupt Zeuge Jehovas ist. Erst mit dem Wissen um diese Besonderheit muß er auch dementsprechend handeln.



Ich habs doch schon gepostet. Ich meine den konkreten Fall nicht den Individuellen



Icejester schrieb:


> Verstehe ich nicht. Wieso ist denn das Leben des Arztes plötzlich in Gefahr? Abgesehen davon ist niemand gezwungen, eine irgendwie geartete Rettungsmaßnahme durchzuführen, bei der er sich selbst gefährden würde.





Er gefärdet sich weil sein Tun notwehrfähig ist. Der Vater ist gegenwärtig berechtig jegliche Methoden zu nutzen, die den Arzt erfolgreich daran hindert, ein notwehrfähige Handlung durchzuführen und zu beenden. Im Falle einer Menschenrechtsverletzung ist selbst das äusserste Mittel, Töten, zulässig. Bei Freiheitsrechten dagegen, muss die Notwehr verhältnismäßig sein. Wenn dich z.B. jemand ohne Waffe nur mit physischer Gewalt festhält darfst du nur die geringsten Mittel einsetzten, die dir für ein erfogreiches Befreien aus der Situation, zur Verfügung stehen. Wenn du also nix anderes Schusswaffe hast, dann darfst du in Arme oder Beine des Angreifers schiessen. Solltest du den Angreifer töten, würde gegen dich, wegen fahrlässiger Tötung, ermittelt werden.



Fanator-II-701 schrieb:


> 4.) Wieso wurde, ohne der gesellschaftlichen Debatte zu folgen, Expertenanhörungen und Spezialistenmeinungen abzuwarten oder eine rechtliche Würdigung vorzunehmen, eine Gesetzesvorlage durchgepeitscht und zur Abstimmung gestellt in der fast das gesamte Parlament den Kniefall vor der Religion übt?
> 
> 
> 6.) Wie kann man die Handlung als solche am ehesten in den rechtlichen Kontext einordnen? Eigene Grundrechteabwägung:
> ...




zu 4. Glaubens und Gewissensfreiheit war einer der, von den alliierten Westmächte, bedingungslos festgelegten Rechtsgrundsätz,  auf dem die Verfassung der BRD aufbauen musste.  

zu 6. körperliche Unversehrtheit ist Teil des 2. Artikels 'Freiheit der Person' und steht somit über dem Recht 4. Artikel 'Glaubensfreiheit'.
Körperverletzung ist Teil der Gesetzbarkeit des Rechtsstaates und steht im Verhältnis zur Gerechtigkeit und ist Teil des Sozialsstaates.  Man muss immer die Vereinbarkeit mit der sozialen Gerechtigkeit beachten, wenn ein Gesetz erlassen oder für die Rechtssprechung verwendet, wird.  Prinzip des sozialen Rechtsstaates.

Deshalb ist es schwierig die Stichwörter von dir im rechtlichen Kontext zu nennen, der so nie im konkreten Zusammenhang existiert sondern immer individuell neu gebildet wird.


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (3. August 2012)

*AW: Religionsfreiheit Minderjähriger?*



AchtBit schrieb:


> zu 4. Glaubens und Gewissensfreiheit war einer der, von den alliierten Westmächte, bedingungslos festgelegten Rechtsgrundsätz, auf dem die Verfassung der BRD aufbauen musste.


Was ansich ja nichts Schlechtes ist. Was uns wieder zur Grundrechteabwägung bringt. Und genau dabei findet momentan eine sehr stark sowohl emotional, als auch lautstark geführte Debatte statt, in der sachliche Punkte untergehen. Schade eigentlich.



AchtBit schrieb:


> zu 6. körperliche Unversehrtheit ist Teil des 2. Artikels 'Freiheit der Person' und steht somit über dem Recht 4. Artikel 'Glaubensfreiheit'.
> Körperverletzung ist Teil der Gesetzbarkeit des Rechtsstaates und steht im Verhältnis zur Gerechtigkeit und ist Teil des Sozialsstaates. Man muss immer die Vereinbarkeit mit der sozialen Gerechtigkeit beachten, wenn ein Gesetz erlassen oder für die Rechtssprechung verwendet, wird. Prinzip des sozialen Rechtsstaates.
> 
> Deshalb ist es schwierig die Stichwörter von dir im rechtlichen Kontext zu nennen, der so nie im konkreten Zusammenhang existiert sondern immer individuell neu gebildet wird.


Das ist korrekt. Die Körperverletzung war ein Anderkriterium in dieser Aufzählung. Die Einordnung in den Kontext erfolgt erst durch die nachrangige Betrachtung.



Research schrieb:


> Alleine die Fragen schlagen jegliche Diskussion, über die Möglichkeit das diese Praktik moralisch, menschlich und rechtlich ok ist, tot.


Dabei geht es mir nicht darum, die Diskussion totzuschlagen, sondern sie zu versachlichen.

Das Problem der Beschneidungsbefürworter ist aber gerade, dass es, außer einem archaischen Blutopferritual, welches auf dem eingebildeten Willen eines transzendenten Wesens basiert, keinen Grund für die geduldete Körperverletzung von Kleinkindern und Säuglingen gibt. Dieser Grund ist aber genauso wenig sachlich, wie die auf diesem Grund fußenden "Argumentationen", der Beschneidungsbefürworter. Das gilt sowohl für die wenig hilfreichen Einlassungen zur Religionsfreiheit oder der befürchteten Vertreibung jüdischen und islamischen Lebens aus unserem Land oder der verallgemeinernden und sachlich falschen Behauptung, dass Säuglinge und Kleinkinder aus Gründen eines unterschiedlichen Empfindens den Eingriff noch nicht bewusst erleben würden und deshalb keine Traumata daraus entstehen könnten oder gar der Meinung (oder dem Verständnis daraus), dass Säuglinge und Kleinkinder keine Grundrechteträger wären.

Man kann die Scheinheiligkeit in der Argumentation an einem ganz einfachen Beispiel aufzeigen und ad absurdum führen:
Körperverletzung (egal aus welchem Grund) ist gesellschaftlich geächtet, gesetzlich verboten und ethisch disqualifiziert.
Nur über den (mehr als fragwürdigen) Umweg des rituellen Glaubensbekenntnisses der Eltern an ihrem unmündigen, schutzbefohlenen Kind soll diese medizinisch nicht indizierte Praxis erlaubt sein.
Gegenprobe:
Mord (egal aus welchem Grund) ist gesellschaftlich geächtet, gesetzlich verboten und ethisch disqualifiziert.
....

Dann existieren da noch verschiedenste, der verlangten Gesetzesinitiative zugegenlaufende Menschen- und Grundrechtskonventionen (europäisch und international), denen Deutschland durch Ratifizierung verpflichtet ist. Das wird, mit Hinweis auf die Vorangingkeit unseres Grundgesetzes, komplett übergangen. 

Ein weiteres Argument der Befürworter stellt der (angebliche) Alleingang oder Vorreiterrolle der deutschen Rechtssprechung dar, was eine glatte Lüge ist. Als Gegenbeispiele seien hier Frankreich, Belgien, Holland, Dänemark und Österreich genannt, in denen es sowohl ähnliche Rechtssprechung und, wie im Falle Frankreichs, sogar eine deutlichere Gesetzeslage verbietet, aus religiösen Gründen an Menschen herumzuschnippeln.

@ MOD6699:
Hab mal meinen Senf in orange dazugegeben.



MOD6699 schrieb:


> @Fanator: Ich kann da natürlich nur aus meiner Sicht antworten wobei ich auch anmerken möchte dass dieses Thema mich nicht wirklich betrifft.
> 
> 1.) a) Hm denke das liegt an der Sichtweise. Gerade die "weibliche Beschneidung" hat ihren schlechten Ruf weg wenn man sieht wie das in Afrika gehandhabt wird. Die zerstückeln die ja eher als das die was "wegschneiden".
> Es gibt verschiedene Arten der Beschneidung (sowohl bei Männlein, als auch Weiblein) und die vorgeblich unterschiedliche Schmerzhaftigkeit oder Schmerzempfindlichkeit in diesem Bereich ist inzwischen widerlegt.
> ...


----------



## Perry (3. August 2012)

*AW: Religionsfreiheit Minderjähriger?*

Ich werde mir diesen Threat bei Gelegenheit mal durchlesen.
Viele Gläubige versuchen ja die Existenz und die Wahrhaftigkeit ihrer jeweiligen göttlichen Entität durch irgendeine Form von Logik zu erklären und zu beweisen. Etwas logisches muss nicht zwangsläufig richtig sein.
Aber worin liegt die Logik das ein allmächtiger, perfekter alles wissender Gott den Mensch nach seinem Abbild erschaft, dabei einen Knubbel (Klitoris) bei den Frauen und einen kleinen Hautfetzen (Vorhaut) bei den Männern zu viel angebracht hat? 
Sind Männer die von naturaus beinahe keine Vorhaut haben bessere Menschen? Nun kann also logisch argumentieren, indem wir diese Knubbel und Hautfetzen entfernen machen wir uns Gott ungleich, wieso?

Hat Gott einen Fehler gemacht den wir nun beheben müssen, dann wäre er doch aber nicht perfekt?

Sollen wir dieses "Opfer" als Zeichen unserer Liebe Hingabe zu Gott erbringen, wenn ja warum läßt man dieses dann bereits an Kindern durchführen auf Geheiß der Eltern, man verwehrt den Kindern dann dadurch ja die Möglichkeit sich selber in Form eines bewußten Akts zu Ihrem Gott zu bekennen, folglich ist dieses "Opfer" kein Opfer des opfernden sondern eines der Eltern zu Lasten des Kindes. 

Warum wir bei Jungen ein eher unnützes Stück Haut entfernt und bei Frauen ein Teil das wesentlich zu ihrer Sexualität beiträgt, soll der Frau der "Spaß" an der Fortpflanzung genommen werden, soll Sie auf diesem Weg stärker in die Abhängigkeit ihres Mannes getrieben werden, da sie ohne die Möglichkeit des sexuellen Lustempfinden weniger Anreiz hat dieses bei einem anderen Mann als dem ihrigen zu suchen?

Also ist keinerlei Logik oder Sinn dahinter, dann bleiben nur noch zwei mögliche Antworten.
1.) Gott hat dieses schlicht und einfach befohlen und wir Menschen müssen uns dem beugen.
     Was in anbetracht dessen was es mit sich bringt, ihn entweder zu einem Idioten oder zu einem Sadisten macht und damit der wichtigsten Prämisse über Gott widerspricht, das er (Gott) liebend, gerecht, allwissend und perfekt ist.

2.) Kein Gott hat damit irgendetwas zu tun und es haben sich einfach nur ein paar Idioten überlegt, es wär vielleicht ne gute Idee wenn an uns und unseren Kinder ein wenig rumschnippeln.

Also komme ich zu dem Punkt das es absolut keinen Grund gibt warum man das zulassen sollte und das wir als Gesellschaft, Volk und Nation diesen Akt von Körperverletzung verurteilen, bekämpfen und verbieten sollten, wenn dies dazu führt das sich ein paar Menschen in Ihrer Religiösen Freiheit und in Ihrem Glauben behindert sehen, dann ist mir das egal. Wir als Menschheit haben tausende von Jahren dabei zugesehen wie auf der gesamten Welt im Namen eines Gottes Gewalttaten verübt worden, Menschen gefoltert, verstümmelt und getötet worden. Wenn mir ein Priester, Iman, Rabbi oder was auch immer ankommt ich habe keine Moral weil ich Atheist bin, dann kann er mich mal.
Unser Verständniss von Menschenwürde, Freiheit und Gleichbereichtigung basiert auf keiner Religiösen Überzeugung, sondern auf der Aufklärung, durch Menschen wie Giordano Bruno, Fridrich Nitsche, Thomas Jefferson und vielen vielen anderen. Religion darf nicht mehr als Begündung dafür dienen das wir einer kleinen Gruppe in unserem Land, das Recht körperliche und geistige Unversehrtheit verwehren, unabhängig davon wie groß oder klein diese Gruppe auch ist


----------



## KratzeKatze (3. August 2012)

*AW: Religionsfreiheit Minderjähriger?*



Fanator-II-701 schrieb:


> Dann existieren da noch verschiedenste, der verlangten  Gesetzesinitiative zugegenlaufende Menschen- und Grundrechtskonventionen  (europäisch und international), denen Deutschland durch Ratifizierung  verpflichtet ist. Das wird, mit Hinweis auf die Vorangingkeit unseres  Grundgesetzes, komplett übergangen.



Naja, ich denk die Karte mit den Menschenrechtskonventionen kann man hier nicht ziehen, denn da wird ja auch u.a. die Religionsfreiheit angesprochen und in diesem ganzen Streit geht es ja im Grunde genommen darum, ob es zur Religionsfreiheit gehört, dass man seine Kinder beschnippeln lässt.


----------



## Seeefe (3. August 2012)

*AW: Religionsfreiheit Minderjähriger?*



KratzeKatze schrieb:


> Naja, ich denk die Karte mit den Menschenrechtskonventionen kann man hier nicht ziehen, denn da wird ja auch u.a. die Religionsfreiheit angesprochen und in diesem ganzen Streit geht es ja im Grunde genommen darum, ob es zur Religionsfreiheit gehört, dass man seine Kinder beschnippeln lässt.


 
Laut den Juden ja, da sie sonst laut deren Aussage nicht zum Judentum dazugehoert.


----------



## KratzeKatze (4. August 2012)

Seeefe schrieb:
			
		

> Laut den Juden ja, da sie sonst laut deren Aussage nicht zum Judentum dazugehoert.



Ja eben, und laut fast allen Nicht-Juden bzw. Nicht-Gläubigen nicht. Darum gehts doch im Grunde bei dem ganzen Konflikt: jeder scheint die andere Seite nicht nachvollziehen zu können.


----------



## nay (4. August 2012)

*AW: Religionsfreiheit Minderjähriger?*



Seeefe schrieb:


> Laut den Juden ja, da sie sonst laut deren Aussage nicht zum Judentum dazugehoert.


 
Religionsfreiheit ist mit der größte Mist, der es ins Grundgesetz geschafft hat. Dank diesem Artikel müssen wir Tierquälerei (Schächten) und Körperverletzung (Beschneidung) dulden und noch andere Extrawürschte der "Gläubigen". Jeder hat formal die Freiheit zur freien Selbstentfaltung und da gehört Religion dazu, aber dann bitte im Rahmen der bestehenden Gesetze.

Im Mittelmeer haben Nigerianer Menschen über Bord geworfen, um die Geister zu besänftigen, eine durchaus religiöse Handlung. Muss sowas auch geduldet werden? Brauchen wir da auch Rechtssicherheit?


----------



## Seeefe (4. August 2012)

*AW: Religionsfreiheit Minderjähriger?*



nay schrieb:


> Religionsfreiheit ist mit der größte Mist, der es ins Grundgesetz geschafft hat. Dank diesem Artikel müssen wir Tierquälerei (Schächten) und Körperverletzung (Beschneidung) dulden und noch andere Extrawürschte der "Gläubigen". Jeder hat formal die Freiheit zur freien Selbstentfaltung und da gehört Religion dazu, aber dann bitte im Rahmen der bestehenden Gesetze.
> 
> Im Mittelmeer haben Nigerianer Menschen über Bord geworfen, um die Geister zu besänftigen, eine durchaus religiöse Handlung. Muss sowas auch geduldet werden? Brauchen wir da auch Rechtssicherheit?


 
Steht doch das wegen Mordes ermittelt wird


----------



## nay (4. August 2012)

*AW: Religionsfreiheit Minderjähriger?*

Also wird bei Beschneidung bald auch wegen Körperverletzung ermittelt  Dann passt ja alles.


----------



## KratzeKatze (4. August 2012)

*AW: Religionsfreiheit Minderjähriger?*



nay schrieb:


> Also wird bei Beschneidung bald auch wegen Körperverletzung ermittelt  Dann passt ja alles.


 
Ich glaub, du hast verpasst, dass die Diskussion sich ja gerade darum dreht, ob es wirklich so kommen sollte oder ob jetzt nicht auf die Schnelle ein Gesetz aus dem Boden gestampft werden soll, dass die religiöse Beschneidung als Ausnahme erlaubt. Siehe z.B. hier:

Religiöse Beschneidung: Gesucht: Ein Gesetz, das es allen recht macht - Politik - Tagesspiegel


----------



## AchtBit (4. August 2012)

*AW: Religionsfreiheit Minderjähriger?*

Dafür braucht es kein extra Gesetz. Ein extra Gesetz ist nur dann notwendig wenn es eine eindeutig rechtswidrige Handlung darstellen soll. Da wirds aber schwierig die Vorlage, ohne Verlust im Kontexts zur Glaubensfreiheit, einzubringen.


----------



## Seeefe (4. August 2012)

*AW: Religionsfreiheit Minderjähriger?*

Ein Gesetz das es allen Recht macht geht nicht, glaube ich jedenfalls.

Denn alles waere ja ok wenn man mit der Beschneidung bis zum 14.Lebensjahr wartet wenn das Kind selbst entscheiden kann welcher Religion es folgen moechte. 
Beim Islam waere das soweit ich weiss noch moeglich, bei den Juden laut Aussagen von Rabbinern nicht.


----------



## nay (4. August 2012)

*AW: Religionsfreiheit Minderjähriger?*



KratzeKatze schrieb:


> Ich glaub, du hast verpasst, dass die Diskussion sich ja gerade darum dreht, ob es wirklich so kommen sollte oder ob jetzt nicht auf die Schnelle ein Gesetz aus dem Boden gestampft werden soll, dass die religiöse Beschneidung als Ausnahme erlaubt. Siehe z.B. hier:
> 
> Religiöse Beschneidung: Gesucht: Ein Gesetz, das es allen recht macht - Politik - Tagesspiegel


 
Nein ich habe das nicht verpasst. Genau diese Ausnahmen aufgrund von religiöser Verblendung will ich nicht haben. Wenn sich ein Gott so sehr auf die Zipfel kleiner Kinder konzentriert, dass ein Leben ohne "Not-OP" nicht mehr möglich ist, dann sollte man eigentlich seinen Glauben hinterfragen.

Jeder hat das Recht auf körperliche Unversehrtheit und jeder hat das Recht mit *seinem* Körper zu tun was er will. Naja nicht ganz, aber Selbstverstümmelung ist da auf jeden Fall abgedeckt.
Wenn die Kinder alt genug sind, um selbst entscheiden zu können, dann können sie sich mit Einverständnis der Eltern beschneiden lassen.

Glaubensfreiheit hat ihre Grenzen.


----------



## Icejester (4. August 2012)

*AW: Religionsfreiheit Minderjähriger?*



nay schrieb:


> Religionsfreiheit ist mit der größte Mist, der es ins Grundgesetz geschafft hat. Dank diesem Artikel müssen wir Tierquälerei (Schächten) und Körperverletzung (Beschneidung) dulden und noch andere Extrawürschte der "Gläubigen". Jeder hat formal die Freiheit zur freien Selbstentfaltung und da gehört Religion dazu, aber dann bitte im Rahmen der bestehenden Gesetze.


 Wo ist eigentlich rein qualitativ der Unterschied zwischen dem Glauben an Religion und dem Glauben ans Grundgesetz? Ich kann wenigstens keinen vernünftigen Grund erkennen, warum das eine wirklich wichtiger als das andere sein sollte. Beides ist menschengemacht, beides entspringt unserer Fantasie.


----------



## Perry (4. August 2012)

*AW: Religionsfreiheit Minderjähriger?*

Der Unterschied ist einfach, beide sowohl Religion als auch das Grundgesetz stellen Regeln für das Leben der Menschen auf, die Religion für ihre Anhänger und das Grundgesetz für alle Menschen die auf Deutschem Hoheitsgebiet leben. Bei Verstößen gegen Glaubensregeln muss man sich gegenüber seinem Gott verantworten, oder besser gesagt gegenüber ein paar Typen die von sich denken den Willen ihres Gottes zu kennen und bei einem Verstoß gegen die Regeln des Grundgesetz muss man sich gegenüber dem Deutschen Volk verantworten, da dies in der Form schwer zu realisieren ist, verantwortet man sich stellvertretend gegenüber durch gewählte Volksvertreter ernannte Richter und Hilfskräfte (Staatsanwaltschaft, Polizei u.s.w.)


----------



## Poulton (4. August 2012)

*AW: Religionsfreiheit Minderjähriger?*



Fanator-II-701 schrieb:


> 6.) Wie kann man die Handlung als solche am ehesten in den rechtlichen Kontext einordnen? Eigene Grundrechteabwägung:
> - Recht auf körperliche Unversehrtheit?
> - Körperverletzung?
> - Elternrecht?
> - Religionsfreiheit? (wenn ja Vorrang: Eltern vs. Kind)


Danke für das Stichwort. Interessant wäre in dem Punkt auch die Klärung von folgenden Punkten, notfalls durch das BVG:


Nothilfe: Was hat ein Dritter (rechtlich) zu befürchten, wenn er sich dazu entschliesst, den Säugling vor dem Beschneider und/oder dessen wahnhaft-gestörten Eltern zu retten?
Schmerzensgeld: Kann der Beschnittene diese gegen seine Eltern und den Beschneider geltend machen?
Aberkennung des Sorgerechts
Berufsverbot für Personen, welche im Bereich der Kinder- und Jugendbildung, als Lehrer, etc. arbeiten und soetwas bei ihren Kindern haben durchführen lassen und solche religiös motivierte Körperverletzung für richtig halten.
------
Und da es bei dem Thema passt: Remembering Christopher Hitchens - Hitchslapping Circumcision! - YouTube


----------



## nay (4. August 2012)

*AW: Religionsfreiheit Minderjähriger?*



Icejester schrieb:


> Wo ist eigentlich rein qualitativ der Unterschied zwischen dem Glauben an Religion und dem Glauben ans Grundgesetz? Ich kann wenigstens keinen vernünftigen Grund erkennen, warum das eine wirklich wichtiger als das andere sein sollte. Beides ist menschengemacht, beides entspringt unserer Fantasie.


 
Das GG ist in der Bundesrepublik geltendes Recht und wird auch (mehr oder weniger) durchgesetzt. Das GG sollte eigentlich der Konsens sein auf den sich die Menschen in der BRD einigen und kein Glaube.
Ich kenne niemanden, der an Religion glaubt also kann ich dir den Unterschied nicht sagen.


----------



## Seeefe (4. August 2012)

Icejester schrieb:
			
		

> Wo ist eigentlich rein qualitativ der Unterschied zwischen dem Glauben an Religion und dem Glauben ans Grundgesetz? Ich kann wenigstens keinen vernünftigen Grund erkennen, warum das eine wirklich wichtiger als das andere sein sollte. Beides ist menschengemacht, beides entspringt unserer Fantasie.



ich würd nicht sagen das zum beispiel die würde des menschen unantastbar ist, ein fantasiegebilde ist.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (4. August 2012)

*AW: Religionsfreiheit Minderjähriger?*



AchtBit schrieb:


> Dafür braucht es kein extra Gesetz. Ein extra Gesetz ist nur dann notwendig wenn es eine eindeutig rechtswidrige Handlung darstellen soll. Da wirds aber schwierig die Vorlage, ohne Verlust im Kontexts zur Glaubensfreiheit, einzubringen.


 
Es ist genau umgekehrt. Nach aktueller Rechtslage ist es, so richterlich Festgehalten und bislang hat niemand einen Weg gefunden, dies anzufechten, ein rechtswiedriger und strafbarer Eingriff in die körperliche Unversehrtheit. Geplant ist nun von Politikern, die diese Verstümmelung befürworten, eine gesetztliche Ausnahmeregelung, die den Eingriff strafffrei macht. Er wäre damit sogar weiterhin verboten - aber genauso wie bei z.B. Abtreibungen (innerhalb der gesetztlichen Grenzen) müssten Personen, die diesen Verstoß begehen, keine Strafe mehr fürchten.
(Das ist de facto auch fast die einzige Möglichkeit die man hat, um die Praxis weiterlaufen zu lassen. Denn es um sie tatsächlich zu legalisieren müsste man eben das Recht auf körperliche Unversehrtheit aufheben, was afaik im Rahmen des Grundgesetzes gar nicht möglich ist und somit eine komplett neue Verfassung erfordern würde. In dem man aber die Strafbarkeit, die selbst nicht Teil der Grundrechte ist, ändert, kann man die praktische Wirkung halt auf 0 setzen)




Icejester schrieb:


> Wo ist eigentlich rein qualitativ der Unterschied zwischen dem Glauben an Religion und dem Glauben ans Grundgesetz? Ich kann wenigstens keinen vernünftigen Grund erkennen, warum das eine wirklich wichtiger als das andere sein sollte. Beides ist menschengemacht, beides entspringt unserer Fantasie.


 
Das eine ist ein Verhaltenskodex, der das Verhalten der Menschen so beeinflussen soll, dass sie (je nach Sichtweise) einem höheren Wesen gefällt bzw. von Kirchenoberhäuptern gesteuert werden kann, das andere ist ein Verhaltenskodex, der ein gemeinschaftliches Zusammenleben mit möglichst hoher Lebensqualität (zumindest aber der Grundrechte) für alle ermöglichen soll. "Wichtig" muss -wie immer- jeder für sich selbst entscheiden und in den gesellschaftlichen Konsens einbringen, aber "objektiv nützlich" lässt sich sehr eindeutig beantworten.


----------



## AchtBit (5. August 2012)

*AW: Religionsfreiheit Minderjähriger?*



Seeefe schrieb:


> Ein Gesetz das es allen Recht macht geht nicht, glaube ich jedenfalls.
> 
> Denn  alles waere ja ok wenn man mit der Beschneidung bis zum 14.Lebensjahr  wartet wenn das Kind selbst entscheiden kann welcher Religion es folgen  moechte.
> Beim Islam waere das soweit ich weiss noch moeglich, bei den Juden laut Aussagen von Rabbinern nicht.



Mit 7 Jahren ist man schon bedingt geschäftsfähig, was nicht nur  Mitspracherecht einräumt sondern gegebenenfalls, auch gegen das Wollen  der Eltern, zugunsten des Kindes entschieden wird, falls es sich für  eine, tasächlich für das Kindwohl bessere Situation, entscheidet.

Mit 14 kann man das Dogma 'der kopierte Phallus ist archetypisch der  Religion nach, für das Sinnbild des Mannes''  in seiner Bedeutung nach  der realen Gesetzbarkeit überantworten die dann 'gefährliche  Körperverletzung', verhandelt. Vergehen oder Verbrechen dieser schwere,  beginnen mit der Verjährung erst ab dem Zeitpunkt wenn, nach rechtlicher  Aufassung des Staates ist man mit 14 voll dazu in der Lage, der Mensch  seine Menschenrechte, wie in der Notwehr Verordnung aufgeführt, selbst  wahrnehmen und schützen kann. Ich denke mit 14 kann noch nicht die  benötigte emotionale Reife vorhanden sein um das ganze Ausmaß zu  erfassen, nie und nimmer. Ein 14 jähriger müsste sich dazu mindestens  Folgendes vergegenwärtigt haben: 

Das betrifft die freiheitlich sozialen Rechte in Art 1-4 die anhand mehrerer Merkmale  klare Unterschiede zu denen nach öffentlichem Recht gewährten Freiheiten aufweisen.  
1. Sie stehen immer im Verhältnis zum Daseins ansich. 
2. Diese Rechte basieren weder auf  logischen noch auf verifizierbaren Grundsätzen.
3. Dementsprechtend unterliegen sie keiner Gerichtbarkeit was ihnen den Status 'unantastbar' auch 'unverletzlich' gibt. 
4. Sie sind weder übertragbar noch  veräusserlichbar.
5. Bei Missbrauch dieser Rechte ist jede, erfolg garantierende, Maßnahme  zur Abwehr, auch Tötung, auch unter Vorsatz, eine Rechtfertigungsgrund  für Straffreiheit 'voll Notwehrfähige Rechte'

Die anderen Rechte sind,  einschränkbar bis voll entziehbar, im sachlichen Bezug zur Person,  entstammen einer logischen Gerichtbarkeit, sind übertragbar und  bestimmen meine Rechte innerhalb des Rechtsstaates.
Letztlich sind sie nur bedingt notwehrfähig und können im Äussersten mit  'fahrlässige Tötung' den Tatbestand, einer Straftat erfüllen. Man nennt  die Rechte die zu Verteidigung eingesetzt werden dürfen deshalb  'verhältnismäßige Notwehr Rechte' 


> Es ist genau umgekehrt. Nach aktueller Rechtslage ist es, so richterlich  Festgehalten und bislang hat niemand einen Weg gefunden, dies  anzufechten, ein rechtswiedriger und strafbarer Eingriff in die  körperliche Unversehrtheit. Geplant ist nun von Politikern, die diese  Verstümmelung befürworten, eine gesetztliche Ausnahmeregelung, die den  Eingriff strafffrei macht. Er wäre damit sogar weiterhin verboten - aber  genauso wie bei z.B. Abtreibungen (innerhalb der gesetztlichen Grenzen)  müssten Personen, die diesen Verstoß begehen, keine Strafe mehr  fürchten.


LoL ja in dem Fall hast jetzt du die Rechtslage im konkreten Fall gemeint, wohingegen ich mich diesmal auf die, situationabhänge meistens zutreffende, Rechtsauslegung beziehe. 
Konkret ist es rechtswidriges Handeln nach dem StGB. Ich hab das schon mal weiter vorne geschrieben. Deshalb bedient man sich hier der Verantwortlichkeit vor der Strafbarkeit. Und wer kann unter Umständen den Arzt vor dem Strafrecht schützen? Der Staat selbst übernimmt die Verantwortung. Und zwar bezieht er dem Arzt gegenüber die Position des Garanten. Womit alle Rechtsanträge sich umgehend, verfassungsrechtlichen Grundsätzen widerspechend, als unvereinbar erweisen würden.  Ich denk das ist der gängigste Fall. Ausnahmen wären nur die Fälle, wo ein Arzt, zu Sofortmaßnahmen gezwungen ist. 

@all, kein Mensch glaubt an ein Grundgesetz sondern damit ist der Glauben an die Verfassung allgemein.

Und nie und nimmer wird ein Gesetz zum Recht gemacht. Es ist immer das Recht aus dem ein Gesetz resultieren kann.


----------



## Gilli_Ali_Atör (5. August 2012)

> Religionsfreiheit ist mit der größte Mist, der es ins Grundgesetz geschafft hat. Dank diesem Artikel müssen wir Tierquälerei (Schächten)


Ihnen ist hoffenlicht bewusst, dass das Schächten für Tiere wesentlich angenehmer (Schmerzloser) ist, als andere Schlachtmethoden (z.B. Bolzenschussbetäubung). 


> und Körperverletzung (Beschneidung) dulden


Die Beschneidung als Körperverletzung zu bezeichnen (oder gar als Verstümmelung) zeugt von Unwissenheit. Beschneidungen können durchaus (hygienisch und gesundheitlich) positive Auswirkungen haben. Die Beschneidung ist also eine gesundheitliche und hygienische Präventionsmaßnahme, weswegen sie im Judentum verpflichtend ist. Da die positiven Auswirkungen allerdings nicht eindeutig und auf jeden zutreffend sind wird sie im Islam lediglich empfohlen (das Alter spielt keine Rolle, weswegen ich die Empörung islmaischer Seite nicht ganz nachvollziehen kann).


> Das eine ist ein Verhaltenskodex, der das Verhalten der Menschen so beeinflussen soll, dass sie (je nach Sichtweise) einem höheren Wesen gefällt bzw. von Kirchenoberhäuptern gesteuert werden kann, das andere ist ein Verhaltenskodex, der ein gemeinschaftliches Zusammenleben mit möglichst hoher Lebensqualität (zumindest aber der Grundrechte) für alle ermöglichen soll. "Wichtig" muss -wie immer- jeder für sich selbst entscheiden und in den gesellschaftlichen Konsens einbringen, aber "objektiv nützlich" lässt sich sehr eindeutig beantworten.


Diese Aussage ist viel zu Pauschal. Bsp: In (fast) allen Religionen ist Morden verboten (Kriegsfall/Notwehr stellen Ausnahmen dar), was zu einem gesellschftlich besseren Zusammenleben fürht. Dageen werden in vielen Ländern (z.B. China, Russland, Kuba, etc.) Menschenrechte mit Füßen getreten (Meinungsäußerung, Folter, etc.).
Was allerdings stimmt ist, dass Religionen (insbesondere Christentum damals und Islam heute) von Menschen missbraucht werden, um eingene Interessen durchzudrücken und Macht zu gewinnen.


----------



## Abductee (5. August 2012)

*AW: Religionsfreiheit Minderjähriger?*



Gilli_Ali_Atör schrieb:


> Die Beschneidung ist also eine gesundheitliche und hygienische Präventionsmaßnahme


 
Wenn man halbwegs was auf seine Körperhygiene hält, ist das Blödsinn.
Ich schneide mir auch nicht präventiv eine Glatze um keine Flöhe zu bekommen.

In Ländern wo man sich nur einmal im Monat wäscht, kann das aber durchaus Sinn haben.


----------



## Gilli_Ali_Atör (5. August 2012)

*AW: Religionsfreiheit Minderjähriger?*



Abductee schrieb:


> Wenn man halbwegs was auf seine Körperhygiene hält, ist das Blödsinn.
> Ich schneide mir auch nicht präventiv eine Glatze um keine Flöhe zu bekommen.
> 
> In Ländern wo man sich nur einmal im Monat wäscht, kann das aber durchaus Sinn haben.


 
Ich behaupte ja nicht, dass die Beschneidung die Genitlahygiene ersetzt, sie erweitert und erleichtert die Hygiene nur.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (5. August 2012)

*AW: Religionsfreiheit Minderjähriger?*



Gilli_Ali_Atör schrieb:


> Ihnen ist hoffenlicht bewusst, dass das Schächten für Tiere wesentlich angenehmer (Schmerzloser) ist, als andere Schlachtmethoden (z.B. Bolzenschussbetäubung).



Das ist sehr, sehr umstritten und hängt auch stark von den Fähigkeiten des jeweiligen Schlachters ab, wobei ein sauberer Kehlschnitt auch noch höhere Anforderungen an ihn stellt, als der sachgerechte Einsatz eines Bolzenschussgerätes.
Fakt ist jedenfalls, dass bei einem korrekt eingesetzten Bolzenschussgerät die Zeitspanne zwischen potentieller Schmerzquelle (Traumata der Haut, folgendes Durchschlagen der Schädeldecke) und der erlösenden Betäubungswirkung (Überdruck-/Schockwirkung durch eindringen des Bolzens in den Hirnraum) bedeutend kürzer ist (Zehntelsekunden), als bei Schächten (Schmerzreize ab dem Durchtrennen der vorderen Halspartien -die eben gerade wegen ihrer lebenswichtigen Bedeutung recht empfindlich sind-; Betäubung erst durch fehlende Sauerstoffversorgung des Hirns. Beim Menschen sind es afaik 30 Sekunden zwischen Zusammenbruch der Blutversorgung -z.B. durch Herzversagen- und eintreten der Bewusstlosigkeit. Bei einem Rind mit ungleich günstigerem Verhältnis zwischen Hirnvolumen und Hirnleistung dürfte der gelöste Sauerstoff sogar noch länger reichen und die Qual somit länger andauern). 



> Die Beschneidung als Körperverletzung zu bezeichnen (oder gar als Verstümmelung) zeugt von Unwissenheit. Beschneidungen können durchaus (hygienisch und gesundheitlich) positive Auswirkungen haben.



Positive Auswirkungen haben nichts damit zu tun, ob eine Maßnahme körperverletzend oder verstümmelnd wirkt. Jede Operation stellt eine prinzipiell eine Körperverletzung dar - aber halt eine, die derjenige gerne in Kauf nimmt. Auch gibt es diverese Verstümmelungsrituale weltweit (ich erinnere z.B. an das bei älteren Frauen beliebte wegschneiden von Hautfalten), die durchaus dem Wohlbefinden der betroffenen dienlich sind. Nur: Darüber entscheiden die aus gutem Grunde höchst selbst. Dies ist bei der Beschneidung von Kleinkindern nicht der Fall. Hier wird eine irreversible Entscheidung von den Eltern aufgezwungen und es ist sehr wohl möglich, dass der Betroffene die negativen Folgen später als schwerwiegender gegenüber den positiven einschätzt (letztere sind ohnehin verdammt wenige - und, da die Operation auch in hohem Alter durchgeführt werden kann, jederzeit zugänglich, wenn die Eltern keine Körpermodifikationen vornehmen lassen.)



> Die Beschneidung ist also eine gesundheitliche und hygienische Präventionsmaßnahme,



Sie hat, bei angemessener Körperhygiene, keinerlei Präventionswirkung, aber sie birgt, (wie jede Operation) Gesundheitsrisiken und sie hat ein verändertes Körperempfinden zur Folge, was zu Einschränkungen der psychischen Gesundheit führen kann.




Abductee schrieb:


> Wenn man halbwegs was auf seine Körperhygiene hält, ist das Blödsinn.
> Ich schneide mir auch nicht präventiv eine Glatze um keine Flöhe zu bekommen.
> 
> In Ländern wo man sich nur einmal im Monat wäscht, kann das aber durchaus Sinn haben.


 
Wobei ich mich immer Frage:
Wie kann in Ländern, in denen die Möglichkeiten zur Personalhygiene derart beschränkt sind, eine hygienisch unbedenkliche Operation durchgeführt werden? Auf den ersten Blick scheint das Infektionsrisiko nur konzentriert zu werden, so dass man statt einer Erhöhrung der Infektionsrate unter Erwachsenen eine Erhöhung der Kindersterblichkeit hat.
(Zudem wage ich mal sehr zu bezweifeln, dass es viele Fälle gibt, in denen das Bewußtsein für Hygiene so ausgeprägt ist, dass es zur Operationsentscheidung führen kann, aber die Hygienebedingungen zugleich so schlecht, dass sie erforderlich ist. Da spielen eindeutig andere, irrationale Gründe eine Rolle.)


----------



## Seeefe (5. August 2012)

Gilli_Ali_Atör schrieb:
			
		

> Diese Aussage ist viel zu Pauschal. Bsp: In (fast) allen Religionen ist Morden verboten (Kriegsfall/Notwehr stellen Ausnahmen dar), was zu einem gesellschftlich besseren Zusammenleben fürht. Dageen werden in vielen Ländern (z.B. China, Russland, Kuba, etc.) Menschenrechte mit Füßen getreten (Meinungsäußerung, Folter, etc.).
> Was allerdings stimmt ist, dass Religionen (insbesondere Christentum damals und Islam heute) von Menschen missbraucht werden, um eingene Interessen durchzudrücken und Macht zu gewinnen.



Also ich hab noch nie in einer bibel gelesen das man im kriegsfall morden darf oder hab ich die ausnahmen die unter den geboten standen übersehen? 
religion ist reine interpretationssache.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (5. August 2012)

*AW: Religionsfreiheit Minderjähriger?*

Im Alten Testament sollten sich viele Beispiele zum Thema "Schlage deine Feinde nieder" (und dein Anhänger auch gelegentlich...) finden. Im neuen Testament steht dann zwar was von "andere Wange hinhalten" - aber bekanntermaßen haben (sich als solche bezeichnende) christliche Prediger gerne mal den einen Teil gegen den anderen ausgespielt, wenn es ihren Interessen diente. (ähnlich wie einige Personen im Nahen Osten die Anwesenheit von Coca Cola in Arabien als Angriff aller Einwohner der westlichen Welt auf die heiligen Orte des Islam verstehen, gegen den man sich dann durch z.B. Terroranschläge verteidigen darf/muss...)


Aber im Falle von Beschneidungen ist das ganze wesentlich einfacher.
Das Judentum hat den Vorgang ziemlich klar als dazugehörig festgehalten und selbst wenn es Ausnahmeregelungen geben sollte (afaik gibt es ja diverse Ansätze zum Thema "was macht man, wenn die Idealform des Glaubens nicht ausübbar ist?"), wäre der Zwang zu diesen eine Einschränkung der Glaubensauslebung. Im Islam ist es halt eine Empfehlung, die sich afaik nicht direkt aus dem Koran herleiten lässt - von der viele Muslime aber, wie im Falle diverser anderer arabischer Traditionen, nicht Abstand nehmen wollen.

Die Frage ist jetzt halt: Wie geht man der Glaubenseinschränkung, der Traditionsanhängigkeit und dem Grundrechtsverstoß um? Und wer sollte in dieser Frage über was entscheiden dürfen?


----------



## Gilli_Ali_Atör (5. August 2012)

*AW: Religionsfreiheit Minderjähriger?*



> Fakt ist jedenfalls, dass bei einem korrekt eingesetzten Bolzenschussgerät die Zeitspanne zwischen potentieller Schmerzquelle (Traumata der Haut, folgendes Durchschlagen der Schädeldecke) und der erlösenden Betäubungswirkung (Überdruck-/Schockwirkung durch eindringen des Bolzens in den Hirnraum) bedeutend kürzer ist (Zehntelsekunden)


Das mit den Zehntel sekunden ist Wunschdenken und in der Realität kaum bis gar nicht wiederzufinden. Laut einer Analyse der Uni-München, welche "545 Rinder 
(127 Bullen, 150 Färsen, 268  Kühe) im Zeitraum zwischen Bolzenschuß und 
Absetzen des Karpus, hinsichtlich visuell wahrnehmbarer Erschlaffung und 
Auslösen von Reaktionen auf einen Reiz, analysiert" hat, trat die betäubende Wirkung durchschnittlich erst nach 52 Sekunden auf.
Hier mal ein Auszug aus Wikipedia im Bezug zu der Studie zur "Objektivierung von Schmerz und Bewusstsein":


> Eine 1978 veröffentlichte Studie von Forschern der Tierärztlichen Hochschule Hannover deutet auf die Abwesenheit von Schmerzreizen beim Schächten hin. Ziel der Studie war die „Objektivierung von Schmerz und Bewußtsein“ der Tiere, um objektiv gültige Urteile bezüglich des Tierschutzes zu erlangen, da die diesbezügliche Diskussion bisher weitestgehend mit subjektiven und emotional geprägten Argumenten geführt worden war. Die EEG-Messungen der Untersuchung zeigten vor und nach dem Schächtschnitt unveränderte Hirnströme, wohingegen die Bolzenschussbetäubung im EEG auf deutliche Schmerzen hinwies. Die Wissenschaftler zogen daher folgendes Fazit: „Die hierbei in vergleichender Untersuchung gewonnenen Einblicke in sinnesphysiologische Abläufe beim Schlachten dieser Tiere weichen z.T. erheblich von bisherigen Vorstellungen ab.“


----------



## Icejester (5. August 2012)

*AW: Religionsfreiheit Minderjähriger?*



Gilli_Ali_Atör schrieb:


> Ich behaupte ja nicht, dass die Beschneidung die Genitlahygiene ersetzt, sie erweitert und erleichtert die Hygiene nur.


 
Stimmt. Vorhautzurückziehen ist natürlich so unglaublich schwierig, daß dieser Vorgang dringendst erleichtert werden muß.


----------



## Gilli_Ali_Atör (5. August 2012)

Endlich versteht mich jemand XD
Sind sie beschnitten? Unbeschnitten fällt es schwer das zu vergleichen, wobei es auch sehr subjektiv ist.


----------



## nay (5. August 2012)

*AW: Religionsfreiheit Minderjähriger?*



Gilli_Ali_Atör schrieb:


> Ihnen ist hoffenlicht bewusst, dass das Schächten für Tiere wesentlich angenehmer (Schmerzloser) ist, als andere Schlachtmethoden (z.B. Bolzenschussbetäubung).
> 
> Die Beschneidung als Körperverletzung zu bezeichnen (oder gar als Verstümmelung) zeugt von Unwissenheit. Beschneidungen können durchaus (hygienisch und gesundheitlich) positive Auswirkungen haben. Die Beschneidung ist also eine gesundheitliche und hygienische Präventionsmaßnahme, weswegen sie im Judentum verpflichtend ist. Da die positiven Auswirkungen allerdings nicht eindeutig und auf jeden zutreffend sind wird sie im Islam lediglich empfohlen (das Alter spielt keine Rolle, weswegen ich die Empörung islmaischer Seite nicht ganz nachvollziehen kann).
> 
> ...


 
Schächten ist wenn man einem Tier die Kehle durchschneidet und es bei vollem Bewusstsein ausbluten lässt. Mit einerm Bolzenschussgerät ist es sofort betäubt und spürt nichts mehr. Inwiefern ist es für das Tier "angenehmer" bei vollem Bewusstsein das Blut hochzugurgeln und im verzweifelten Todeskampf zu verrecken 

Wenn man sich wäscht hat man mit Vorhaut absolut keine Probleme. Ärzte sprechen sich klar gegen die religiöse Beschneidung aus: Beschneidungsdebatte: Ärzte und Juristen plädieren gegen die Beschneidung - Inland - FAZ


----------



## Gilli_Ali_Atör (5. August 2012)

nay schrieb:
			
		

> Schächten ist wenn man einem Tier die Kehle durchschneidet und es bei vollem Bewusstsein ausbluten lässt. Mit einerm Bolzenschussgerät ist es sofort betäubt und spürt nichts mehr. Inwiefern ist es für das Tier "angenehmer" bei vollem Bewusstsein das Blut hochzugurgeln und im verzweifelten Todeskampf zu verrecken
> 
> Wenn man sich wäscht hat man mit Vorhaut absolut keine Probleme. Ärzte sprechen sich klar gegen die religiöse Beschneidung aus: Beschneidungsdebatte: Ärzte und Juristen plädieren gegen die Beschneidung - Inland - FAZ



Das mit dem " sofort betäubt und spürt nicht mehr" ist reines wunschdenken (wie oben erwähnt). Laut Studien leiden Tiere die mit Bolzenschüssen betäubt werden ( auch bei korrekter anwendung) deutlich mehr unter Schmerzen, als Tiere, die durhlch das Schächten geschlachtet werden(vorrausgesetz ist das korrekte schlächten.)

Edit: etwas weiter oben hatten wir das schon. Bitte erst dort lesen.


----------



## AMD x6 (5. August 2012)

Erstmal ich bin kein Jurist,aber ich Frage mal,haben wir hier in Deutschland Religionsfreiheit?Ja/Nein.Wenn Ja,wie und warum und mit welchem Recht und Hintergrund kann sich der Staat in Familienintimsphähre sich einmischen.Wenn sie das machen sollte und versucht zu machen ist das Demokratie?Religion ist für Jeden Heilig,viele haben ein Ziel und versuchen das Beste zu Machen.Ich könnte ohne ein Glauben nicht leben,denn mir misslingt zu Glauben das wir wie Tiere ohne Grund hier sind und nur fressen zu Toilette gehen und vermehren und das warst.Ich glaube nicht das wir ohne Grund hier sind und wir keine Tiere sind.Derjenige der an nichts glaubt,bitte jedem das seine,kein Problem,aber niemand hat ein Recht auf Intimsphäre und dazu gehört auch Kultur und Religion einzugreifen.Ich bin Moslem und ich muss mich nach den Koran und die Heiligen Schriften mich richten und wenn die was verboten haben,muss ich mich beugen ob jetzt sinnvoll oder nicht,wenn ich es nicht mache so muss ich ein anderen Glauben mir aneignen.Das ist nunmal der Lebensweg.Ob jetzt ein Atheist oder andere Glaubensrichtung das versteht oder nicht.Und ob nicht andere viele schwerwiegende Probleme geben würde,wie Arbeitsplatz,Ausbildung,Erziehung,Kriege,Welthungernöte,Alkoholprobleme usw.kommen die jetzt mit so einer Sache um die wahren Probleme zu vertuschen wie damals mit Ehrenmorden und ja morgen kommen die vielleicht mit Minirockverordnung und ja gesprochen wird hier und überall nur noch Deutsch wir können doch unseren Kindern nicht zwingen unseren Muttersprache zu lernen,erst ab 14 Jahren,dann haben sie ein freies Recht was sie sprechen sollen nur dann können sie nicht mehr ihren Muttersprache sprechen.Ich finde es wie immer nur noch lustig hier.


----------



## Seeefe (5. August 2012)

Sicher gibt es wichtigere Probleme als um was es in diesem threat geht, aber es ist ja nicht so das man sich in deutschland immer nur um ein problem kümmern kann 
der staat hat sehr wohl ein recht sich einzumischen und die glaubensfreiheit einzuschränken, paar beispiele wurden hier ja auch schon genannt. 
und was willst du jetzt mit überall deutsch sagen? sollen die kinder bis 14 lieber die sprache lernen in der der koran odet die thora verfasst ist?


----------



## Fragazoid (5. August 2012)

*AW: Religionsfreiheit Minderjähriger?*

Absolut meine persönliche Meinung:

Religionen sollten global verboten werden, dann gäb es sicher weniger Leid auf dem Planeten. Sie sind uralte Massenkontrolltinstrumente einiger weniger machtgieriger Menschen, und noch heutzutage verstecken sich lebensverachtene Individuen hinter irgendwelchen imaginären überweltlichen Wesen, um Gräueltaten an einzelnen und gar ganzen Völkern verüben zu können. 
Jedem das seine, aber für mich sind Menschen, die glauben, das hinter ihren Dasein eine grössere überweltliche Macht steckt, und ihr dasein einen Sinn ergeben muss, schlichtweg fehlgeleitet, wenn diese Menschen im Namen ihres Glaubens auch noch anderen leid zufügen, haben sie meine Verachtung verdient, und sollten mit aller Härte bestraft oder therapiert werden.Zur Imtimsphäre eines einzelnen gehört sicher nicht die Religion, sonst könnte ein Verbrechen, egal aus welcher Überzeugung, ja nie bestraft werden, denn egal wie, es wird immer im eigenem Glaubensermessen gehandelt.

@ AMD x6 Ich würd dir nie deinen Glauben verwehren, nein, ich respektiere ihn sogar, aber auch du verwirkst dein Recht auf Intimität, wenn du glaubst, im Schutze dieser, andere zu quälen und deinen Glauben aufzwingen zu können.Einen Rechtstaat kann es nur geben, wenn auch grundlegende Menschenrechte respektiert und befolgt werden, dazu gehört die körperliche und geistige Unversehrtheit des einzelnen zu schützen..... Als Demokratie haben wir das  in unserem Grundgesetz verankert.Es steht Jedem frei, diese Gemeinschaft zu verlassen, ohne verfolgt, gefoltert oder sonst irgendwie bestraft zu werden...Ich befürworte unseren "Multi-Kulti-Staat", trotzdem muss ein gemeinsamer Nenner gefunden werden, und den bildet nunmal unser Grundgesetz.

in diesem sinne


----------



## Gilli_Ali_Atör (5. August 2012)

Fragazoid schrieb:
			
		

> Absolut meine persönliche Meinung:
> 
> Religionen sollten global verboten werden, dann gäb es sicher weniger Leid auf dem Planeten. Sie sind uralte Massenkontrolltinstrumente einiger weniger machtgieriger Menschen, und noch heutzutage verstecken sich lebensverachtene Individuen hinter irgendwelchen imaginären überweltlichen Wesen, um Gräueltaten an einzelnen und gar ganzen Völkern verüben zu können.
> Jedem das seine, aber für mich sind Menschen, die glauben, das hinter ihren Dasein eine grössere überweltliche Macht steckt, und ihr dasein einen Sinn ergeben muss, schlichtweg fehlgeleitet, wenn diese Menschen im Namen ihres Glaubens auch noch anderen leid zufügen, haben sie meine Verachtung verdient, und sollten mit aller Härte bestraft oder therapiert werden.Zur Imtimsphäre eines einzelnen gehört sicher nicht die Religion, sonst könnte ein Verbrechen, egal aus welcher Überzeugung, ja nie bestraft werden, denn egal wie, es wird immer im eigenem Glaubensermessen gehandelt.
> ...



Aus dieser Logik heraus sollten alle formen von Gesetzen global verboten werden. Da Religionen nichts anderes sind als Gesetze, an die die Gläubigen sich halten müssen.


----------



## Seeefe (5. August 2012)

religion verblendet, gesetze nicht.


----------



## Poulton (5. August 2012)

*AW: Religionsfreiheit Minderjähriger?*



Gilli_Ali_Atör schrieb:


> Ihnen ist hoffenlicht bewusst, dass das Schächten für Tiere wesentlich angenehmer (Schmerzloser) ist, als andere Schlachtmethoden (z.B. Bolzenschussbetäubung).


Das bitte in einem seperaten Thema, nicht das ruyven_macaran wieder den harten Besen schwingt. 



Gilli_Ali_Atör schrieb:


> Die Beschneidung als Körperverletzung zu bezeichnen (oder gar als Verstümmelung) zeugt von Unwissenheit.


Nein. Hierzulande gilt jeder operativer Eingriff erstmal als Körperverletzung, welcher nur durch die Aufklärung und Einwilligung des Patienten, dessen Vormund oder bei bewusstlosen Patienten, dessen mutmaßlicher Wille bzw. der rechtfertigende Notstand entfällt. 

Achja: So hört sich das an, wenn Säuglinge beschnitten werden. Das ganze geschieht völlig ohne Betäubung. 



> [...]Die Entfernung der Vorhaut von Säuglingen ist buchstäblich einschneidender als die von Erwachsenen oder älteren Kindern. Da Vorhaut und Eichel bei fast allen Neugeborenen noch fest verwachsen sind, ähnlich wie Fingernägel mit dem Nagelbett, müssen diese beiden Strukturen zunächst einmal auseinandergerissen werden. Danach wird - je nach Methode - die Vorhaut längs abgeklemmt und eingeschnitten, mit einem Beschneidungsinstrument rundum für mehrere Minuten gequetscht und schließlich mit einem Skalpell amputiert.
> 
> Die gesamte Operation dauert bis zu zwanzig Minuten. Obwohl in medizinischen Studien bewiesen wurde, dass die Neugeborenen extreme Schmerzen erleiden, ist eine adäquate Betäubung auch heute noch eher die Ausnahme als die Regel.
> [...]
> Quelle: Nach dem Kölner Urteil - "Beschneidung ist nicht harmlos" - Wissen - sueddeutsche.de


und vom Vorsitzenden der AG Kinderurologie der Deutschen Gesellschaft für Kinderchirurgie:


> [...]Aber das Ganze schadet doch auch nicht, oder ?
> 
> Wir reden hier nicht über einen läppischen Eingriff! Untersuchungen zeigen, dass es bei jedem fünften Säugling nach der Operation Probleme gibt. Sie sind zum Teil so schwerwiegend, dass noch einmal operiert werden muss. Es gibt Nachblutungen, Narben, häufig später eine Verengung der Harnröhrenöffnung, und sogar teilweise Amputationen des Gliedes habe ich gesehen. Abgesehen davon dürfen wir mögliche Auswirkungen auf die Sexualität nicht außer Acht lassen, über die immer wieder von Betroffenen berichtet wird.
> 
> ...


Diese ganzen Beschneidungsbefürworter sollten sich endlich mit den medizinischen Tatsachen auseinandersetzen, sowohl über die Funktion der Vorhaut und deren Aufbau(die meissnerischen Tastkörper sind in ihr in ähnlicher Dichte vorhanden, wie in den Fingerspitzen), als auch die Operation als solche. Es hat schon seinen Grund, warum man bei der Behandlung einer Phimose versucht wird, die Vorhaut am besten vollständig zu erhalten. Diese Stück "Gewebe" ist nicht nutzlos und man soll sich da auch nicht versuchen, hinter so wohlfeilen Behauptungen wie: "Dient der Hygiene" zu verstecken. In Wirklichkeit ist die Beschneidung bei Minderjährigen nichts weiter als eine Form der Kontrolle und Machtausübung. Vorallem über die Sexualiät eines Menschen. Sprich: Kontrolle und Machtausübung im Intimsten!  Das man sich erst jetzt, also im Jahre 2012, mit dieser Misshandlung und Verstümmelung auseinandersetzt und nicht schon bei der Gründung der BRD, zeigt recht deutlich, wieviel Macht und Einfluss Religionen und ähnlichen Eseleien hierzulande eingeräumt wird, obwohl sie diesen gar nicht besitzen dürften.




Gilli_Ali_Atör schrieb:


> China,


 Die hatten mit ihrem Lotusfußfetisch bei Frauen, auch so eine Verstümmelungswahn, welcher mittlerweile zum Glück verboten wurde.


----------



## Fragazoid (5. August 2012)

*AW: Religionsfreiheit Minderjähriger?*

"verboten" ist vielleicht zu hart, ich kann es auch so ausdrücken "es wäre besser für alle, wenn sie aussterben würden", und es ist auch nur meine persönliche Meinung. Verschiedene Gesetze in verschiedenen Kulturen haben zumeist einen realen Hintergrund,ob sie sinnvoll und gerechtfertigt sind,oder einfach nur der Tyrannei dienen,will ich nicht beurteilen,aber Religion hingegen ist reine Fiktion, das sollte doch mittlerweile bei jeden angekommen sein....Religion wird aber immernoch dazu benutzt, um Gesetze zu formen und umzusetzen.Das kann einfach nicht richtig sein... 
Meine Akzeptanz für Religionen endet da, wo Menschen durch sie zu Schaden kommen.

 Um das Thema weiter zu vertiefen, ist das hier nicht das richtige Forum, in sicher auch nicht das worauf der Themenstarter hinaus wollte,also....... *keine Religion sollte Einfluss auf Kinder nehmen können...weder zuhause noch in der Öffentlichkeit*


----------



## AchtBit (5. August 2012)

*AW: Religionsfreiheit Minderjähriger?*

Das Weltbild ohne Religion kann ich dir genau sagen. Es würde die kalte Logik zum Gesetz machen und langsam aber sicher das Sozialempfinden komplett vom Planeten fegen.

Religion ist mit das wichtigste Instrument für die Menschen um die, von Geburt an latent vorhandene, Spiritualität auszuprägen bzw. zu erweitern. Ohne dieses Empfinden, das im übrigen stark mit dem was wir Gewissen nennen zusammen wirkt, wären wir nicht in der Lages einen Sinn für Dinge zu entwickeln, die rein spiriuelle Reize erzeugen. Auf deutsch, jegelicher Sinn für.... Kunst, Schönheit, Menschlichkeit, Humor.... Die Menschen streben nach dem Ideal, dem Göttlichen, dem Vorbildlichen unsw...aber man will soetwas nicht nur mit dem ausserlichen Sinnen erfahren sondern sinngemäß empfinden können. Die Religion hilft vielen Menschen ihr Sinn Empfinden zu deuten ,bzw. erst mal als solches wahrzunehmen, indem sie spirituelle Erfahrung lehrt. 

Ok.. manche Religionen werden mit politischen Kalkül zweckmissbraucht. Besonders um ein falsches Gewissen zu erzeugen. Denn in Entscheidungsfragen wird jeder, auch wenn ers nicht merkt, erstmal das Gewissensurteil erhalten.

Ich brauch keine Religion. Ich leb meine private Spiritualität.  Die meisten aber schon, und wenn sie die Rel. abschaffen wollen, dann sollen sie gefälligst warten bis ich den Planet verlassen hab. Mir reicht schon meine Mutter mit ihrere sturen Selbstgerechtigkeit


----------



## ruyven_macaran (5. August 2012)

*AW: Religionsfreiheit Minderjähriger?*

Also ich brauche für Kunst, Schönheit, Menschlichkeit und Humor definitiv keine Religion - weiß nicht, ob ich da DIE eine Ausnahme unter der Menschheit bin, aber ich vermute eher, dass du schlichtweg falsch liegst. (wobei ich zugebe, dass die Kirche ein sehr gutes Ziel für Sarkasmus und Spot ist  )

Und damit zurück zum Thema Beschneidungen, die afaik nicht unter Kunst und Schönheit fallen, definitiv unmenschlich sind und nichts zu lachen.


----------



## Gilli_Ali_Atör (5. August 2012)

*AW: Religionsfreiheit Minderjähriger?*



> Das bitte in einem seperaten Thema, nicht das ruyven_macaran wieder den harten Besen schwingt.


Er hat sich selber hierauf eingelassen.


> Achja: So hört sich das an, wenn Säuglinge beschnitten werden. Das ganze geschieht völlig ohne Betäubung.





> Wir reden hier nicht über einen läppischen Eingriff! Untersuchungen zeigen, dass es bei jedem fünften Säugling nach der Operation Probleme gibt.


Ich bin dagegen, dass jemand im Säuglingsalter beschnitten wird und ich bin gegen eine Beschneidung ohne Betäubung. Ich weiß nach dem Judentum ist es Pflicht Säuglinge zu beschneiden, aber ich bin nun mal kein Jude.
Ich selber wurde unter Betäubung beschnitten - keine Spuren von Schmerz. Ich find es nur viel zu übertrieben, dass die Beschneidung erst ab 14 erlaubt ist. M.M.n würde das 7. LJ völlig ausreichen.


> religion verblendet, gesetze nicht.


Und weil Gesetze nicht verblenden hatten wir nie das NS-Problem


> Diese ganzen Beschneidungsbefürworter sollten sich endlich mit den medizinischen Tatsachen auseinandersetzen


Hier gibt es jeweils pros und cons. Allerdings muss nicht alles bei jedem zutreffen.


> Und damit zurück zum Thema Beschneidungen, die afaik nicht unter Kunst und Schönheit fallen


 Chirurgie ist immer ein Stück weit Kunst und Schönheit


> keine Religion sollte Einfluss auf Kinder nehmen können...weder zuhause noch in der Öffentlichkeit


 Praktisch nahezu unmöglich. Das ist das gleiche wie mit der Gesellschaft: Ob gewollt oder ungewollt wird es Einfluss auf das Kind nehmen.


----------



## AMD x6 (5. August 2012)

@ruyven_macaran Warst du überhaupt einmal In dein Leben in Religionsunterricht.Ich würde dringend Raten erstmal Basiswissen anzueignen über Religion und  hier nicht Hasspredigten loszulassen.Ich wusste nicht,das mein Ding dich so interessiert ob es beschnitten ist oder nicht.Schau dir meinet wegen erst ein Video an,wie dieses Beschneidungsfest abläuft.Für viele Kinder ist das ein Traum mehr verrate ich nicht.Du bist unmenschlich,als hier mitten in Europa der Kosovo Kriege stattfanden und Millionen unschuldige gestorben sind,hat dich das gejuckt?In diesem Moment sterben Menschen an Hunger,juckt dich das?Aber ne du machst dir sorgen wegen meines beschnittenes Ding o Danke Kumpel,ab Morgen werden wir Atheisten werden und uns nicht beschneiden,und natürlich tätowieren lassen und Piercing Jippi


----------



## Fragazoid (5. August 2012)

*AW: Religionsfreiheit Minderjähriger?*

hm... ich wollt eigentlich nicht mehr drauf eingehen, aber es ist zu verlockend, ich mag konstruktive unterhaltungen.
@ achtbit
Die "kalte Logik" könnte nie Gesetz werden, denn ein universelles empathisches Gesetz wäre viel wahrscheinlicher, wenn es keine Religion geben würde.
Spiritualität erlangt man nicht durch Religion, sondern durch den Glauben an etwas, wie zb. an einem selbst, an Menschen denen man vertraut, auch der Glaube an ein Ziel regt zu positiven und negativen Gedanken an und führt damit auch zu einem Gewissen.Das Gewissen ist ein Zustand in dem wir Entscheidungen treffen können, die aus verschiedenen einflüssen, wie Erinnerungen,Emotionen, Instinkten etc. besteht. Ich bin sogar der Meinung, dass das Gewissen direkt an das Bewusstsein geknöpft ist.Um ein Gewissen auszubilden braucht es keine Religion, andere Umfeldeinflösse wie Erziehung,Umgang innerhalb einer Gemeinschaft sind deutlich prägender..

Der Glaube ans sich hat ebenfalls nichts mit Religion zu tun.
Meine 3 Kinder(16,9,5) wachsen ohne religiösen Einfluß innerhalb der Familie auf, auch in der Öffentlichkeit zeigen sie kein Interesse,lehnen sogar strikt jede Religionsbelehrung ab. Dennoch sind sie allesamt kreativ,sie haben verstanden welchen "spirituellen Sinn" es macht, wenn man sich für Künste, Sport, Menschlichkeit, Humor usw. interessiert, alles führt zu einem positiven Lebensgefühl, mit dem man sich eigene Ideale schafft.Es schult auch die Empathie die zwar spirituell, aber sicher nicht religiös ist. Vorbilder oder gar das "göttliche" zu suchen, findet man eher in der Natur eines Herdentieres wieder, zu der Art zähl ich auch den Menschen, und spiegelt keine Spiritualität in meinem Sinne wider. Generell endeckt man Empfindungen aller Art auch bei Tieren, und die sind, aus menschlicher Sicht, weder spirituell noch religiös.


----------



## Seeefe (6. August 2012)

@gilli....
komm, als das gesetze am 3reich schuld waren.


----------



## Gilli_Ali_Atör (6. August 2012)

Seeefe schrieb:
			
		

> @gilli....
> komm, als das gesetze am 3reich schuld waren.



Durch die damaligen gesetze wurde das 3. Reich erst ermöglicht
Allerdings war meine Aussage nicht auf die Entstehung bezogen.


----------



## Memphys (6. August 2012)

*AW: Religionsfreiheit Minderjähriger?*

Belastungen für die Demokratie der Weimarer Republik waren hauptsächlich:
- Inflation
- Der Versailler Vertrag
- Die Ruhrkrise
- Monarchistisches Denken

Die haben unsere "braunen Freunde" so weit nach vorne gebracht, das sie den Staat übernehmen konnten. Das kann heute genauso passieren, denn wenn (und das wär schlimm genug) die NPD mehr als 70% erreicht darf sie an unserer Verfassung spielen. Dann ist auch alles möglich...

Auch wenn ich grad nicht verstehe wie ihr darauf kommt.

Und betrachten wir es doch einfach mal so: Was tötet schneller, Kehle durchschneiden oder Geschoss in den Kopf? Beides hat den selben Effekt, Schädigung des Gehirns (beim Schächtern durch Sauerstoffmangel) bis zur Bewusstlosigkeit, der Tod folgt. Der Bolzen löst einen Schock aus der Bewusstlosigkeit herbeiführt (Knockout, sozusagen) und Kehle durchschneiden führt zu Sauerstoffmangel. Es dauert doch wohl viel länger durch Sauerstoffmangel bewusstlos zu werden als wenn dir einer volles Rohr vor den Kopf wämst, oder?

BTW, du hast nen Rechtschreibfehler in der Signatur... Business, unso.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. August 2012)

*AW: Religionsfreiheit Minderjähriger?*


Ich erinnere erneut und letztmalig daran, ~beim Thema des Threads zu bleiben.


----------



## DarthLAX (6. August 2012)

*AW: Religionsfreiheit Minderjähriger?*

hui - ihr seit echt weit weg gekommen vom thema ^^ wobei das diskussionen IMHO so an sich haben (nicht umsonst haben podiumsdiskussionen z.B. nen moderator)

naja zum thema (d.h. ich tu mal meine meinung kund):

1. natürlich haben kinder volle religionsfreiheit IMHO

2. religionen die schon kinder aufnehmen finde ich persönlich nicht ok, bin zwar getaufter christ, aber nur noch beim "verein" weil ich momentan noch keine kirchensteuer bezahlen muss oder anders gesagt: bevor ich bezahlen muss steig ich aus...(find in diesem zusammenhang die austrittsgebühr unfair, da ich ja nicht drum gebeten habe bei der kath. kirche zu sein...ich hatte an dieser organisation schon immer meine zweifel (zumindest seit ich vernünftig denken konnte!) und mit den missbrauchsvorwürfen die unter dem teppich gekehrt wurden, dann dieser rückständigkeit im denken - vor allem was verhütung (schon allein auf schutz vor aids und STDs bezogen), sex vor der ehe (geht's noch und das wort prude sind alles was mir dazu einfällt) und die rolle von frauen angeht - dieser organisation tun ihr übriges um mich von diesem verein weg zu bekommen!

naja worauf ich hinaus möchte: generell finde ich das es sich gehört kindern bis 12 (eher sogar 14 oder länger) zeit zu lassen bei ihrer religionswahl!

3. ich währe sogar dafür eltern die "ungesunden" kulten angehören (scientology, opus dei, zeugen jehovas, Haree Krishna etc.) zu kontrollieren das sie nicht versuchen ihre kinder zu indoktrinieren (z.B. ihnen den normalen schulbesuch zu verbieten, die freunde aus zu suchen und andere dinge)

4. weil ich es oben schon erwähnt habe: ich währe dafür jeden - ohne gebühr - aus seiner, nicht freiwillig gewählten, religion austreten zu lassen. in diesem zusammenhang währe ich dafür, das der staat die kirchensteuer nicht mehr einziehen darf (sollen die affen schon selber machen - ist vor allem ne bevorzugung gegenüber anderen religionsgemeinschaften, was IMHO nicht sein darf, wenn sich der staat religionsfreiheit auf die fahne schreibt)

5. ausserdem muss IMHO jeglicher religions-unterricht an schulen abgeschafft werden - und es muss auch kein ersatz her (ethik - ich meine das sollte man doch im normalen zusammenleben schon lernen...wer es da nicht tut dem hilft auch der unterricht nicht)

anmerkung: mit jeglich meine ich wirklich jeden egal ob islamisch, christlich oder jüdisch etc.!

so meine meinung dazu

ach ja noch eine kleine sache:

bin der meinung dass das meiste davon nicht so gemacht wird, weil die religionen (vor allem nat. die kath. kirche) noch zuviel einfluss hat und die forderung der verfassung, die trennung von kirche(n) und dem staat IMHO nie stattgefunden hat (ich sage nur: ethik-räte in denen immer diese - IMHO - doofen kuttenträger, die anderne mit der mütze und zum teil auch die mit osama-bart mit drin sitzen und dummschwätzen...und vor allem jeden vortschritt aufhalten (siehe stammzellenforschung...sie verbieten es embryonen zu benutzen die die kliniken sonst WEG WERFEN und so auch "sterben" (meiner meinung nach sterben die auch - noch - nicht, da noch kein bewusstsein da ist!) *kopfschüttel*)

so, ihr dürft wieder...(ducke mich schon mal wegen steinen und fackeln, da ich doch hier eine recht extreme meinung habe wie es scheint)

mfg LAX


----------



## Gilli_Ali_Atör (6. August 2012)

Offtopic, bitte zurüxk zum Thema, wobei ich nich glaube, dass hier noch konstruktives gepostet wird.
Edit: da war einer schneller 

Edit2: zu Punkt 3: das wird etwas problematisch. Wer entscheidet, welche Religionen/Ideologien "ungesund" sind? Wenn das die aktuelle Regierung macht, wird diesw winfach bei Regierungswexhsel umgeänder.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. August 2012)

*AW: Religionsfreiheit Minderjähriger?*



Gilli_Ali_Atör schrieb:


> Offtopic, bitte zurüxk zum Thema, wobei ich nich glaube, dass hier noch konstruktives gepostet wird.



Schön, dass es wenigstens einer versteht.
Dem Rest sind seine verschwundenen Posts hoffentlich Denkanstoß genug.





DarthLAX schrieb:


> 3. ich währe sogar dafür eltern die "ungesunden" kulten angehören (scientology, opus dei, zeugen jehovas, Haree Krishna etc.) zu kontrollieren das sie nicht versuchen ihre kinder zu indoktrinieren (z.B. ihnen den normalen schulbesuch zu verbieten, die freunde aus zu suchen und andere dinge)



Praktisch unmöglich und rechtlich äußerst bedenklich. Da gibt es zuviele unschöne Beispiele, wie Staaten in die Erziehung eingegriffen haben... (wobei es interessant wäre, ob man derartigen Vereinen verbieten könnte, familien-, jugend- oder gar kindorientierte Veranstaltungen anzubieten)
Deswegen geht es bei der Beschneidung ja auch interessanterweise überhaupt nicht um die Eltern, die de facto eine Körperverletzung in Auftraggebern, ihre Schutzbefohlenen nicht schützen, deren Religionsfreiheit misachten, etc. , sondern darum, ob die Operation als solche in Deutschland möglich sein soll. Eingriffe in die Erziehung sind eben ein hochbrisantes Thema. (was dann übrigens auch bedeuten würde, dass der befürchtete Beschneidungstourismus keinerlei Risiko für die Eltern beinhalten würde, weil die Auswirkungen nicht strafbar sind und die Handlung erfolgreich der Geltung deutschen Rechtes entzogen wird)





> 4. weil ich es oben schon erwähnt habe: ich währe dafür jeden - ohne gebühr - aus seiner, nicht freiwillig gewählten, religion austreten zu lassen. in diesem zusammenhang währe ich dafür, das der staat die kirchensteuer nicht mehr einziehen darf (sollen die affen schon selber machen - ist vor allem ne bevorzugung gegenüber anderen religionsgemeinschaften, was IMHO nicht sein darf, wenn sich der staat religionsfreiheit auf die fahne schreibt)



Der nicht-säkularisierte deutsche Staat wäre noch einmal ein ganz anderes Reizthema...


----------



## nay (6. August 2012)

*AW: Religionsfreiheit Minderjähriger?*

Aber Eltern sollten nicht Körperteile ihrer Kinder abschneiden dürfen. Das müssen die Kinder selbst entscheiden. Und meiner Meinung nach liegt das Alter für eigene Entscheidungen bei 14 Jahren.
Die  Eltern können auch nicht sagen: "So jetzt bist du 16 Jahre alt und bekommst erst mal ein Tattoo." Das Kind muss es selbst entscheiden.


----------



## Gilli_Ali_Atör (6. August 2012)

*AW: Religionsfreiheit Minderjähriger?*



Abductee schrieb:


> Aber Eltern sollten nicht Körperteile ihrer Kinder abschneiden dürfen. Das müssen die Kinder selbst entscheiden. Und meiner Meinung nach liegt das Alter für eigene Entscheidungen bei 14 Jahren.


Und meiner Meinung nach so um die 7 Jahre, was aber nicht heißen soll, dass die Kinder sich mit 7 Jahren sofort entscheiden müssen.


----------



## Threshold (6. August 2012)

*AW: Religionsfreiheit Minderjähriger?*



Gilli_Ali_Atör schrieb:


> Und meiner Meinung nach so um die 7 Jahre, was aber nicht heißen soll, dass die Kinder sich mit 7 Jahren sofort entscheiden müssen.


 
Meiner Meinung nach gar nicht.
Wenn am Geschlechtsteil eines Jungen oder Mannes herumgeschnitten werden muss dann nur wenn es eine medizinische Notwendigkeit dafür gibt. Z.B. bei einer Vorhautverengung.
Es ist meiner Meinung nach sogar illegal wenn ich meinen Glauben bzw. die Religion einen anderen aufzwinge und das geschieht wenn du die Jungen beschneidest. Du stigmatisiert sie damit.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. August 2012)

*AW: Religionsfreiheit Minderjähriger?*

Ehe ich hier drei Kartenspiele rot vergebe, habe ich lieber den Thread gesplittet. Diskussionen zur religiösen Beeinflussung von Kindern können ab sofort im neuen Thread geführt werden. In diesem hier geht es von nun an bitte ausschließlich um physische Manipulation.

Es wäre nett, wenn ihr der Moderation in Zukunft derartigen Arbeitsaufwand erspart und einfach selbst einen neuen Thread erstellt, wenn ihr über ein neues Thema reden wollt.


----------



## DarthLAX (6. August 2012)

*AW: Religionsfreiheit Minderjähriger?*

*kopfschüttel*

also ab und an übertreibst du schon ein wenig ruyven...naja egal:

dann halt zurück zur beschneidung...

bin dagegen - vor allem da meine eltern es bei mir versucht haben (soweit ich weiß ohne wirkliche medizinische notwendigkeit...das war eher so eine art "weil wir schon mal da sind" sache, weil ich wegen einer anderen sache (leistenbruch) eh wegen OP ins krankenhaus musste) und es - zum glück - nicht klappte (dieser "plastibell"-ring (so heißen die dinger glaub ich) ging zum glück zu früh ab, sonst hätte ich keine vorhaut mehr...(die spitze von meinem "gerät" liegt leider nicht mehr komplett geschützt d.h. ein bischen was hab ich wohl verloren)...müsste mal fragen was meine leute dazu bewegt hat, da ich (bin ja auch gegen die entfernung von organen die zwar vll nicht lebensnotwendig sind, die man aber trotzdem hat, vor allem da dies viel zu oft gemacht wird, anstatt das die medizin versucht diese organe zu erhalten, nur weil's wegschneiden halt so viel einfacher ist *kopfschüttel*) absolut gegen so etwas bin (!) da ich ja fast selber "opfer" geworden währe!

ausserdem kann ich keine religion akzeptieren die auf "verstümmelung" basiert (ich meine als nächstes kommt noch nen kult auf wo arme/beine etc. abgeschnitten werden...*kopfschüttel* - wie diese leute die sich ein gesundes körperteil abschneiden/amputieren lassen wollen, weil da oben (im kopf) nicht mehr alles ok ist!....deshalb:

weg mit dem käse!

ach ja: beschneidungs-tourismus - das kann man auch verbieten und die leute bestrafen die das machen, genau wie man auch IMHO die leute bestrafen kann (sofern man - ENDLICH - eine vernünftige gesetzliche basis dafür schafft) die ihre kinder zwangsverheiraten oder andere dinge tun, die in good old germany nun mal strafbar sind!

mfg LAX
ps: werde mal sehen ob ich meinen dad dazu kriege hierrüber zu reden...will wissen was meine leute zu so nem humbug getrieben hat (vor allem da sie sonst immer - soweit ich es beurteilen kann - in meinem sinne entschieden haben, als sie noch durften)


----------



## AMD x6 (7. August 2012)

Ich will mal mein Beitrag hier abschließen.Ich bin nach wie vor für die Überzeugung,dass sich der Staat nicht einmischen soll und darf.Ich gebe mal paar Beispiele.Da gib es ein Stamm in Afrika,leider weiß ich jetzt nicht wie die sich nennen,wobei die Frauen Ringe in ihren Hälsen tragen und je mehr sie Ringe um ihren Hälsen haben desto schöner sollen sie sein.So ist der Schönheitsempfinden bei diesen Menschen was uns schockt und wir das als Verstümmelung empfinden.Wenn sich der Staat nun da einmischt und verbietet so etwas weiter zuführen wäre es rechtens?Dann nehmen wir mal die Eingeborenen Südamerikas die sich von klein an Tatos machen lassen und irgend welche Holzstücke durch die Nase Bohren.Ist das nicht Verstümmelung?wäre es richtig,wenn sich der Staat da jetzt einmischt?So viel meinerseits lebt wohl und bleibt im Frieden


----------



## Gilli_Ali_Atör (7. August 2012)

*AW: Religionsfreiheit Minderjähriger?*



> Es ist meiner Meinung nach sogar illegal wenn ich meinen Glauben bzw. die Religion einen anderen aufzwinge und das geschieht wenn du die Jungen beschneidest.


Wo kommt jetzt das "aufzwingen" her?
Ich hab doch geschrieben, dass derjenige selber entscheiden soll. Nur ich finde eben, dass das Alter zu hoch angesetzt ist.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. August 2012)

*AW: Religionsfreiheit Minderjähriger?*



AMD x6 schrieb:


> Ich will mal mein Beitrag hier abschließen.Ich bin nach wie vor für die Überzeugung,dass sich der Staat nicht einmischen soll und darf.Ich gebe mal paar Beispiele.Da gib es ein Stamm in Afrika,leider weiß ich jetzt nicht wie die sich nennen,wobei die Frauen Ringe in ihren Hälsen tragen und je mehr sie Ringe um ihren Hälsen haben desto schöner sollen sie sein.So ist der Schönheitsempfinden bei diesen Menschen was uns schockt und wir das als Verstümmelung empfinden.Wenn sich der Staat nun da einmischt und verbietet so etwas weiter zuführen wäre es rechtens?Dann nehmen wir mal die Eingeborenen Südamerikas die sich von klein an Tatos machen lassen und irgend welche Holzstücke durch die Nase Bohren.Ist das nicht Verstümmelung?wäre es richtig,wenn sich der Staat da jetzt einmischt?So viel meinerseits lebt wohl und bleibt im Frieden


 
Der "Stamm" praktiziert dies in primär nur noch als Touristenattraktion und begann auch traditionell erst in der späten Kindheit damit, so dass die in Extremfällen zu beobachtende Absenkung der Schultern erst in einem Alter zu befürchten wäre, in dem die Frauen selbstständig darüber entscheiden können, was sie wollen. Ähnliches gilt für viele andere Körpermodifikationen, die bei indigenen Völkern kultiviert wurden: Sie werden häufig erstmals im Rahmen von Initiationsriten, die den Übergang zum Erwachsenen darstellen vollzogen (wenn auch in niedrigerem Alter, als bei uns).
Davon abgesehen sind sie, bis auf sehr, sehr wenige Ausnahmen nicht von Dauer. Um genau zu sein würden mir spontan nur zwei verbreitete Körpermodifikationen einfallen, die nicht so langsam entstehen, dass sie erst in fortgeschrittenem Alter irreversibel werden (neben oben gennantem z.B. die extrem Dehnung von Lippen oder Ohrläppchen bei einigen Stämmen) oder die selbstständig bzw. mit mittlerweile weit verbreiteten Mitteln wieder rückgängig gemacht werden können (z.B. natürliches Zuwachsen der Löcher diverser Piercingformen, Laserentfernung von Tatoos):
Ziernarben und Zahnmodifikationen. Mit Ausnahme der Entfernung der Schneidezähne bei 1-2 Völksgruppen (die, im Vergleich zur sensorischen Komponente einer Vorhaut, aber auch leicht kieferchirugisch neutralisiert werden kann) habe ich aber auch da noch nie von Beispielen im Kindesalter gehört.

Es ist halt ein weltweit verbreitetes Konzept, dass man seinen Kindern möglichst keine Schmerzen oder gar Verletzungen zufügt.


----------



## Gilli_Ali_Atör (7. August 2012)

*AW: Religionsfreiheit Minderjähriger?*



> Es ist halt ein weltweit verbreitetes Konzept, dass man seinen Kindern möglichst keine Schmerzen oder gar Verletzungen zufügt.


Und um Schmerzen zu verhindern werden Beschneidungen (normaler Weise) unter Betäubung gemacht (Außnahme: Judentum).


----------



## FeuerToifel (7. August 2012)

*AW: Religionsfreiheit Minderjähriger?*

ich für meinen teil bin definitiv für ein (weltweites) gesetz, was derartige kindesmisshandlungen verbietet. jedoch wer es wirklich will (die eltern), tut es seinem kind trotzdem an.
und ich bin der meinung, das es eigendlich dafür kein gesetz geben müssen sollte, dafür haben wir doch den "gesunden menschenverstand." anscheinend wohl doch nicht... 
und mal rein vom glaubensaspekt.. wie soll ich wohlwollend an jemanden (etwas?) glauben, der mir befielt, meine kinder zu verstümmeln? der meinen eltern befohlen hat, es mit mir zu tun? 


ich hab schon meine gründe, weshalb ich diese welt für nicht kindertauglich ansehe. aber das ist ein anderes thema.


----------



## Gilli_Ali_Atör (7. August 2012)

*AW: Religionsfreiheit Minderjähriger?*



> und mal rein vom glaubensaspekt.. wie soll ich wohlwollend an jemanden (etwas?) glauben, der mir befielt, meine kinder zu verstümmeln? der meinen eltern befohlen hat, es mit mir zu tun?


Über welche Religion sprechen wir grade?


----------



## Research (7. August 2012)

*AW: Religionsfreiheit Minderjähriger?*



AMD x6 schrieb:


> []Ich bin nach wie vor für die Überzeugung,dass sich der Staat nicht einmischen soll und darf.Ich gebe mal paar Beispiele.
> Da gib es ein Stamm in Afrika,leider weiß ich jetzt nicht wie die sich nennen,wobei die Frauen Ringe in ihren Hälsen tragen und je mehr sie Ringe um ihren Hälsen haben desto schöner sollen sie sein.
> So ist der Schönheitsempfinden bei diesen Menschen was uns schockt und wir das als Verstümmelung empfinden.Wenn sich der Staat nun da einmischt und verbietet so etwas weiter zuführen wäre es rechtens?



Das sind die Giraffenfrauen (Padaung) in Myanmar/Thailand. Diese können die Ringe nie wieder abnehmen weil sich denen dann sprichwörtlich der Kopf "abfallen" würde. Die Wirbel haben keine Funktion mehr. Die Frau wäre tot. Sehr gutes Beispiel.



> Dann nehmen wir mal die Eingeborenen Südamerikas die sich von klein an Tatos machen lassen und irgend welche Holzstücke durch die Nase Bohren.Ist das nicht Verstümmelung?wäre es richtig,wenn sich der Staat da jetzt einmischt?So viel meinerseits lebt wohl und bleibt im Frieden


Was genauso zu ahnden wäre. Hier ist das Piercen und Tätowieren von Minderjährigen verboten.



Gilli_Ali_Atör schrieb:


> Über welche Religion sprechen wir grade?



Spiel es für die also eine Rolle ob es ok ist?
Beschneiden, Islam/Judentum... OK.

Hals ausrenken, Padaung.... verboten?

Alles was irreversibel ist und Schaden kann/wird sollte verboten sein. (Bei Kindern und nicht voll Geschäftsfähigen)




Gilli_Ali_Atör schrieb:


> Wo kommt jetzt das "aufzwingen" her?
> Ich  hab doch geschrieben, dass derjenige selber entscheiden soll. Nur ich  finde eben, dass das Alter zu hoch angesetzt ist.


Das Aufzwingen kommt meist automatisch.

Bis auf das Judentum, was eine geschlossene Nutzergruppe ist, kann jeder, jederzeit übertreten, ohne Strafen i Leben/nach dem Tode erwarten zu müssen, oder?

Warum soll der Mensch erst ab 18 Wählen dürfen, aber mit 7 schon seine Religion kennen?


----------



## Gilli_Ali_Atör (7. August 2012)

*AW: Religionsfreiheit Minderjähriger?*



> Spiel es für die also eine Rolle ob es ok ist?


das bezieht sich nicht darauf ob es ok ist, sondern darauf, ob es Pflicht ist.
Judentum --> Pflicht
Islam --> freiwillig


> Alles was irreversibel ist und Schaden kann/wird sollte verboten sein. (Bei Kindern und nicht voll Geschäftsfähigen)


Genau meine Rede. Allerdings nicht bei Kindern und nicht voll Geschäftsfähigen, sondern bei Kindern und nicht beschränkt Geschäftsfähigen (natürlich mit Zustimmung der Eltern. Hab einige wenige male erlebt, dass ein Kind sich beschneiden lassen wollte, aber die Eltern dagegen waren, weil die gegen den Islam allgemein sind und nicht wollten, dass das Kind diese Religion ausübt/befolgt).


----------



## Research (7. August 2012)

*AW: Religionsfreiheit Minderjähriger?*

Nun, zwei Sachen dazu:
Lässt du ein Kind den ganzen 1 Liter Becher Eis essen?
Kennst du unbeschnittene Islamisten (LOL mein Wörterbuch sagt "unbeschnitten" gibt es nicht, als Korrektur "beschnitten")?

Ich will ja niemanden verbieten mit seinem Körper zu machen was er will, nur sollte man schon 18, besser 21 seinund niemanden außer sich selber schadet. Religion sollte wie wie harter Alkohol, Heirat und Wahlrecht ab 18. Wobei ich von mindestens einem abraten würde.


----------



## Gilli_Ali_Atör (7. August 2012)

*AW: Religionsfreiheit Minderjähriger?*



> Kennst du unbeschnittene Islamisten


 Nein, aber das liegt wohl eher daran, dass wir Muslime unter uns nicht viel über unsere Penisse unterhalten


----------



## Research (7. August 2012)

*AW: Religionsfreiheit Minderjähriger?*



Gilli_Ali_Atör schrieb:


> Nein, aber das liegt wohl eher daran, dass wir Muslime unter uns nicht viel über unsere Penisse unterhalten


 
Wäre auf alle Fälle eine Interessante Statistik ob, wann und wie.


----------



## AMD x6 (7. August 2012)

Gilli_Ali_Atör schrieb:
			
		

> Nein, aber das liegt wohl eher daran, dass wir Muslime unter uns nicht viel über unsere Penisse unterhalten



Ich wollte mich noch bei deinen Geduld und Weisheit bedanken.Ich hätte längst aufgegeben.Viele sind nicht ernsthaft interessiert und verscheißern wo sie nur können.


----------



## Research (7. August 2012)

*AW: Religionsfreiheit Minderjähriger?*



AMD x6 schrieb:


> Ich wollte mich noch bei deinen Geduld und Weisheit bedanken.Ich hätte längst aufgegeben.Viele sind nicht ernsthaft interessiert und verscheißern wo sie nur können.


 
Er will ernsthaft diskutieren. Da dies nicht meinen "Kulturkreis"/Glaubensgemeinschaft mit einschließt muss mit allen Fragen gerechnet werden. Zumal man nicht überall ernsthaft bleiben kann. Wäre langweilig.

Wo fühlst du dich von uns/mir verscheißert? Durch eine andere Meinung? Durch Logik? Argumentation? Was regt dich auf? Das manche nicht verstehen können das....? Das passiert immer wenn religiöse Menschen auf Unreligiöse/Andersgläubige treffen.
Oder glaubst du an die hundert versch. Naturgötter? Oder die griechischen? "Viele Götter, Schwachsinn, es kann nur einen geben. Alles andere ergibt keinen Sinn."

Zumal um die Beschneidung (öffentlich) ein Riesen Hekmek gemacht wird, von den "zelebrierenden".


----------



## Threshold (7. August 2012)

*AW: Religionsfreiheit Minderjähriger?*



Gilli_Ali_Atör schrieb:


> Wo kommt jetzt das "aufzwingen" her?
> Ich hab doch geschrieben, dass derjenige selber entscheiden soll. Nur ich finde eben, dass das Alter zu hoch angesetzt ist.


 
Wieso ist das Alter zu hoch angesetzt? Ich dachte im Islam ist die Grenze bei 7 Jahren? 7 Jahre finde ich recht wenig. Da geht das Kind gerade mal 1 Jahr zur Schule und hat keine Ahnung um was es eigentlich geht.



Gilli_Ali_Atör schrieb:


> das bezieht sich nicht darauf ob es ok ist, sondern darauf, ob es Pflicht ist.
> Judentum --> Pflicht
> Islam --> freiwillig



Wie viele männliche Muslime kennst du die mit 7 Jahren die Beschneidung ablehnten?


----------



## Gilli_Ali_Atör (8. August 2012)

*AW: Religionsfreiheit Minderjähriger?*



> Wieso ist das Alter zu hoch angesetzt?


Das ist nur meine eigene Meinung dazu. ich finde eben, dass dies passender wäre.


> Ich dachte im Islam ist die Grenze bei 7 Jahren?


 Versteh ich nicht? Meinen Sie im Bezug zur Beschneidung? Wenn ja, muss ich sagen, dass das Alter bei der Beschneidung keine Rolle spielt (im Hadith, welche die Beschneidung erwähnt, wird kein Alter genannt).


----------



## Research (8. August 2012)

*AW: Religionsfreiheit Minderjähriger?*

Warum 7?
Mit welcher Begründung?

Meine Vorstellung wann entsprechende Person beschnitten werden (oder Andersartig medizinisch unnötig "Behandelt" wird) ab dem Zeitpunkt ab dem man voll geschäftsfähig gilt, bzw. voll Strafmündig. Das ist 16-21 (ab 16 Führerschein, ab 21 voll Straf-fähig)
Erst mit diesem Alter kann man sagen das eine Person sich seiner Entscheidung und deren Folgen voll bewusst sein kann. Es ist nicht Grundlos so das man hier erst ab 18 Verträge abschließen kann (und anderes).

Wie der Vorredner schon sagte, mit 7 hat man vielleicht die erste Klasse der Grundschule abgeschlossen. Mann kann gerade mal stotternd lese und wenig schreiben. Das erscheint mir nicht gerade ein guter Zeitpunk so etwas zu entscheiden.


BTW: Wie wird das bewertet:

Wenn man nichts anderes kennt als die eigene Religion und bei dieser bleibt,
eine hatte und konvertiert (ab 18),
keine hatte und beitritt (ab 18)?

Sich bei den beiden letzteren ganz bewusst dafür entscheidet.


----------



## Gilli_Ali_Atör (8. August 2012)

*AW: Religionsfreiheit Minderjähriger?*



> Warum 7?
> Mit welcher Begründung?
> 
> Meine Vorstellung wann entsprechende Person beschnitten werden (oder Andersartig medizinisch unnötig "Behandelt" wird) ab dem Zeitpunkt ab dem man voll geschäftsfähig gilt, bzw. voll Strafmündig. Das ist 16-21 (ab 16 Führerschein, ab 21 voll Straf-fähig)
> Erst mit diesem Alter kann man sagen das eine Person sich seiner Entscheidung und deren Folgen voll bewusst sein kann. Es ist nicht Grundlos so das man hier erst ab 18 Verträge abschließen kann (und anderes).


Da könnte ich auch fragen, warum man ausgerechnet mit 18 (früher 21) als Volljährig gilt. 


> BTW: Wie wird das bewertet:
> 
> Wenn man nichts anderes kennt als die eigene Religion und bei dieser bleibt,
> eine hatte und konvertiert (ab 18),
> ...


Versteh ich nicht. Können Sie das näher erläutern?


----------



## Research (8. August 2012)

*AW: Religionsfreiheit Minderjähriger?*



Gilli_Ali_Atör schrieb:


> Bei <18-Jährigen kenne ich keinen, der irgendwohin konvertiert  ist. Wahrscheinlich aus Angst vor Eltern.





Research schrieb:


> []Gratulation! Damit hast du erfasst warum die Religionswahl erst ab 18 sein sollte (irreparable Körpermodifikationen).





Gilli_Ali_Atör schrieb:


> Versteh ich nicht. Können Sie das näher erläutern?


Nehmen wir ann es hätte einen Wert wie du glaubst, was ist besser: Aus Überzeugung und freiem Willen, Zwang oder weil man nichts anderes kennt?



Gilli_Ali_Atör schrieb:


> Da könnte ich auch fragen, warum man ausgerechnet mit 18 (früher 21) als Volljährig gilt. []


Hmmm, ich kenne es nur (in DE) das man ab 18 voll Geschäftsfähig ist. Ab 21 ist dann kein Jugendstrafrecht mehr möglich.


----------



## batmaan (8. August 2012)

*AW: Religionsfreiheit Minderjähriger?*

schlechter Vergleich das mit der Völljährigkeit. Mit 18,19 o. 20 kann schon selbstständig denken, ist unabhängig von seinen Eltern und bildet seine eigene Meinung ist sein eigener Herr. Das ist einfach so. Mit 7,8,9 ist man all dies nicht. Deshalb kann die Begründung "mein Kind ist damit einverstanden" nicht ernst genommen werden. 
Die Beschneidung ist Zwang. Der Islam gehört nicht zu Deutschland. Die Beschneidung ist Körperverletzung ( es sei denn es hat medizinische Gründe, was aber kaum vorkommt ). Deshalb sollte es verboten werden, ein Kind zu beschneiden. 
Natürlich könnte man auch argumentieren, dass in Deutschland Religionsfreiheit existiert und die Beschneidung zum Glauben gehört, trotzdem würde ich sagen, dass man die Beschneidung für Midnderjährige bis 14 verbieten lassen sollte. die Taufe nicht, da dies niemanden verletzt. Kann ja trotzdem im späteren Leben konvertieren. Minderjährige bis 18 können immo sowieso nicht selbst über ihre Religion entscheiden. Siehe mein post im anderen Fred.


----------



## Research (8. August 2012)

*AW: Religionsfreiheit Minderjähriger?*



batmaan schrieb:


> []Der Islam gehört nicht zu Deutschland.[]


 
Steht hier nicht zur Diskussion.


----------



## batmaan (8. August 2012)

*AW: Religionsfreiheit Minderjähriger?*



Research schrieb:


> Steht hier nicht zur Diskussion.


 

Naja, wenn es dies tun würde, würde ich sagen, dass man die diese Art von "Körperverletzung" akzeptieren muss. Wenn es dies nicht tut, dann könnte man diese Art von Körperverletzung verbieten weil es gegen das Grundgesetz verstößt. 
Ach und schön, dass du mein zitat zusammenhangslos zitierst, da es bei mir nur als Argument fungiert und nicht als Diskussionsanstoß


----------



## AMD x6 (8. August 2012)

@batmaan So eine intolerante und mit Vorurteilung und Hass erfüllte Menschen gehören nicht zur Deutschland.Gefällt ihnen das.


----------



## batmaan (8. August 2012)

*AW: Religionsfreiheit Minderjähriger?*

Da ich wie Research der Menung bin, dass das Thema OT ist, gehe ich nicht auf deinen Post ein.


----------



## Research (8. August 2012)

*AW: Religionsfreiheit Minderjähriger?*



batmaan schrieb:


> Naja, wenn es dies tun würde, würde ich sagen, dass man die diese Art von "Körperverletzung" akzeptieren muss. Wenn es dies nicht tut, dann könnte man diese Art von Körperverletzung verbieten weil es gegen das Grundgesetz verstößt.
> []


 
Nope, dann würde ich noch heftiger dagegen argumentieren, nein nicht argumentieren, Rechtlich vorgehen da es offensichtlich gegen geltendes Recht verstößt, barbarisch, rückständig.... ist und nicht zu unseren Regeln, Gesetzen, Verhalten, Normen (u.A. Aufklärung, Grundgesetz, Menschenrechte...) passt.

Und gegen unsere Gesetze verstößt es jetzt schon. Deswegen verstehe ich die Diskussion nicht die du da führen willst.


----------



## Gilli_Ali_Atör (8. August 2012)

*AW: Religionsfreiheit Minderjähriger?*



> Nehmen wir ann es hätte einen Wert wie du glaubst, was ist besser: Aus Überzeugung und freiem Willen, Zwang oder weil man nichts anderes kennt?


Warum soll man nicht mit 7 Jahren dies aus freiem Willen tun können. Zwang ist sowieso Verboten. Man kann nicht die jeweilige Religion beschuldigen, wenn Anhänger der jeweiligen Religion sich nicht an ihre eigene Religion halten. Warum soll man nichts anderes kennen sollen? In arabischen Ländern, ok(wo fast nur Muslime leben). In teilen USAs (wo fast nur Christen leben), auch ok. Aber Wir leben hier in D'land. Multi-Kulti ist angesagt. Schon als Kind bekommt man einiges über verschiedene Religionen mit (oft allerdings fast nur über Christentum und Islam, da diese am Stärksten vertrete sind).


> Mit 18,19 o. 20 kann schon selbstständig denken, ist unabhängig von seinen Eltern und bildet seine eigene Meinung ist sein eigener Herr.


 "Selbstständig denken" kann man schon vorher. Sonst würde es keinen Sinn ergeben Kinder mit 6 zur Schule zu schicken (wie sollen die z.B. mathematische Aufgaben lösen, wenn die nicht denken können sollen) Der Gedanke, dass man mit 18,19,20 unabhängig von den Eltern ist, ist falsch. Das gilt vill für Menschen die eine Ausbildung oder so machen, aber es gibt genug Leute, die Abitur machen, Studieren und von den Eltern noch abhängig sind, da die alleine finanziell alleine nicht überleben könnten (bafög reicht eben nicht bei jedem für alles).


> Die Beschneidung ist Zwang.


 Beweise?


> Der Islam gehört nicht zu Deutschland.


 Auf diese Ergebnis kann man nur durch eine einseitige und eingeschränkte Sicht kommen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (8. August 2012)

*AW: Religionsfreiheit Minderjähriger?*

Das Hauptproblem ist das geltende Gesetz wo man lebt, und ab wann sollte man jemanden die Freiheit zur Religion zugestehen ( egal jetzt was Eltern wollen und die Kirche ( vergleichbare Institutionen ))?


----------



## Research (8. August 2012)

*AW: Religionsfreiheit Minderjähriger?*



Gilli_Ali_Atör schrieb:


> Warum soll man nicht mit 7 Jahren dies aus freiem Willen tun können.[]



Bekommen Kinder eine Broschüre und können dann wählen (ok das ist jetzt stark vereinfacht).



> "Selbstständig denken" kann man schon vorher.


Sagen wir entscheiden.



> Sonst würde es keinen Sinn ergeben Kinder mit 6 zur Schule zu schicken (wie sollen die z.B. mathematische Aufgaben lösen, wenn die nicht denken können sollen) Der Gedanke, dass man mit 18,19,20 unabhängig von den Eltern ist, ist falsch. Das gilt vill für Menschen die eine Ausbildung oder so machen, aber es gibt genug Leute, die Abitur machen, Studieren und von den Eltern noch abhängig sind, da die alleine finanziell alleine nicht überleben könnten (bafög reicht eben nicht bei jedem für alles).



Denken schon, größere Entscheidungen treffen (als Beispiel: Wählen gehen).



> Beweise?


Öhm, kann ein Baby reden?



> Auf diese Ergebnis kann man nur durch eine einseitige und eingeschränkte Sicht kommen.


Er ist Teil von DE da es Menschen gib die diesen Glauben leben. Historisch betrachtet hat er Europa zusammengeschweißt. Was zu einigen Lustigen Sachen führte. Aber zu sagen: Er hat uns geprägt, ist in unseren Fleisch und Blut: Nein. (Wobei ich hier nicht das Vermischen von Rassen meine.)


----------



## Gilli_Ali_Atör (8. August 2012)

*AW: Religionsfreiheit Minderjähriger?*



> Öhm, kann ein Baby reden?


 Gelten 7-jährige noch als Babys? Er hat das verallgemeinert.


> Er ist Teil von DE da es Menschen gib die diesen Glauben leben. Historisch betrachtet hat er Europa zusammengeschweißt. Was zu einigen Lustigen Sachen führte. Aber zu sagen: Er hat uns geprägt, ist in unseren Fleisch und Blut: Nein. (Wobei ich hier nicht das Vermischen von Rassen meine.)


Ironie des Schicksals. dass sie ausgerechnet "Fleisch und Blut" geschrieben haben. Die Chirurgie, wie wir sie heute kenne, hat ihren weg durch die muslime nach Europa gefunden.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (8. August 2012)

*AW: Religionsfreiheit Minderjähriger?*



Research schrieb:


> Hmmm, ich kenne es nur (in DE) das man ab 18 voll Geschäftsfähig ist. Ab 21 ist dann kein Jugendstrafrecht mehr möglich.



Früher (viel früher) galt in Deutschland 21. Mittlerweile gibt es bei immer mehr Dingen, die lange Zeit ab 18 waren, sie auf ab 16 runterzusetzen (z.B. Wahlen, Schutzalter ist unter gewissen Bedingugnen schon tiefer). Als Argument für die Willkürlichkeit jeglicher Altersgrenzen also ein durchaus brauchbares Beispiel.




batmaan schrieb:


> Da ich wie Research der Menung bin, dass das Thema OT ist, gehe ich nicht auf deinen Post ein.


 
Danke dafür.




Gilli_Ali_Atör schrieb:


> Warum soll man nicht mit 7 Jahren dies aus freiem Willen tun können.



Die Frage ist aber, wie sich der "freie Willen" bildet. Massive Einflussnahme der Eltern ist in diesem Alter leicht möglich, da die Persönlichkeitsbildung noch lange nicht abgeschlossen ist und das Kind sich bezüglich richtig/falsch eng an die Vorgaben der Eltern hält. Erfahrung im Treffen von Entscheidungen, deren Wirkweite sich über mehr als ein paar Wochen erstreckt, hat das Kind i.d.R. gar nicht und ein Bewußtsein dafür, was lebenslange Konsequenzen von Veränderungen an seinem Körper, über den es quasi kein Hintergrundwissen hat, schon mal gar nicht.
In Deutschland sind z.B. Tätowierungen erst ab16 erlaubt, es gibt auf Landesebene immer wieder Bestrebungen, den Zugang zu Solarien für unter18 zu erschweren/komplett zu verbieten. Beides sind vergleichsweise risikolose und vor allem vollständig reversible Körpermodifikationen. Für eine wohlüberlegte Entscheidung für/gegen eine Beschneidung muss man eine noch größere geistige Reife verlangen, als sie den Jugendlichen an dieser Stelle abgesprochen wird.
(Ich persönlich würde, schon allein aufgrund der primären Auswirkungsrichtung möglicher Komplikationen, eine Entscheidung vor fortgeschrittener Pubertät ablehnen. Denn Jugendliche beschäftigen sich nun einmal erst dann ausgiebig mit ihren Genitalien)



> "Selbstständig denken" kann man schon vorher. Sonst würde es keinen Sinn ergeben Kinder mit 6 zur Schule zu schicken (wie sollen die z.B. mathematische Aufgaben lösen, wenn die nicht denken können sollen)



Selbständig ist man nicht von heute auf morgen - wie du schon unschwer daran erkennen kannst, dass man die Kinder zur Schule schicken muss, weil sie nicht von alleine in einem rationalen Prozess zu dem Schluss kommen, dass ein Erlernen grundlegender Rechenfähigkeiten von elementarer Bedeutung für ihre spätere Lebensplanung ist.
Die meisten haben das mit 16 noch nicht kapiert


----------



## batmaan (8. August 2012)

*AW: Religionsfreiheit Minderjähriger?*

Ibn Qudamah  sagte in seinem Buch al-Mughni: "Beschneidung ist eine Pflicht für den Mann und eine Ehre für die Frau, aber es ist für sie keine Pflicht. Das ist die Meinung vieler Gelehrter...

Hier, ganz klare Rede von Zwang. Ob die Eltern dann automatisch ihr Kind zwingend beschneiden ist dann ihre Sache. 

Das du mir eine eingeschränkte Sicht unterstellst, ignoriere ich mal. Wie gesagt OT. Das du aber gleich so persönlich wirst zeigt wer die eingeschränkte Sichtweise hat. 

Hast du mal ein Link da wo das steht mit der Chirugie? Ich weiß nur, dass es glaube ich ursprünglich von den Römern kommt.

Das mit der Schule ist wieder ein schlechter Vergleich, das dies keine Körperverletzung darstellt.


----------



## Gilli_Ali_Atör (8. August 2012)

*AW: Religionsfreiheit Minderjähriger?*



> Ibn Qudamah sagte in seinem Buch al-Mughni: "Beschneidung ist eine Pflicht für den Mann und eine Ehre für die Frau, aber es ist für sie keine Pflicht. Das ist die Meinung vieler Gelehrter...


 Wichtig ist, welcher Strömung diese Gelehrten angehören. Pflicht ist alles, was im Koran steht, nur steht im Koran nichts über die Beschneidung, sondern in Hadithen.
Btw: Nach der Stelle, die Sie zitiert haben, ist die Beschneidung nicht für Kinder sondern für Männer Pflicht und im Islam gilt man ab der Pupertät als Mann (bzw. bei den Mädchen als Frau).


> Hast du mal ein Link da wo das steht mit der Chirugie? Ich weiß nur, dass es glaube ich ursprünglich von den Römern kommt.


Hier gäbe es so einiges. Z.B. Ibn Sina. Dessen 5-Teiler "Kanon der Medizin" war mehrere Jahrhunderte lang das Standardwerk in manchen europäischen medizinischen Fakultäten. Oder dieser Artikel auf Wikipedia über die arabische Medizin. Oder diese Seite, welche sich auch mit der Geschichte der arbischen Medizin befassst. Der Ursprung der arabischen Medizin ist, glaube ich, im antiken Griechenland, wurde aber durch die Araber und Persier wieder ins Leben gerufen, da die Werke der Griechen unter der Herrschaft der Kirche unbenutzt (oder gar verboten) waren.


> Das du mir eine eingeschränkte Sicht unterstellst, ignoriere ich mal. Wie gesagt OT. Das du aber gleich so persönlich wirst zeigt wer die eingeschränkte Sichtweise hat.


Wo wurde ich denn persönlich? Wenn Sie sich persönlich angegriffen fühlen (oder gefühlt haben) muss ich mich entschuldigen. 


> Das mit der Schule ist wieder ein schlechter Vergleich, das dies keine Körperverletzung darstellt.


 Sie haben behauptet dass Menschen erst "mit 18,19 o. 20" selbstständig denken können. Allerdings ist ein gewisses Maß an selbständgem Denken nötig, um Aufgaben (wie in der Schule) zu Lösen.


----------



## batmaan (8. August 2012)

*AW: Religionsfreiheit Minderjähriger?*

musst mich nicht siesen  

Ok, im Koran wird es nicht ausdrücklich erwähnt, jedoch ist es einfach so, dass es mittlerweile üblich ist im islam die beschneidung durchzuführen, aufgrund was auch immer. Jetzt müsste man wissen, warum dies durchgeführt wird. Das bekräftigt für mich, dass man dies unterbinden lassen sollte bis das Kind wirklich weiß was das überhaupt ist, was man eben nicht von einem 7 jährigen Kind erwarten kann. Ich weiß nicht ob dieser Eingriff weh tut, aber wenn dies der Fall ist sollte es unterbunden werden. 
Andererseits, das Kind nimmt bei der Geburt die Religion der Eltern an, bis zu einem gewissen Alter. Und wenn die Eltern das wollen, dann könnte man es durchgehen lassen. 

Schwierige Sache das ganze..


----------



## AMD x6 (9. August 2012)

Ich wurde mit 8Jahren beschnitten in ein kleinen Dorf und damals gab es leider kein Narkose oder Spritze wie Heute üblich.Ich erinnere mich noch ganz wage an damals und habe ich jetzt irgend welche physische Defekte davongetragen?Nein.Was ich später sehr vermisst habe waren die Feste,die eigentlich gemacht werden,wo die Kinder besucht werden und Geschenke mitgebracht wurden.


----------



## fac3l3ss (9. August 2012)

*AW: Religionsfreiheit Minderjähriger?*



AMD x6 schrieb:


> (...)


Und angenommen, du wärst nicht gläubig, im Gegensatz zu deinen Eltern?
Nicht jeder ist oder denkt so wie du. 


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## AMD x6 (9. August 2012)

Naja mit Annahme usw.kommt man nicht weiter.Dazu sagen wir Schicksal oder Kismet.Ich habe erst mit 16Jahren mein Glaube gefunden nachdem ich alles Hinterfrag habe und hatte damals auch gedacht wie Rückständig das ist und wir und anpassen müssen.Und letztendlich die Überzeugung angelangt bin das Islam für mich das richtige ist.Das ist eine sehr schwierige Periode,meine Eltern haben mich nicht gezwungen zu Glauben.Mein Bruder war mit eine Deutsche verheiratet und ich hatte auch ein deutsche Freundin und Freunde die ich übrigens immer noch habe und wir akzeptieren und gegenseitig.Und überhaupt mein Freundeskreis ist so vermischt das es mich manchmal auch wundert.Von ganz Links bis ganz Rechts,von Aleviten bis Kurden alles dabei und wir Leben noch


----------



## Research (9. August 2012)

*AW: Religionsfreiheit Minderjähriger?*



Gilli_Ali_Atör schrieb:


> Wichtig ist, welcher Strömung diese Gelehrten angehören. Pflicht ist alles, was im Koran steht, nur steht im Koran nichts über die Beschneidung, sondern in Hadithen.
> Btw: Nach der Stelle, die Sie zitiert haben, ist die Beschneidung nicht für Kinder sondern für Männer Pflicht und im Islam gilt man ab der Pupertät als Mann (bzw. bei den Mädchen als Frau).



Hadithen


Nun auch für die Frau?




> Hier gäbe es so einiges. Z.B. Ibn Sina. Dessen 5-Teiler "Kanon der Medizin" war mehrere Jahrhunderte lang das Standardwerk in manchen europäischen medizinischen Fakultäten. Oder dieser Artikel auf Wikipedia über die arabische Medizin. Oder diese Seite, welche sich auch mit der Geschichte der arbischen Medizin befassst. Der Ursprung der arabischen Medizin ist, glaube ich, im antiken Griechenland, wurde aber durch die Araber und Persier wieder ins Leben gerufen, da die Werke der Griechen unter der Herrschaft der Kirche unbenutzt (oder gar verboten) waren.


Eine weitere Hochleistung der Religion. Zumal dieses Verhalten den eigenen Regeln widerspricht.
[]





> Sie haben behauptet dass Menschen erst "mit 18,19 o. 20" selbstständig denken können. Allerdings ist ein gewisses Maß an selbständgem Denken nötig, um Aufgaben (wie in der Schule) zu Lösen.


Da kann ich nur Ruynen zitieren. Mal ne Frage, in "eurem" Kulturkreis, dürfen da schon 7 Jährige Kredite aufnehmen?




AMD x6 schrieb:


> Ich wurde mit 8Jahren beschnitten in ein kleinen  Dorf und damals gab es leider kein Narkose oder Spritze wie Heute  üblich.Ich erinnere mich noch ganz wage an damals und habe ich jetzt  irgend welche physische Defekte davongetragen?Nein.[]



Nun, schön wenn es bei dir geklappt hat. Wie stand es um die Hygiene,  Wundversorgung und die chirurgischen Werkzeuge? (Wirst du kaum noch  wissen, frag mal deine Eltern)



> ,wo die Kinder besucht werden und Geschenke mitgebracht wurden.


Klingt nach Zuckerbrot. (Ihr kennt hoffentlich den Rest des Spruchs)



AMD x6 schrieb:


> Naja mit Annahme usw.kommt man nicht weiter.Dazu sagen wir Schicksal oder Kismet.



Genau wie Autounfälle. Sind bei dir vielleicht nicht passiert. Bei der  Anzahl an Autos die täglich deutsch Straßen passieren gibt es täglich  Unfälle und nicht wenige Tote. Deswegen erfand man Airbags, Gurte...



> Ich habe erst mit 16Jahren mein Glaube gefunden *nachdem ich alles Hinterfrag*  habe und hatte damals auch gedacht wie Rückständig das ist und wir und  anpassen müssen.Und letztendlich die Überzeugung angelangt bin das Islam  für mich das richtige ist.Das ist eine sehr schwierige Periode,meine  Eltern haben mich nicht gezwungen zu Glauben.Mein Bruder war mit eine  Deutsche verheiratet und ich hatte auch ein deutsche Freundin und  Freunde die ich übrigens immer noch habe und wir akzeptieren und  gegenseitig.Und überhaupt mein Freundeskreis ist so vermischt das es  mich manchmal auch wundert.Von ganz Links bis ganz Rechts,von Aleviten  bis Kurden alles dabei und wir Leben noch


 
Nachdem du alles hinterfragt hast. So sollte es sein. Mit 16 hat man  schon Einiges an Wissen gesammelt um wisse zu können: Will ich das?
Nun, wie freidlich leben die letztgenannten Gruppen denn in anderen (afrikanischen, arabischen) Ländern?


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (9. August 2012)

*AW: Religionsfreiheit Minderjähriger?*

Woher kommt eigentlich dieser Drang (?) zumeist junger Eltern, sobald sie Nachwuchs haben, diesen dann nach allen Schikanen "christlich" erziehen zu wollen? 
Leute, denen man frueher ein schwebendes "?" ueberm Kopfe foermlich ansehen konnte, wenn es um Religion und Kirche ging, werden auf einmal ganz fromm und demuetig (ueberspitzt) und nerven ihre Umgebung mit penetrantem Christengelabere und man sollte schon in der Gemeinde engagiert sein... die Kinder getauft und spaeter dann zum Religionsunterricht bzw. Konfirmandenunterricht gehen...

WTF is this shit? Scheiss Indoktrination schon von klein auf.


----------



## Gilli_Ali_Atör (9. August 2012)

*AW: Religionsfreiheit Minderjähriger?*



> Hadithen
> 
> 
> Nun auch für die Frau?


Hadithe sind Äußerungen vom Propheten. Im Hadith, welche die Beschneidung erwähnt, ist von Männern die Rede. Es gibt auch einen Hadith, welche die Beschneidung der Frau thematisiert, welcher aber, u.a. aufgrund der unvollständigen Zeugenkette, unauthentisch, sprich, dessen Echtheit anzuzweifeln ist.



> Eine weitere Hochleistung der Religion. Zumal dieses Verhalten den eigenen Regeln widerspricht.


Versteh ich iwie nicht ganz


> Mal ne Frage, in "eurem" Kulturkreis, dürfen da schon 7 Jährige Kredite aufnehmen?


 Kredite dürfen schon mal gar nicht aufgenommen werden, da Kredite Zinsen mit sich ziehen und Zinsen nach dem Islam haram sind. Auch wenn wir davon ausgehen würden, dass Zinsen nicht haram sind, wäre eine Kreditvergabe an 7-jährige unwahrscheinlich, da man im Islam ab der Pubertät (Jungs ab ca. 12 Jahren, Mädchen früher) als Erwachsen gilt. Aber auch eine Kreditvergabe bei Menschen in der Pubertät ist unwahrscheinlich, da die Bank ja will, dass das Geld zurückgezahlt wird und das bei Menschen, die zur Schule geht (und somit nicht Arbeitet) ein "Problem" darstellt.


----------



## Research (9. August 2012)

*AW: Religionsfreiheit Minderjähriger?*

@ Colonel
Etwas derb am Ende, trifft es aber genau.



Gilli_Ali_Atör schrieb:


> Hadithe sind... []


Thanks.



> Versteh ich iwie nicht ganz


Gott schmiss den Menschen aus dem Paradies. Er sagte (den Wortlaut kann  ich nicht rezitieren) das der Mensch für sich und sein Handeln  verantwortlich ist. Nirgendwo steht geschrieben das man nicht wissen und  forschen darf. Oder das die Kirche allwissend ist... So ließ sie, den Westen (technologisch), ca. 500 Jahre stehen. Wobei das dann eher die Schuld der größten und mächtigsten organisierten Gruppe war....



> Kredite dürfen schon mal gar nicht aufgenommen werden, da Kredite  Zinsen mit sich ziehen und Zinsen nach dem Islam haram sind. Auch wenn  wir davon ausgehen würden, dass Zinsen nicht haram sind, wäre eine  Kreditvergabe an 7-jährige unwahrscheinlich, da man im Islam ab der  Pubertät *(ab ca. 12 Jahren) als Erwachsen gilt*. Aber auch eine  Kreditvergabe bei Menschen in der Pubertät ist unwahrscheinlich, da die  Bank ja will, dass das Geld zurückgezahlt wird und das bei Menschen, die  zur Schule geht (und somit nicht Arbeitet) ein "Problem"  darstellt.


Jetzt verstehe ich warum ihr immer argumentiert 7 wäre ein gutes Alter... Wobei erst seit der Überflussgesellschaft ist die Pubertät ab 12 J.


----------



## Threshold (9. August 2012)

*AW: Religionsfreiheit Minderjähriger?*



Research schrieb:


> Gott schmiss den Menschen aus dem Paradies. Er sagte (den Wortlaut kann  ich nicht rezitieren) das der Mensch für sich und sein Handeln  verantwortlich ist. Nirgendwo steht geschrieben das man nicht wissen und  forschen darf. Oder das die Kirche allwissend ist... So ließ sie, den Westen (technologisch), ca. 500 Jahre stehen. Wobei das dann eher die Schuld der größten und mächtigsten organisierten Gruppe war....


 
Du könntest jetzt noch argumentieren dass die Religion den Fortschritt blockiert bzw. wissenschaftliche Erkenntnisse ablehnt und es deshalb zu keiner Weiterentwicklung kommt. Wäre die Kirche so mächtig geblieben würden wir heute immer noch Kutschen und Pferde haben und denken dass die Erde eine Scheibe ist.
Aber ich denke -- und ruyven macaran stimmt mir da sicher zu -- dass du daraus problemlos einen eigenen Thread kreieren kannst.


----------



## Jan565 (10. August 2012)

*AW: Religionsfreiheit Minderjähriger?*

Wie soll man es sagen. 

Religionsfreiheit hin oder her. Aber ich finde, Kinder sollten bis zum 18. Lebensjahr damit in ruhe gelassen werden und dann erst frei entscheiden was die machen wollen. 

Kann auch gerne begründen warum.

Es ist doch vor kurzem wieder ein Kind geschendet aufgefunden worden, da wird nach Gerechtigkeit geschrien, einer wollte sogar den mutmaßlichen Täter lünchen und hat im Internet dazu aufgerufen. Am stellte sich raus das er es nicht war. Aber da wird so stark hinter her gegangen und alles dran gesetzt das der gefasst wird. 
Dann kommen aber Missbrauchsfälle der Kirche raus und da sagt keiner was und es tut auch keiner was gegen diese Leute! Die bleiben im Amt und alles, machen weiter wie bissher und bestraft wird da gar nichts! Sogar der Papst war in der Sache verwickelt und was wird gemacht? Gar nichts! Das ist das Traurige daran. Aber sowas gibt es leider in jeder Religion und genau deswegen bin ich in keiner und verstehe auch keinen der sich einer anschließt! In meinem Freundeskreis sind viele Konvesionslos und das ist auch gut so. Kinderschender auch noch bezahlen, nein danke! 

Jetzt man aber mit dem Argument kommen: Sind aber nur Ausnahmen! Genau sind nur Ausnahmen. Alkoholiker die Auto fahren sind auch nur Ausnahmen! Jemand der Ego-Shooter Spielt und dann durchdreht weil er Probleme hat und einen Amoklauf startet ist auch nur die Ausnahme, trotzdem fordern viele eine Verbot für die Spiele! 

Daher bin ich einer der weder einer der Religion gut heißt noch diese tolleriert! 

Genauso die Punks die in England in der Katedrale da gegen die Kirche "abgerockt" haben, da fordern viele Lebenslang! Hallo? Weil die dagegen Protestiert haben? Ich bin vielleicht einer von sehr wenigen die das mal für gut heißen und sagen richtig so!


----------



## Research (10. August 2012)

*AW: Religionsfreiheit Minderjähriger?*



Jan565 schrieb:


> [] *Dazu kann man nichts mehr sagen. Da fällt mir nur dies ein um es zu regeln: GG - Einzelnorm Der Staat scheint es ja weiter zu dulden.*
> 
> Jetzt man aber mit dem Argument kommen: Sind aber nur Ausnahmen! Genau sind nur Ausnahmen. Alkoholiker die Auto fahren sind auch nur Ausnahmen! Jemand der Ego-Shooter Spielt und dann durchdreht weil er Probleme hat und einen Amoklauf startet ist auch nur die Ausnahme, trotzdem fordern viele eine Verbot für die Spiele!


Alkohol am Steuer ist die traurige (tägliche) Realität.

Letzteres ist die gleiche Reaktion wie auf den Buchdruck, Radi, Fernsehen, Rock'n Roll....




> []Genauso die Punks die in England in der Katedrale da gegen die Kirche "abgerockt" haben, da fordern viele Lebenslang! Hallo? Weil die dagegen Protestiert haben? Ich bin vielleicht einer von sehr wenigen die das mal für gut heißen und sagen richtig so!


 Siehe auch Pussy Riot.


----------



## Alte-Schule (26. August 2012)

*AW: Religionsfreiheit Minderjähriger?*

Ist es ein Zwang an einen nicht vorhandenen Gott zuglauben? Dumme Eltern zwingen das ihren Kindern auf, jeder hat das Recht sich eine Person die für das Ziel steht zu suchen und zu finden! Für mich Persönlich gibt es keinen so zusagenen Gott, es gibt nur Menschen die einem das eintrichtern wollen und das sind Looser!!! ES GIBT KEINEN GOTT!!! Danke.


----------



## AMD x6 (26. August 2012)

Alter Schwede von wo kommst du denn. Geh bitte zurück von wo du gekommen bist.


----------



## Research (27. August 2012)

*AW: Religionsfreiheit Minderjähriger?*

Ich bin sicher der Hodensack seines Vaters und die Eierstöcke seiner Mutter sind dafür zu klein.

Bis jetzt habe ich festgestellt das Kinder die religiös aufgewachsen sind, nicht glücklicher sind als solche ohne. Die Ausnahme bilden hier die Chorknaben.

Um wieder damit anzufangen: Nicht ohne Grund ist man in DE erst ab 21 vollkommen Straf fähig.
Zumal Kinder wohl die meisten Probleme haben Glauben zu verstehen. Schließlich glauben diese auch an den Klapperstorch, den Weihnachtsmann, den Osterhasen...


----------



## Threshold (27. August 2012)

*AW: Religionsfreiheit Minderjähriger?*



Research schrieb:


> Schließlich glauben diese auch an den Klapperstorch, den Weihnachtsmann, den Osterhasen...


 
Kinder sind nicht blöd. Meine Kinder haben noch nie an den Klapperstorch geglaubt.
Und an den Weihnachtsmann auch nicht da wir Weihnachten nur des Gruppenzwangs wegen feiern.


----------



## Research (27. August 2012)

*AW: Religionsfreiheit Minderjähriger?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Kinder sind nicht blöd. Meine Kinder haben noch nie an den Klapperstorch geglaubt.
> Und an den Weihnachtsmann auch nicht da wir Weihnachten nur des Gruppenzwangs wegen feiern.


 
Der Glaube daran ist aber, bei vielen vorhanden. Sollte nur als Beispiel dienen.
Zumal nicht alle Kinder dein Nachwuchs sind. Da machst du den gleichen Fehler wie unsere muslimischen Freunde und beziehst dich nur auf dich.


----------



## Threshold (27. August 2012)

*AW: Religionsfreiheit Minderjähriger?*



Research schrieb:


> Der Glaube daran ist aber, bei vielen vorhanden. Sollte nur als Beispiel dienen.
> Zumal nicht alle Kinder dein Nachwuchs sind. Da machst du den gleichen Fehler wie unsere muslimischen Freunde und beziehst dich nur auf dich.


 
Der Glaube daran muss aber irgendwo herkommen und der kommt eben von den Eltern.

Und ich beziehe mich auf mich weil ich meine Erfahrungen einfließen lasse. 
Woher soll ich wissen was andere machen? Aber wenn die ihren Kindern sagen dass die Kinder der Klapperstroch bringt dürfen sie sich nicht wundern wenn es keinen Dialog darüber gibt.

Meine Tochter war knapp 3 Jahre alt als ihr Bruder zur Welt kam und sie war natürlich mit im Krankenhaus und hat ihre Mutter mit dicken Bauch hineingehen sehen und sah sie danach mit dünnen Bauch im Bett liegen.
Und davor hat sie immer mal wieder ihren Kopf gegen den Bauch ihrer Mutter gedrückt. 
Soll ich ihr da sagen dass sie einen Fußball verschluckt hat und der Klapperstorch die Kinder bringt? 
Das ist doch echt albern. Das musst du zugeben.


----------



## AMD x6 (27. August 2012)

Ich finde schön das dieser Feiertage gibt und den Menschen vom Alltag befreit und zusätzlich gibst noch Zuschläge wenn man so wie ich arbeitet.Was will man mehr.


----------



## Threshold (27. August 2012)

*AW: Religionsfreiheit Minderjähriger?*

Gegen Feiertage habe ich auch nichts und nehme sie ebenso mit. Die Katholiken im Süden haben ein paar mehr als wir im Norden.
Und das mit den Zuschlägen ist ja nur ausgehandelt -- also gesellschafltichen festgelegt.


----------



## Seeefe (27. August 2012)

*AW: Religionsfreiheit Minderjähriger?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Der Glaube daran muss aber irgendwo herkommen und der kommt eben von den Eltern.


 
In unserer heutigen Welt doch nicht mehr nur. Überall wird den kleinen Kindern doch eingetrichtert es gäbe den Weihnachtsmann oder den Osterhasen.


----------



## Research (28. August 2012)

*AW: Religionsfreiheit Minderjähriger?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Der Glaube daran muss aber irgendwo herkommen und der kommt eben von den Eltern.
> 
> []
> Soll ich ihr da sagen dass sie einen Fußball verschluckt hat und der Klapperstorch die Kinder bringt?
> Das ist doch echt albern. Das musst du zugeben.


 
Was mal mehr oder minder passiert. Ja, es kommt von den Eltern. Bei der Schwangerschaft ist es schwierig. Beim Weihnachtsmann nicht. Der hat ähnlich geheimnisvolle Eigenschaften wie himmlische Wesen. Bloß das der Weihnachtsmann irdische Beweise hinterlässt.
Wobei es mittlerweile auch mit dem Weihnachtsmann schwierig ist da in jedem Kaufhaus min. einer steht und Orangen verteilt. Früher ging das. Ah, der Osterhase. Der funktioniert auch heute ohne Probleme.

Zum Klapperstorch: Solange es Frauen gibt die fragen ob das Kind das sie geboren haben ihres ist und nicht durch das Fremdgehen des Mannes...., ist alles möglich.


----------



## Al3x (28. August 2012)

*AW: Religionsfreiheit Minderjähriger?*



Jan565 schrieb:


> Religionsfreiheit hin oder her. Aber ich finde, Kinder sollten bis zum 18. Lebensjahr damit in ruhe gelassen werden und dann erst frei entscheiden was die machen wollen.


 
Mal ne ganz nüchterne Frage.
Glaubt irgendwer dass sich ein 18jähriger noch freiwillig an seinem besten Stück rumschnipseln lassen würde wenn er weiss wie lange das zum verheilen braucht und er in dieser Zeit nicht mit seiner Freundin rummachen kann?
Jungs in diesem Alter haben gaaaaaanz andere Dinge im Kopf und die Geistlichen wissen das, da muss der Junge schon ziemlich gläubig sein, was dann wiederum eine derartige Erziehung voraussetzt.

Ich sehe es als Fakt an dass man ab dem 5. Lebensjahr nicht mehr viel Einfluss an der Entwicklung des Kindes hat und ihn später nur noch so gut es geht lenken kann weil er unterm Strich nur noch seine eigenen Entscheidungen fällt.
Eltern - ich bin auch ein Vater - glauben immer nur dass sie ihre Kinder im Griff haben, aber alles was man im Alter von 0 bis 5 an Werten mitzugeben verabsäumt, rächt sich.
Religion kann helfen Werte zu vermitteln, notwendig ist sie aber nicht wirklich.

Für's Protokoll, ich wurde katholisch erzogen, glaube nach wie vor an etwas Wichtigeres, bin aber seit 1996 o.B. weil ich nicht einsehe zwangsweise Glaubenssteuer zahlen zu müssen.
Ausserdem bin ich der Meinung dass die Menschen immer nur zur Religion zurückfinden wenn es ihnen schlecht geht.


----------



## Threshold (28. August 2012)

*AW: Religionsfreiheit Minderjähriger?*



Seeefe schrieb:


> In unserer heutigen Welt doch nicht mehr nur. Überall wird den kleinen Kindern doch eingetrichtert es gäbe den Weihnachtsmann oder den Osterhasen.


 
Aber von der Werbeindustrie.
Wenn der Coca Cola Weihnachtsmann durchs Land fährt -- in seinem Truck -- werden die Kinder dazu animiert Coca Cola Produkte zu kaufen.



Research schrieb:


> Beim Weihnachtsmann nicht. Der hat ähnlich geheimnisvolle Eigenschaften wie himmlische Wesen. Bloß das der Weihnachtsmann irdische Beweise hinterlässt.



Wo hat der denn geheimnisvolle Eigenschaften?
Den Weinachtsmann siehst du an jeder Ecke stehen. Die Werbung schlachtet ihn aus. Letztendlich wurde er -- wie wir ihn heute kennen -- von den Unternehmen platziert und nicht mehr von den Ursprüngen.
Aber auch hier ist der Einfluss der Eltern da.
Wenn die Eltern den Kindern weiß machen dass der Weihnachtsmann die Geschenke bringt und entscheidet wer was bekommt ist es ein leichtes dass die Kinder das glauben denn die Kinder vertrauen der Meinung der Eltern zu 100% und stellen das nicht in Frage.
Blöd aber wenn sie im Schrank der Eltern das Skateboard finden dass sie sich gewünscht haben. 
Meinen Kindern habe ich jedenfalls nichts vom Pferd erzählt weil es auch sinnlos ist. Selbst wenn du es ihnen eintrichterst werden sie dich dann hassen wenn sie von allen anderren erfahren dass der Weihnachtsmann Blödsinn ist du aber daran weiter festhältst. 



Research schrieb:


> Zum Klapperstorch: Solange es Frauen gibt die fragen ob das Kind das sie geboren haben ihres ist und nicht durch das Fremdgehen des Mannes...., ist alles möglich.



Wie? Die Frau bekommt ein Kind weil der Mann fremd gegangen ist?
Hast du irgendwie ein paar Unterrichtsstunden in Biologie ausfallen lassen? 

Wenn die Frau schwanger wird -- und das ist nun mal irgendwann nicht mehr zu verheimlichen -- bekommt das Kind es ja mit und dann fragt es eben was mit der Mama ist und dann erzählst du eben dass im Bauch der/die Bruder/Schwester ist und es sounsolange dauert bis es da ist.
Natürlich kommt die Frage wie es da hineingekommen ist und dann sagst du eben wie das hineingekommen ist und gut. 
Ich verstehe nicht wieso daraus so ein Wind gemacht wird? 
Kinder sind zwar naiv und auch etwas leichtgläubig aber sie sind eben nicht blöd. Du musst ja nicht in die Details gehen aber das Grundlegende sagst du und das Kind ist zufrieden.
Immer noch besser als der Unsinn mit dem Klapperstorch oder dass wenn man sich ganz, ganz, ganz toll lieb hat kommt sowas bei raus.
Sex hat mit Liebe nur entfernt was zu tun.


----------



## Al3x (28. August 2012)

*AW: Religionsfreiheit Minderjähriger?*

Kinder haben einen ganz anderen Blick auf gewisse Dinge, die merken IMMER wenn was los ist, denn die Familie ist alles was sie haben.
Kinder anzulügen bringt überhaupt nichts, das haben Einige noch nie begriffen und wundern sich dann wenn man es zurückbekommt.

edit: Beschneidungen von Mädchen finde ich persönlich viel schlimmer weil man ihnen damit das komplette sexuelle Empfinden nimmt.


----------



## Research (29. August 2012)

*AW: Religionsfreiheit Minderjähriger?*



Threshold schrieb:


> []Wo hat der denn geheimnisvolle Eigenschaften?
> Den Weinachtsmann siehst du an jeder Ecke stehen. Die Werbung schlachtet ihn aus. Letztendlich wurde er -- wie wir ihn heute kennen -- von den Unternehmen platziert und nicht mehr von den Ursprüngen.
> Aber auch hier ist der Einfluss der Eltern da.



Muss ich jetzt den Mythos des Weihnachtsmanns vor der Zeit des kommerziellen Ausschlachtens erklären?
Was ich, damals, vom Weihnachtsmann wusste (War so ~5 Jahre alt: sei artig und versuch nicht ihn zu sehen, sonst gibt es keine Geschenke. Bei meinen Kindergarten-Kameraden wurde das genauso gehalten. Wobei ich mir keine Gedanken um seine Existenz gemacht habe.).
Ja, der Einfluss der Eltern. 




> Wenn die Eltern den Kindern weiß machen dass der Weihnachtsmann die Geschenke bringt und entscheidet wer was bekommt ist es ein leichtes dass die Kinder das glauben denn die Kinder vertrauen der Meinung der Eltern zu 100% und stellen das nicht in Frage.
> []


 Oh, du hast es doch verstanden.





> Wie? Die Frau bekommt ein Kind weil der Mann fremd gegangen ist?
> Hast du irgendwie ein paar Unterrichtsstunden in Biologie ausfallen lassen? []


Seit es das Internet gibt, gibt es Leute die diese Fragen öffentlich stellen können.
Auch diese hier: Todd Akin On Abortion: 'Legitimate Rape' Victims Have 'Ways To Try To Shut That Whole Thing Down' (VIDEO)


----------



## Threshold (29. August 2012)

*AW: Religionsfreiheit Minderjähriger?*



Research schrieb:


> Seit es das Internet gibt, gibt es Leute die diese Fragen öffentlich stellen können.
> Auch diese hier: Todd Akin On Abortion: 'Legitimate Rape' Victims Have 'Ways To Try To Shut That Whole Thing Down' (VIDEO)


 
Meiner Meinung nach ist der Typ ziemlich kaputt im Kopf. Solche Aussagen kannst du nicht für voll nehmen. 
Der Typ den Romney zum Vizepräsidenten machen will ist ja schon so durchgeknallt.


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (30. August 2012)

*AW: Religionsfreiheit Minderjähriger?*



Al3x schrieb:


> .....
> 
> edit: Beschneidungen von Mädchen finde ich persönlich viel schlimmer weil man ihnen damit das komplette sexuelle Empfinden nimmt.



Wie kommst du darauf, dass dies bei Jungen anders wäre? Es gibt da sehr gute Beispiele, wie sich die Sexualität von Jungs nach der Beschneidung verändert:
Offener Brief eines Betroffenen an Heinz Hilgers und den Deutschen Kinderschutzbund | MOGiS und Freunde

Das ist kein Einzelfall, auch wenn sich Betroffene zumeist nicht äußern. Einfach mal kundig machen.


----------



## Al3x (31. August 2012)

*AW: Religionsfreiheit Minderjähriger?*



Fanator-II-701 schrieb:


> Wie kommst du darauf, dass dies bei Jungen anders wäre?
> Das ist kein Einzelfall, auch wenn sich Betroffene zumeist nicht äußern. Einfach mal kundig machen.


 
Ich kenne beschnittene Männer, allerdings keine Muslime und keiner von denen hat diese Probleme die der Verlinkte beschreibt, im Gegenteil, sie "brauchen" auch nicht so lange wie derjenige oben wo es eigentlich zum guten Teil auch ein psychisches Problem ist.

Ein 6 Jahre alter Junge ist bereits in einem Alter wo sein soziales Umfeld auf ihn abfärbt und er sich integrieren und nicht unbedingt negativ auffallen möchte.
Das Problem ist sicher auch dass der bereits 6 Jahre alt war, was aber keinesfalls bedeutet dass ich das runterspiele oder gut heisse.


----------



## Supeq (31. August 2012)

*AW: Religionsfreiheit Minderjähriger?*

Ist doch klar das Beschnittene die negativen Folgen aus Scham nicht zugeben wollen. Rückgängig machen kann man es ja nicht und deswegen gehört es bei unter 18 jährigen verboten.


----------



## Threshold (31. August 2012)

*AW: Religionsfreiheit Minderjähriger?*

Außerdem wird ein 6-7 jähriger Junge sehr stark beeinflusst. Also selbst wenn er das nicht will wird er sich seinen Eltern beugen und das machen lassen.
Und die sind es dann die ihr Leben lang damit zu kämpfen haben.


----------



## AMD x6 (31. August 2012)

*Religionsfreiheit Minderjähriger?*

Wie ich schon vorher geschrieben habe,hatte ich keine Probleme,weder als Kind noch als Erwachsene.Was dieser offener Brief angeht,kann ich nichts davon bestätigen.Ich hatte wesentlich größere andere Probleme,als mich um beschnittene oder unbeschnittete Penise mir ein Kopf zu machen.War damals in Sportverein,habe mein Oberschule Abschluss gemacht,bin verheiratet und habe zwei Kinder.Was mich interessieren würde,wie das eine der jüdischen Glaubensrichtung hier im Forum betrachtet oder gibst hier keine?


----------



## Threshold (31. August 2012)

*AW: Religionsfreiheit Minderjähriger?*

Ich habe nicht den Eindruck dass sich Menschen jüdischen Glaubens hier outen.
Ich persönlich kenne auch niemanden der jüdischen Glaubens ist bzw. wenn unter meinen Bekannter einer sein sollte dann lebt er das nicht aus.


----------



## AMD x6 (31. August 2012)

*Religionsfreiheit Minderjähriger?*

Schade warum auch immer.Ich hätte gerne mal auch ihre Meinungen nicht nur über diese Sache auch andere Angelegenheiten gehört.Ich persönlich hatte bisher auch keine der sich dafür bekennt,kennengelernt.


----------



## Threshold (31. August 2012)

*AW: Religionsfreiheit Minderjähriger?*

Wieso machst du nicht einfach mal einen Thread auf und beschreibst dort die Sachen die dich interessieren?
Immerhin muss man nicht jüdisch sein um jüdische Themen diskutieren zu können.


----------



## Al3x (31. August 2012)

*AW: Religionsfreiheit Minderjähriger?*

Kann man hier in diesem Forum eigentlich halbwegs normal über sowas reden?
Meine Erfahrungen in anderen Foren *hust* *CB* *hust* ist da leider komplett negativ.

Ich hab einige Bekannte und Freunde jüdischen Glaubens in meinem Freundeskreis, mein Rechtsanwalt ist auch einer und ich selbst arbeite mit Menschen aller Couleur zusammen, bunt gemischt und das ist oft richtig "interessant" wenn mal umgekehrter Rassismus an die Oberfläche tritt.


----------



## AMD x6 (1. September 2012)

*Religionsfreiheit Minderjähriger?*

Wäre schlimm wenn man hier nicht darüber reden könnte.Hier geht es um Religionsfreiheit für Minderjährige und dazu gehören alle Religionen.Es wäre eine Bereicherung wenn auch andere Glaubensrichtungen wie Buddhisten,Juden usw,sich hier äußern würden.


----------



## Threshold (1. September 2012)

*AW: Religionsfreiheit Minderjähriger?*

Wie Buddhisten das mit der Erziehnung handhaben weiß ich wirklich nicht. 
Aber ich habe den Eindruck dass Buddhisten nicht so radikal sind wie Christen oder Muslime.


----------



## Da_Obst (2. September 2012)

*AW: Religionsfreiheit Minderjähriger?*

Buddhisten sind eigentlich recht milde gestimmt, da geht es ja vor allem darum in Einklang mit seinem Innerem zu kommen...
Korrigiert mich wenn ich falsch liege, Wiki lädt gerade nicht C:

Ich bin den Religionen allgemein eher abgeneigt, in meinen Augen sind das alte Konstrukte welche darauf abzielten 
Menschenmengen gefügig zu halten und ihnen in ihrem tristen Leben einen Ankerpunkt zu geben an dem sie sich richten konnten. 
In der modernen, aufgeklärten?, Zeit hat das meines Erachtens nicht mehr viel verloren.
Aber natürlich darf jeder Mensch glauben woran er möchte, manche Menschen brauchen auch etwas 
das ihnen durch den Tag hilft, ich kenne ja genügend solche...
 Dabei sollte man es auch belassen und natürlich sollte die Entscheidung, sein Leben nach einem Glauben auszurichten, 
bei jedem selbst liegen.

Daher bin ich meinen Eltern sehr dankbar das sie die Entscheidung ein religiöses Leben zu führen mir selber überlassen haben. 
Ich habe davon nicht Gebrauch gemacht, glaube auch nicht direkt an soetwas wie Gott, komme aber trotzdem über die Runden.


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (11. September 2012)

*AW: Religionsfreiheit Minderjähriger?*

Lassen wir doch einmal einen international bekanntes jüdisches "Schwergewicht" in dieser Sache zu Wort kommen:

Dr. Micheal Wolffsohn:
Was das Judentum ausmacht | hpd

daraus:


> Mit einem Artikel in der Welt vor wenigen Tagen der international renommierteHistoriker und Publizist Dr. Michael Wolffsohn in die Debatte um die religiös begründeten Beschneidungen von Knaben eingegriffen und deutlich gemacht, dass nicht die Beschneidung die Zugehörigkeit zum Judentum ausmacht sondern die Abstammung von einer jüdischen Mutter.
> Er zeigt an einer Vielzahl von Beispielen, dass die Beschneidungspraxis innerhalb des Judentums durchaus umstritten war und ist. Für ihn ist das Kölner Beschneidungsurteil eine Gelegenheit, jüdische Inhalte zu überdenken. Und er weist Bezugnahmen der jüdischen Seite auf den Holocaust sowie Drohungen mit Auswanderung mit deutlichen Worten zurück.


----------



## AMD x6 (11. September 2012)

Interessante Blickwinkel und danke für diesen Info.Ich glaube,ich habe zum ersten mal ein Jüdisches Beitrag gelesen.


----------



## Research (12. September 2012)

*AW: Religionsfreiheit Minderjähriger?*

Mal als Info nebenbei. Islamische Filmkritik:
Ein Toter bei Sturm auf US-Vertretung in Libyen | tagesschau.de


----------



## Threshold (12. September 2012)

*AW: Religionsfreiheit Minderjähriger?*



Fanator-II-701 schrieb:


> Lassen wir doch einmal einen international bekanntes jüdisches "Schwergewicht" in dieser Sache zu Wort kommen:
> 
> Dr. Micheal Wolffsohn:
> Was das Judentum ausmacht | hpd
> ...


 
Warum sind dann aber immer die Väter besonders hinterher wenn es um Religion für ihre Kinder geht und wieso ist auch in der jüdischen Religion eine Frau weniger wert als ein Mann?


----------



## Research (12. September 2012)

*AW: Religionsfreiheit Minderjähriger?*

Die Bessere Frage: Bei welcher Religion ist das nicht so?


----------



## Threshold (12. September 2012)

*AW: Religionsfreiheit Minderjähriger?*



Research schrieb:


> Die Bessere Frage: Bei welcher Religion ist das nicht so?


 
Das liegt halt daran dass die Religion von Männern gegründet worden ist. Die Männer entscheiden und die Frauen müssen sich beugen.


----------



## Research (12. September 2012)

*AW: Religionsfreiheit Minderjähriger?*

Das war eine rhetorische Frage.


----------



## Threshold (12. September 2012)

*AW: Religionsfreiheit Minderjähriger?*

Und ich habe eine konkrete Antwort gegeben.
Ob sie korrekt ist weiß ich nicht aber das ist eben meine persönliche Annahme.
Mich würde interessieren wie eine Religion aussieht wenn sie jetzt in diesem Moment entwickelt wird?
Und ich meine keine Apple Religion.


----------



## Research (12. September 2012)

*AW: Religionsfreiheit Minderjähriger?*

Siehe Scientology.

So ähnlich haben wohl alle Religionen angefangen.


----------



## Supeq (12. September 2012)

*AW: Religionsfreiheit Minderjähriger?*

Scientology ist keine Religion sondern ein Abzock-Unternehmen^^


----------



## Threshold (12. September 2012)

*AW: Religionsfreiheit Minderjähriger?*



Research schrieb:


> Siehe Scientology.
> 
> So ähnlich haben wohl alle Religionen angefangen.


 
Das ist für mich jetzt keine Religion.
Solche Sekten artigen Unternehmungen findest du überall. Mal größer mal kleiner.
Es geht hier doch nur um Geld, Kontrolle und Einfluss. 

Natürlich kannst du das auch für alle anderen Religionen einsetzen aber Scientology ist doch noch eine andere Nummer.


----------



## Research (12. September 2012)

*AW: Religionsfreiheit Minderjähriger?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Das ist für mich jetzt keine Religion.
> Solche Sekten artigen Unternehmungen findest du überall. Mal größer mal kleiner.
> Es geht hier doch nur um Geld, Kontrolle und Einfluss. []


 
Und nun nen mir Bitte die Unterschiede zu einer Religion. (Achtung wieder eine Rhetorische Frage.)

Du wolltest doch eine beginnende haben? Die Christen waren auch nicht mehr als eine jüdische Sekte. Der Islam ein Frankenstein Aus Judentum und Christentum mit einigen Extras.

Womit fangen alle an? Seelenheil, ewige Verdammnis wenn..., alle anderen falsch...


----------



## Threshold (12. September 2012)

*AW: Religionsfreiheit Minderjähriger?*



Research schrieb:


> Und nun nen mir Bitte die Unterschiede zu einer Religion. (Achtung wieder eine Rhetorische Frage.)



Ich halte keine Sekte für eine Religion die ihre Mitglieder überwacht und ehemalige Mitglieder bedroht.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (12. September 2012)

*AW: Religionsfreiheit Minderjähriger?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Das ist für mich jetzt keine Religion.
> Solche Sekten artigen Unternehmungen findest du überall. Mal größer mal kleiner.
> Es geht hier doch nur um Geld, Kontrolle und Einfluss.
> 
> Natürlich kannst du das auch für alle anderen Religionen einsetzen aber Scientology ist doch noch eine andere Nummer.


 
Nicht kirchlich organisierte Religionen (und eine kleine Kirche unterscheidet sich nunmal wenig von einer Sekte) gründen sich halt nicht "jetzt" und werden so schnell so groß, dass du sie wahrnimmst. Das jüngste Beispiel einer Religion, die sich auf relativ normalen Wege etabliert hat, dürften die Mormonen sein, wobei die sich natürlich noch deutlich stärker auf christiliche Konzepte stützen, als die Muslime.


----------



## Research (13. September 2012)

*AW: Religionsfreiheit Minderjähriger?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Ich halte keine Sekte für eine Religion die ihre Mitglieder überwacht und ehemalige Mitglieder bedroht.


 
So fangt aber jede Religion an. Wobei du wohl annimmst das ich Scientology irgendetwas zustehe.

@ ruyven: Mormonen, nicht schlecht. Die Zeugen Jehovas nicht vergessen.


----------



## Threshold (13. September 2012)

*AW: Religionsfreiheit Minderjähriger?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Nicht kirchlich organisierte Religionen (und eine kleine Kirche unterscheidet sich nunmal wenig von einer Sekte) gründen sich halt nicht "jetzt" und werden so schnell so groß, dass du sie wahrnimmst. Das jüngste Beispiel einer Religion, die sich auf relativ normalen Wege etabliert hat, dürften die Mormonen sein, wobei die sich natürlich noch deutlich stärker auf christiliche Konzepte stützen, als die Muslime.


 
Das ist für mich aber jetzt nicht unbedingt eine neue Religion da sie ebenso auf das Christentum gründet wie viele andere auch. 
Die unterscheiden sich doch nur in der Auslegung. Die einen so und die anderen so.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (13. September 2012)

*AW: Religionsfreiheit Minderjähriger?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Das ist für mich aber jetzt nicht unbedingt eine neue Religion da sie ebenso auf das Christentum gründet wie viele andere auch.
> Die unterscheiden sich doch nur in der Auslegung. Die einen so und die anderen so.





Research schrieb:


> So fangt aber jede Religion an. Wobei du wohl annimmst das ich Scientology irgendetwas zustehe.
> @ ruyven: Mormonen, nicht schlecht. Die Zeugen Jehovas nicht vergessen.


 
Die Zeugen berufen sich afaik (aber wirklich viel will ich mit denen nicht zu tun haben) nur auf eine andere Lesart biblischer Texte. Die Mormonen dagegen haben mit ihrem Buch Mormon eine komplette Ergänzung/Korrektur der christlichen Lehre, samt Propheten der ihnen dieses göttliche Wissen gebracht hat. Also vom Grundschema der Legitimation gar nicht mal so weit vom Islam entfernt, der sich ja auch als Fortsetzung der ursprünglichen Lehren Christus' sieht, die aber im Christentum falsch überliefert und verwässert worden sein sollen.
Religionen ganz ohne Bezug zu vorherigen Glaubensformen sind halt extrem selten. Selbst das Judentum hat, nach aktuellem Stand der Wissenschaft, Rückgriffe auf diverse regionale Kulte genommen. Wenn man das als Messlatte anlegen würde, dann hätte man unter den großen Religionen heute wohl nur noch die Sammelgruppen "Abrhamitisch", "Hinduismus" und ggf. Buddhismus (Taoismus kann ich nicht einschätzen) - alles andere ist nur eine Untergruppe/Ableitung von diesen Großgruppen und somit nicht eigenständig (ein paar Kleinstreligionen ggf. ausgenommen. Gerade im Indopazifischen Raum gibt es ja diverse lokale Kulte, die sich sehr isoliert entwickelt haben. Aber die haben halt auch weniger Anhänger, als so manch Sekte).
Etwas vom Kaliber "bildet sich nur dreimal in 5-10 Jahrtausenden Menchheitsgeschichte heraus" wird "heute" dann natürlich schon per Definition kaum gegründet werden. Das wäre extremer Zufall - und vermutlich erst in 200-300 Jahren in seiner Bedeutung zu erfassen.


----------



## drebbin (13. September 2012)

Du wolltest doch eine beginnende haben? Die Christen waren auch nicht mehr als eine jüdische Sekte. Der Islam ein Frankenstein Aus Judentum und Christentum mit einigen Extras..[/QUOTE]

Korrigiert mich, aber ist nicht der Islam als allererste Religion der Ursprungsort des Judentums aus dem wiederum das Christentum entstanden ist?


----------



## Threshold (13. September 2012)

*AW: Religionsfreiheit Minderjähriger?*

Der Islam ist die jüngste aller Weltreligionen.


----------



## Bruce112 (13. September 2012)

*AW: Religionsfreiheit Minderjähriger?*

ich bin beschnitten und habe davon keine nachteile , mit 5 jahren wurde meine vorhaut entfernt auf alte art ohne betäubung . Und nacher im Bett kommen verwandten und geben dir geld .

Bisher hatt sich keine Frau beschwert .

Ob sich dadurch der ejukaltion verlängert JA ich denke schon .

Man sollte über Kastration von Männer reden , das ist eine schande !

Verdammt ein Mann muß immer zeugungsfähig sein .

Männer sind doch keine Kötter !

Ich sag nur dazu was ist den mit Piercing , Tätowieren , Ohrloch ,ist das keine eindringung in den Körper ?


was ist den mitt den Christen wo der Pffarer den kind in den Wasser taucht , da ist doch ein Erstickungsgefahr , und der Kleine baby bekommt eine Watterboldig verpasst .



wiso wird den nicht darüber mal diskuttiert .
Die rede ist doch wie man den ESM vertrag von den Medien vorbeischlupfen lässt ,reinste Propaganda von den Politkern .


Mittweile kotzt das mich so an ISLAM wird als Joker benutzt und wird überall ersetzt .

wenn ich  ne 2  ***** hätte wurde ich den auch beschneiden ,


----------



## Seeefe (13. September 2012)

*AW: Religionsfreiheit Minderjähriger?*



Bruce112 schrieb:


> ich bin beschnitten und habe davon keine nachteile , mit 5 jahren wurde meine vorhaut entfernt auf alte art ohne betäubung . Und nacher im Bett kommen verwandten und geben dir geld .
> 
> Bisher hatt sich keine Frau beschwert .
> 
> ...



Nochmal auf Deutsch? Was willst du uns genau sagen`, den vorallem der untere Abschnitt ergibt aus meiner Sicht, Null Sinn.


----------



## Threshold (13. September 2012)

*AW: Religionsfreiheit Minderjähriger?*



Bruce112 schrieb:


> Ich sag nur dazu was ist den mit Piercing , Tätowieren , Ohrloch ,ist das keine eindringung in den Körper ?


 
Ich kenne nicht so viele Kinder die von ihren Eltern tätowiert werden. 
Und ob sich jemand ein Ohrloch stechen lassen will muss er schon selbst wissen.


----------



## Darkfleet85 (18. September 2012)

*AW: Religionsfreiheit Minderjähriger?*

Religionsfreiheit für jeden. Das ist meine Meinung.

Grund? Ich musste als Kind in die Kirche und mochte das nicht. Heute bin ich trotz und wegen dem Atheist und glücklich damit. 
Wer Glauben will, soll seinen Glauben auch selbst finden. Hab ich kein Problem damit. Auch wenn ich es nicht verstehen kann.

Ich persönlich glaube einfach an mich, hat bisher gut geklappt so, brauche keinen "Chef"  und keinen der mir Fehler vergibt, dafür bin ich Manns genug um zu meinen Fehlern zu stehen und daraus zu lernen statt sie einfach vergeben zu lassen LOL ..


----------



## Research (19. September 2012)

*AW: Religionsfreiheit Minderjähriger?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Ich kenne nicht so viele Kinder die von ihren Eltern tätowiert werden.
> Und ob sich jemand ein Ohrloch stechen lassen will muss er schon selbst wissen.


 
Zumal man hier auch keine Kinder tätowieren darf. Oder "stechen", "Tannen"...


----------



## Hardwar (24. September 2012)

*AW: Religionsfreiheit Minderjähriger?*

Viele  Kinder können sich unter der Religion nichts vorstellen, deswegen  glaube ich man sollte erst die nötige Reife haben und darüber  nachdenken, bevor man sagen kann "ich glaube oder nicht".


----------



## DarthLAX (24. September 2012)

*AW: Religionsfreiheit Minderjähriger?*

dem stimme ich zu - es gehört IMHO verboten kinder unter der volljährigkeit in irgendeine religion permanent auf zu nehmen.

alles andere ist einfach nur unfair den kindern gegenüber (wobei es eltern gibt die es verstehen wenn man deren glauben kritisch gegenüber steht...aber welche die wirklich auch drüber diskutieren etc. sind sellten (meine akzeptieren, das ich nicht wirklich glaube und sobald ich Kirchensteuer zahlen muss austreten werde...warum nicht vorher? - weil es was kostet! (ist eig. auch die frechheit, weil ich da nicht eintreten wollte. ich hatte keine wahl (!)...auch nicht als ich von der evangelischen kirche nach der trennung meiner eltern in die kath. kirche "umgemeldet" wurde wie ein auto *kopfschüttel*) aber reden tun wir über kirche und sowas sellten, obwohl meine leute eig. auch nur feiertags-christen sind (d.h. an weihnachten mal in die kirche...sonst nur zu hochzeiten und beerdigungen)...aber kritik an der kirche wird halt immer noch net gerne gesehen, scheinbar!)

mfg LAX


----------

